# Kindle Voyage First Impressions



## ezzkmo

I figured this would be a good place for everyone who is receiving their Kindle Voyage over the coming days and weeks to post their initial impressions.

So, you fine lucky people, let's hear your thoughts... likes, dislikes, comparisons, whatever!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, seeing as no one has one yet....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

And once we do get it . . . . we'll all go off line for a couple of hours while we bond with it.


----------



## CAR

Well my first impression was good and I have not got mine yet... does that count?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yes!  MY first impression was so positive that I ordered the thing right away!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm currently reading the User's Guide, and I have a first impression:  because it has the PagePress sensors (aka "buttons" for the purposes of discussion), you can use those to move through your pages on the Home screen.  Since we've had numerous members who have had problems turning pages on the home screen without selecting a book instead of turning the page, I declare this A Good Thing.  (The trick on the Paperwhite is to swipe diagonally across the page, not horizontally.)

Betsy


----------



## Kathy

I'm anxious to hear the first impressions, but I also would like to hear about the Amazon cover as well. I am not fond of top flip covers so I ordered the Belkin cover that is more like the Paperwhite cover. I should get that today, but my Voyage is not due until Nov 19th which gives me time to decide if I would prefer it. That will be a decision I make based on the reviews here.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kathy said:


> I'm anxious to hear the first impressions, but I also would like to hear about the Amazon cover as well. I am not fond of top flip covers so I ordered the Belkin cover that is more like the Paperwhite cover. I should get that today, but my Voyage is not due until Nov 19th which gives me time to decide if I would prefer it. That will be a decision I make based on the reviews here.


Look for those reviews in our Reviews section or in Accessories! I've ordered the Poetic cover and will post my impressions of that when it gets here next week.

Betsy


----------



## Kathy

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Look for those reviews in our Reviews section or in Accessories! I've ordered the Poetic cover and will post my impressions of that when it gets here next week.
> 
> Betsy


Will do.


----------



## larryb52

I just finished reading a couple chapters and this is what I e-mailed to my friend...

well I could of sent pictures but it would not do it justice, the text is very dark, they couldn't do better. Page turns are instant and no flicker at all. You can adjust the light or have it adjust for you. I went with the later and it did a great job. You can touch the screen or push the area that indicates the button and no just touching it does not turn the page, you have to push it , so no bad page turn and when you do push you don't get but one page turn so again no extra page turns. The glass is flush with the enclosure and it feels like paper to me. Its an excellent reader, This is better than the paperwhite 2 hands down , I don't know what they could of done to make it better. Its almost perfect

still playing with this but the Voyage is worth the price and fwiw I don't think its a bad price...


----------



## Broadus

larryb52 said:


> I just finished reading a couple chapters and this is what I e-mailed to my friend...
> 
> well I could of sent pictures but it would not do it justice, the text is very dark, they couldn't do better. Page turns are instant and no flicker at all. You can adjust the light or have it adjust for you. I went with the later and it did a great job. You can touch the screen or push the area that indicates the button and no just touching it does not turn the page, you have to push it , so no bad page turn and when you do push you don't get but one page turn so again no extra page turns. The glass is flush with the enclosure and it feels like paper to me. Its an excellent reader, This is better than the paperwhite 2 hands down , I don't know what they could of done to make it better. Its almost perfect
> 
> still playing with this but the Voyage is worth the price and fwiw I don't think its a bad price...


Thanks for sharing that, Larry. I'm really interested in how the Voyage compares with the PW2. The most important thing to me is the display, and it sounds as though the Voyage is noticeably better.


----------



## book lover

Just received the Kindle Voyage what a beautiful thing! It is far the best e-reader out there. You all that have wanted the page turn buttons should love this.   Can't wait for the rest of you to receive yours!


----------



## jaspertyler

So exciting


----------



## book lover

The display is much better than the PW2! The display is unreal!


----------



## dianasg

Oh my god, mine just got here and I have to agree -- the display is amazing. Incredibly clear, dark, and crisp, with no evidence of pixels at all. 

I also love the haptic feedback, which is WAY more subtle than I imagined it would be. It's not an outright buzz; it's very gentle and not distracting. Nifty! And IMO, autobrightness is awesome -- the fade from light to dark and back is so subtle, I barely notice it until it's happened. 

My only gripe is that the back is going to attract a lot of fingerprints.


----------



## JosieGirl71

Got it and love it!  Love the page turning sensors with the haptic feedback.  As DianaGS said, it is so soft that it won't distract from the reading experience.

Fingerprint-y already.  Ugh.  Let's hope decals are made soon and that it includes a back decal for the whole back.

Oh, and I have never wanted an Oberon Designs cover but now I do.  This thing is too pretty not to have the best.


----------



## stupidhuman

Just so you know, I'm trying very hard not to hate you folks that have already received yours while I can't see mine until I get home from work in about 6 hours.

I aint saying, just saying.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm ignoring this thread until I get mine.


Betsy


----------



## MagicalWingLT

Well here comes the videos and reviews http://youtu.be/bytt8pLO6K0


----------



## Crodley

My last Kindle (which I gave to my granddaughter) was a Kindle 2, so this comparison for me will be quite a leap, can't wait for Nov 26th.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

First screen has a list of languages -- touch one and press next . . . . . . boot up begins.

Screen really is absolutely flush with the bezel --

kindle voyage

High-resolution 300 PPI display
Ato adjusting built-in light
Reinvented page turn controls
Weeks of batter life

Get Started> 
---------------
Next step: set up WiFi
*** found our home network easily, entered password and downloading started!
---------------
Continue setup

OR

Use a different account
--------------

Next, link to FB and/or twitter account (I did FB but have no twitter account.)

Quick tutorial about what the controls on screen do.

It goes through all the top menu, looking up words, how to get to the store -- mentions prime, then sends you home and you see this notice.

Your Cloud Collections have been synced
tothis device. Select Collections under My Items
to see them. You can press and hold on a 
collection to change its view options.

Default home pate has suggestions and cover view . . . off to personalize . . . .


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Does anyone know how to take a screenshot on the Voyage yet? I tried touching opposite corners and both bottom corners (I think one of those was how you do it on PW).

My concern, having published books with illustrations, was that going from 212 to 300 pixels per inch would make the images smaller. But from what I can recall about how large certain images looked on my PW, it seems like Amazon must be stretching some of the images. More on this later when I have my PW to compare. I do notice a very light grey line down the right side of some images... I'm wondering if that has something to do with the fact that I think amazon is blowing them up a little.... Anyone can grab a sample of an Oz book below to see what I mean. One example is the "She" image at location 119 in _The Wonderful Wizard of Oz_. But the line isn't there on all images, and is only there on part of a line along the right edge for some images.

The fonts look great. I never used Palatino on the PW even though in general I like the font, because it seemed a bit light and fuzzy on the PW. But it looks nice on the V.

I saw one of the covers at Best Buy. I didn't think I'd like the origami cover because the creases will make it floppy, but it was a little stiffer than I feared. It was pretty neat. But still - $45 is a bit ridiculous (and the only had black at Best Buy). We'll see what third market covers come out for it. *If you bought a cover - review it here, also!*


----------



## larryb52

I would add that the buttons in the setting for the device can be set to make the feed back greater or lessor as well as the pressure you need to turn the page , Amazon really has thought of everything...


----------



## Sienna_98

Any ideas why a book that I've had on (at least) 3 different kindles "cannot be loaded onto this device"


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Sienna_98 said:


> Any ideas why a book that I've had on (at least) 3 different kindles "cannot be loaded onto this device"


How are you loading it exactly? From Amazon, or from your computer? What file type is it? I've sideloaded a mobi file from within Calibre and it worked fine.

And I can confirm - the kindle is enlarging images so that they don't look itty bitty on this high-res screen. I'd say Amazon is making the images look as large as they do on the PW. I am so thrilled with this...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Sienna_98 said:


> Any ideas why a book that I've had on (at least) 3 different kindles "cannot be loaded onto this device"


Have you used up your licenses? There's a limit -- usually 6 unless it says something different. Maybe the license from it's downloading to some previous kindle wasn't properly released? (I'm assuming this is a book bought from Amazon.)

Best as I can tell from reading through the users guide the formats are the same as on the PW.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I ate lunch at home, and as I had fantasized, UPS came early and I have my Voyage! Unfortunately I only had a few minutes to play with it, but the screen is great, and I did not find haptic feedback on the buttons to be distracting as I'd feared. It arrived about 2/3 charged, so I plugged it in and reluctantly went back to work! 

After dealing with my Fire HDX, I didn't even notice about the flush bezel. 

Tonight is the big reading orgy with my fully charged Voyage! I will probably begin with Twenty Thousand Leagues Under the Sea, since I'm naming my Voyage Captain Nemo.


----------



## Jen200

Mine arrived about 10 minutes ago.  I love it.  I see a huge difference in the clarity of the book covers.  I love the page turn sensors, although I am still getting used to it.  The light sensor is working well in the office.  The light was set at 17 and was blinding me.  It immediately adjusted to a good level when I turned on the auto adjust. It seems brighter compared to my Paperwhite.  Font appears the same size.  I don't see any shadows. Gotta get back to work but thought I would take a break and share my first impressions.


----------



## Meka

A couple of people on the Amazon Kindle forum reported their charging ports were loose,  anyone here notice the same problem?

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Mine came much earlier than I expected and I've played with it just a few minutes - have some things I have to do this afternoon.

It has a 50% charge on it already, so I'll leave it plugged in to fully charge.

The clarity is amazing. I'm one who never kvetched about the lighting on the PW1, but this is absolutely superior. Even, even, even. Clarity is astounding.

My main reason for indulging in this (and mine is very high priced since I need 3G) was the page turn buttons, and they're absolutely worth it. None of the descriptions made me entirely confident the buttons wouldn't be hokey and unsatisfactory. They're great. Work great. And without realizing it (I didn't read online documentation ahead of time and in fact still haven't), it takes care of my other main gripe - it has a fast and easy way to move from chapter to chapter.

Unless it dies instead of charging when I leave it plugged in, it's staying. I love it already.

P.S. When I went to post, I got a warning about Meka's post. To answer - no, my charging port isn't loose.

P.S.2 I wonder if others when they saw the small package couldn't help but remember the packaging on the K1? I loved it so much at the time.


----------



## JosieGirl71

Meka said:


> A couple of people on the Amazon Kindle forum reported their charging ports were loose, anyone here notice the same problem?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


Mine is loose. 

ETA: I can wiggle the cord while the Voyage is plugged in.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

ellenoc said:


> My main reason for indulging in this (and mine is very high priced since I need 3G) was the page turn buttons, and they're absolutely worth it. None of the descriptions made me entirely confident the buttons wouldn't be hokey and unsatisfactory. They're great. Work great. And without realizing it (I didn't read online documentation ahead of time and in fact still haven't), it takes care of my other main gripe - it has a fast and easy way to move from chapter to chapter.


In what way do you use the page turn buttons to move from chapter to chapter? Or do you mean the kindle (not the page turn buttons) take care of that gripe?


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Eltanin Publishing said:


> In what way do you use the page turn buttons to move from chapter to chapter? Or do you mean the kindle (not the page turn buttons) take care of that gripe?


It's not in the buttons. What I discovered is if I swipe the screen from bottom to top, it brings up a window with a small image of where I am and at the bottom a scale of the book with arrows at each end. Touching those arrows takes you ahead (or back) chapter by chapter. I absolutely hated the tap to bring up the menu at the top, tap Go To, often swipe to get to the chapter I want to reach, then tap on that chapter - and the need to do the whole thing again if I want to go ahead to the chapter after that. This is almost, if not quite, as good as being able to just press the side of the 5-way controller on the KK.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

ellenoc said:


> Mine came much earlier than I expected and I've played with it just a few minutes - have some things I have to do this afternoon.
> 
> It has a 50% charge on it already, so I'll leave it plugged in to fully charge.
> 
> The clarity is amazing. I'm one who never kvetched about the lighting on the PW1, but this is absolutely superior. Even, even, even. Clarity is astounding.


Totally agree about the clarity -- really pretty remarkable. And you basically can't see how the lighting works . . . .it just does. Even on the PW if you looked down into the bottom of the screen you could see the light points. It's totally magic! 



> My main reason for indulging in this (and mine is very high priced since I need 3G) was the page turn buttons, and they're absolutely worth it. None of the descriptions made me entirely confident the buttons wouldn't be hokey and unsatisfactory. They're great. Work great. And without realizing it (I didn't read online documentation ahead of time and in fact still haven't), it takes care of my other main gripe - it has a fast and easy way to move from chapter to chapter.


Several have said this about the chapter to chapter navigation, but I don't think it's any different than the way it worked on the 2013PW: swipe up from the bottom and and tap to jump chapters. Not sure if the 2012PW got the feature via a software update.



> Unless it dies instead of charging when I leave it plugged in, it's staying. I love it already.
> 
> P.S. When I went to post, I got a warning about Meka's post. To answer - no, my charging port isn't loose.


Neither is mine . . . quite tight, in fact.



> P.S.2 I wonder if others when they saw the small package couldn't help but remember the packaging on the K1? I loved it so much at the time.


Sure is different isn't it! I think you could fit 4 Voyage boxes in the same volume as one original Kindle box.


----------



## Andra

Ann in Arlington said:


> Several have said this about the chapter to chapter navigation, but I don't think it's any different than the way it worked on the 2013PW: swipe up from the bottom and and tap to jump chapters. Not sure if the 2012PW got the feature via a software update.


Yes, the original PW got the update in navigation with the latest push.


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals

First impression is coming from a PW1, the screen is a huge improvement. The blacks are more black. The lighting is absolutely uniform. The text is very crisp, but also seems to be a bit larger at the same size setting. The page turn buttons, we'll see. I'm not nearly as excited about these as I'd hoped. It feels lighter, but I put my PaperWhite into the case two years ago and never looked back. I really need a case for this guy and they're all sold out forever. I really wish the Origami wasn't priced comparably to a vacation home.

Yes, now that I fidgit with it, the USB plug seems a little less firm than the PW and wobbles a little bit, but I plugged it into a Fire HD and it wobbled a whole lot more and I've never even noticed it until now.


----------



## kb7uen Gene

I just saw it and I'm in love!  Amazon addressed all the issues with the PW2 I had related to my eye condition.  The case is also well thought out with the overall outcome being a very sleek product design.  In my opinion, the only thing left for Amazon related to improving on the Kindle is color.
Gene


----------



## JosieGirl71

I talked to Amazon customer service about the loose portal.  They are sending a new one but without special offers.  After talking to them, I checked the portal again and the usb cord has a lot of give but I'm second guessing whether or not it will affect charging.  I'm not sure if it's the cord or the Voyage.  When I look at the portal, it looks solid but I don't understand why the cord moves at all when plugged in.  None of my Apple products have any wiggle room.  My concern is that the movement will eventually cause the portal to disconnect inside.  I don't want to take advantage of Amazon so if the new one does the same, I will call them and see how they want to handle it.


----------



## Chad Winters

Ann in Arlington said:


> Have you used up your licenses? There's a limit -- usually 6 unless it says something different. Maybe the license from it's downloading to some previous kindle wasn't properly released? (I'm assuming this is a book bought from Amazon.)
> 
> Best as I can tell from reading through the users guide the formats are the same as on the PW.


That is such a problem!! I'm on my 3rd E-ink kindle, 2nd ipad and 2nd iphone and can't download some books now


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals

> None of my Apple products have any wiggle room.


Keep in mind they also all use proprietary connectors and the cables cost -gah-

And I take it back, I'm digging the buttons. The text is so clear it's actually mildly distracting.


----------



## JosieGirl71

Kat S said:


> Keep in mind they also all use proprietary connectors and the cables cost -gah-
> 
> And I take it back, I'm digging the buttons. The text is so clear it's actually mildly distracting.


So is it normal to be able to wiggle it back and forth? Gah! Now I'm worried that it's normal and I got customer service involved for nothing.


----------



## bordercollielady

So far.. I'm very happy with the Voyage.  As one of those who disliked using touch to turn pages, I have the best of both worlds now.  I definitely will need a new cover since it is much smaller than any of my previous Kindles, including the PW I had for awhile.  I do have a lot to learn now.. I fell behind when I got rid of the PW.  Especially this whole issue of the Cloud versus Device..  As much as I can tell.... I can see all my books in grey under each collection and then just have to click on one of them to have it downloaded..  Nice...  So much easier than having to find the books I wanted to downline online..

And this screen is really amazing...


----------



## bordercollielady

Meka said:


> A couple of people on the Amazon Kindle forum reported their charging ports were loose, anyone here notice the same problem?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


No problem here..


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Chad Winters said:


> That is such a problem!! I'm on my 3rd E-ink kindle, 2nd ipad and 2nd iphone and can't download some books now


But if you've properly released the licenses it shouldn't be a problem. I'd suggest doing an inventory -- figure out if the books are on 6 _active_ devices and, if so, you'll just have to delete them from at least one. If they're not, it's possible the licenses didn't get released when the device was transferred. In that case, a call to Kindle Customer Service should get you sorted out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

JosieGirl71 said:


> So is it normal to be able to wiggle it back and forth? Gah! Now I'm worried that it's normal and I got customer service involved for nothing.


Mine seems tight--though there is a slight wiggle left to right, it's the same on my PW2 and I never had noticed it.

I wish there were a slight bump or little raised line where the PagePress buttons are, I can't really tell where they are in the dark (which is where I'm reading now as hubby is taking a nap in the living room before dinner).

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

JosieGirl71 said:


> So is it normal to be able to wiggle it back and forth? Gah! Now I'm worried that it's normal and I got customer service involved for nothing.


Here's the thing: YOU have to be satisfied with it. If you're not, then you should contact Kindle CS -- they want completely satisfied customers.

And a lot of it is subjective. What bothers you might not bother me and vice versa, even if it's within 'normal' tolerances. Fortunately, they have routinely EXCELLENT customer service and will likely not give you any trouble about replacing it.


----------



## TammyC

Just getting home from work and getting my hands on it, but in the first few minutes I am very impressed! The lighting is much more even than my paperwhite and the text seems crisper. I love the return of the buttons (I missed them so). So far I'm very happy. I'm off to play more but here is a quick shot of it next to my paperwhite for comparison. Love New Kindle Day!!


----------



## JosieGirl71

Thank you, Betsy and Ann.  We'll see how the new one is.  I don't care about the upgrade to a unit without special offers but thought it was a nice gesture on Amazon's part.  

I can't wait to try this thing out in the dark!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Tammy--

can't see the pic?

I'm reading my current book on it, really enjoying it.  The best Kindle yet.  And the joy of turning pages without really moving my thumb is outstanding!

And, when I set it down on a surface, being able to still turn the page with a quick light screen tap is nice too.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Does anyone know how to take a screenshot on the Voyage yet? I tried touching opposite corners and both bottom corners (I think one of those was how you do it on PW).


Here's a screenshot taken with the alternate corner press:


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

I just got home (with the Voyage I bought at Best Buy) and the cover I ordered was on my porch. I ordered this one:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IU7CISM

My thoughts (after touching the Amazon cover at Best Buy):

Quality wise, it seems fairly equal to the Amazon cover.
The color is darker blue than how it looks on the Amazon product page. I wish it was more like the image on the product page (I got blue)
I thought it would do auto sleep/wake, but it doesn't. Either they changed the product page or I'm just mistaken. I will probably opt out of special offers, because as it is now, I have to open the cover (and there's an elastic holding it), press the power button, AND tap the screen to wake. That's a bit annoying.
Overall I like the cover a lot, especially considering it's a lot cheaper than the Amazon cover. The back feels nice when it is closed (kind of solid rubbery feel) and the flipped back cover feels nice when I'm reading (a soft fabric-like feel)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Here's a screenshot taken with the alternate corner press:


That's with your Voyage, Leslie? Did you get a screen flash, like the PW used to do? I tried but didn't get any...and haven't hooked the V up to the computer to check.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Eltanin Publishing said:


> I just got home (with the Voyage I bought at Best Buy) and the cover I ordered was on my porch. I ordered this one:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IU7CISM
> 
> My thoughts (after touching the Amazon cover at Best Buy):
> 
> Quality wise, it seems fairly equal to the Amazon cover.
> The color is darker blue than how it looks on the Amazon product page. I wish it was more like the image on the product page (I got blue)
> I thought it would do auto sleep/wake, but it doesn't. Either they changed the product page or I'm just mistaken. I will probably opt out of special offers, because as it is now, I have to open the cover (and there's an elastic holding it), press the power button, AND tap the screen to wake. That's a bit annoying.
> Overall I like the cover a lot, especially considering it's a lot cheaper than the Amazon cover. The back feels nice when it is closed (kind of solid rubbery feel) and the flipped back cover feels nice when I'm reading (a soft fabric-like feel)


So the incipio cover is not auto wake? That's definitely a non-starter. With offers it's no big deal to swipe once you've opened it, but having to still press the button just seems wrong. First World Problem, though, for sure.  I'd keep the offers and get a different cover, myself. 

It looks like fintie, ACcase, and a couple others are going to be available in a few weeks at good prices. I'm going to go with 'naked' for now and check out the other options when they're available. I would like to evaluate the Amazon cover in person, though, so I may pop by Best Buy tomorrow and see what they have.


----------



## kb7uen Gene

I have to say that putting your fingers in place over the page turn sensors while holding the ereader and then applying only a little pressure to turn pages is brilliant on the Amazon engineer's part.  I would think it would make the reading experience more relaxing over an extended period of time because the reader has a more secure grip on the ereader at all times.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Ann in Arlington said:


> So the incipio cover is not auto wake? That's definitely a non-starter.


Yeah... I thought it WAS auto wake, but... maybe I'm just mistaken. If anyone else also thought this cover was auto-wake, let me know (I'm just wondering if I'm nuts, and if I do return it, I would argue that I shouldn't have to pay return shipping, if we felt the product description had been changed).



Ann in Arlington said:


> I'd keep the offers and get a different cover, myself.


True - the cost of removing offers ($20) is the same as the difference between this cover and the Amazon cover. But I think I actually like this one better than the Amazon cover. Either way (pay to remove offers, or pay for the more expensive amazon cover), I'd have to open the cover and do one other thing - either tap the screen to get out of the special offers, or press the power button to wake. I'm going to double check the return policy (how long I have) and keep an eye out for other covers. 
[/quote]


----------



## WilliamG

I got my THREE Kindle Voyages today, and they're all going back. Amazon simply hasn't learned from the Paperwhite, that many of us like to read on an evenly lit screen, and preferably without bright, shining specks of dust inside the glass.

Here's a picture of one of the Kindle Voyage units. All three are about EXACTLY the same. Very white at the bottom, getting muddier/green toward the top, and then pink in the top right and top left. You can't see it outside or in bright light, but in a normal, dimmer room, it's so obvious. And it's a real shame because the sharpness of the text is GORGEOUS.

Of course, all the reviews we've seen only show the Paperwhite in a bright environment....

For me, the Voyage is a total failure, and a massive disappointment.


----------



## Andra

The screen is amazing and I have already customized my page press "buttons." I am still experimenting with the best way to hold it, but not having to change my hold to turn pages is wonderful.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Yeah... I thought it WAS auto wake, but... maybe I'm just mistaken. If anyone else also thought this cover was auto-wake, let me know (I'm just wondering if I'm nuts, and if I do return it, I would argue that I shouldn't have to pay return shipping, if we felt the product description had been changed).


I don't recall whether it said it specifically or not, but given Amazon covers are auto-wake, and they were the only other ones available initially, it's not an unreasonable assumption. I'd definitely contact Kindle CS and see what they say -- maybe they'll take off the offers for free or something.

It does look like there will be covers from fintie and ACcase coming in a few weeks -- some of the proposed cases specify auto wake.



> True - the cost of removing offers ($20) is the same as the difference between this cover and the Amazon cover. But I think I actually like this one better than the Amazon cover. Either way (pay to remove offers, or pay for the more expensive amazon cover), I'd have to open the cover and do one other thing - either tap the screen to get out of the special offers, or press the power button to wake. I'm going to double check the return policy (how long I have) and keep an eye out for other covers.


----------



## CAR

JosieGirl71 said:


> I talked to Amazon customer service about the loose portal. They are sending a new one but without special offers. After talking to them, I checked the portal again and the usb cord has a lot of give but I'm second guessing whether or not it will affect charging. I'm not sure if it's the cord or the Voyage. When I look at the portal, it looks solid but I don't understand why the cord moves at all when plugged in. None of my Apple products have any wiggle room. My concern is that the movement will eventually cause the portal to disconnect inside. I don't want to take advantage of Amazon so if the new one does the same, I will call them and see how they want to handle it.


A lot of micro usb have some play. You are correct the cord can have a lot to do with this. I would check the cord with all your other micro usb devices. I checked few of mine and the worse was my cellphone. Really this is a standard issue with micro usb ports in general. The only time I would worry about this issue is is a device would not charge. If you are really worried about it, go to a store and bring your Voyage. I bet you could find a cheap usb cord that may fit too tight


----------



## TammyC

Trying this again to see if you guys can see the pic now, let me know if it works. Just a quick side by side with my paperweight


----------



## WilliamG

Tammy, both of those are unacceptable to me, but that's maybe just me...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Tammy!

Are the lights set at the same setting?

Betsy


----------



## TammyC

Yep Betsy, they both have the same light level and the same fonts


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, Tammy!
> 
> Are the lights set at the same setting?
> 
> Betsy


Good question. 

For best comparison, can you have the same book with the same font/type settings and lighting?

Though I've never seen a picture that looked as good as 'real life' . . . even the super high res ones the tech blogs use.


----------



## TammyC

Ann in Arlington said:


> Good question.
> 
> For best comparison, can you have the same book with the same font/type settings and lighting?
> 
> Though I've never seen a picture that looked as good as 'real life' . . . even the super high res ones the tech blogs use.


Ask and you shall receive  Same location, same fonts, and same light level on both


----------



## Broadus

TammyC said:


> Ask and you shall receive  Same location, same fonts, and same light level on both


Tammy, is that a PW1 or PW2 on the left? Reviews I had seen implied that the Voyage display is only slightly better than the PW2, but your Voyage is significantly better than your PW.


----------



## TammyC

Broadus said:


> Tammy, is that a PW1 or PW2 on the left? Reviews I had seen implied that the Voyage display is only slightly better than the PW2, but your Voyage is significantly better than your PW.


It's the PW1. The photo doesn't do it total justice either, it is a huge difference in my opinion.


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals

I wonder if that incipio isn't wake because of the top rather than side hinge?


----------



## Broadus

TammyC said:


> It's the PW1. The photo doesn't do it total justice either, it is a huge difference in my opinion.


Are you saying that the difference is greater than what the photo shows?


----------



## TammyC

Broadus said:


> Are you saying that the difference is greater than what the photo shows?


Yea it is, I was very surprised when I put them side by side at how much better the voyage looked over the PW. It's hard to get that to show through on the photo, but it's an even greater difference than the photo shows.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Kat S said:


> I wonder if that incipio isn't wake because of the top rather than side hinge?


But the Amazon one has a top hinge and is, apparently, auto-wake. Really, it has to do with magnets.

Cathy -- you should leave a review and note that as something that people should know.


----------



## jaspertyler

Mine had a 2 tone screen, with it being darker yellowish at the top and white on the bottom.  I talked to amazon and they had me do a hard reset and then play with the brightness settings and it seems to have helped.  (Or maybe I'm just getting used to it)

I think it was a case of wishful thinking


----------



## WilliamG

jaspertyler said:


> Mine had a 2 tone screen, with it being darker yellowish at the top and white on the bottom. I talked to amazon and they had me do a hard reset and then play with the brightness settings and it seems to have helped. (Or maybe I'm just getting used to it)


They're all that way (white at the bottom, and orange/pink/green/whatever) at the top, sadly. Your eyes will try to adjust, but it's there. I'm really bummed... I'm still stuck on my Kindle Touch since Amazon has yet to improve on it. Why can't they get the front-light right??


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Ann in Arlington said:


> But the Amazon one has a top hinge and is, apparently, auto-wake. Really, it has to do with magnets.
> 
> Cathy -- you should leave a review and note that as something that people should know.


Thanks - I just did. Although undoing the elastic and pressing the power button are two steps, and I was initially wishing the elastic was on the right side (since I'm right-handed), it is becoming more second-nature to press the power button with my right hand as I undo the elastic with my left. I think I'll use it for a while and see. And this is probably a good tip for anything new - give it a try for a little while and see how you adjust to new things (though if you might return things, you of course have to be careful about using something too much).

Overall, I'm thrilled with both the cover and V. I've discovered a way I hold the kindle that I used to do with the K3 - hard to describe, but you definitely have more options when you don't have to move your hand (or even a finger) to change pages.

Oh, and BTW, I was one who wasn't totally happy with my PW1 (but didn't return it) due to splotchiness, and was happy with the PW2. I've got no splotchiness on the V. Looks quite uniform to me (and again, I DID see splotchiness on the PW1). Not saying others might not have issues, but mine's great.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

My subjective evaluation while looking at my PW1 vs PW2 vs Voyage screens and illumination is that with the PW1 I had irregular lighting at the bottom of the screen that was obviously visible, but only barely intruded into the text. It was obvious, but didn't affect my reading enjoyment after a short period of getting accustomed to it.

For The PW2, if I examined it critically, I could see minor irregularities in the lighting, but only if I was actively seeking them out. They didn't affect my reading or enjoyment at all.

For the Voyage, I don't see any irregularities at all in the lighting of the page that I actually use or even notice. After seeing the closeup photos posted by WilliamG, if I look carefully, literally scrutinizing, I THINK I can see a tiny zone of slightly brighter illumination right at the edge of the screen. But I'm not positive, and it doesn't affect my reading or enjoyment in the slightest. When I'm reading, I have a bright background on the edge, not the dark background in Williams photograph, so it is much more difficult to spot. I bought my Voyage to read on, not to look at with a magnifying glass!  

Note that the preceding comments were about what I saw while looking at my devices, not about any photos posted here.

I have never noticed any color irregularity on the PW2 or Voyage. I readily agree that the color on both is NOT paper like when using the built in illumination. On the other hand, that doesn't bother me at all, and I don't even think about it except when reading these threads! I believe there may have been some slight color irregularities on the PW1, but it has been too long since I saw it to be sure.

Obviously I'm interested in reading the text, and am not fussy about details that don't hinder my reading ability. It is quite possible that WilliamG would be very unhappy with my Kindle, since these things clearly matter a lot to him. He may pick up on minute stuff that I'm oblivious to. He may be smart to return his Voyage and stick to his Kindle Touch. Many people are very happy with that model, and older ones! (My own mother still loves my Kindle Keyboard)

The advantage of subjective evaluation as I'm describing is that when I'm actually using my Kindle, I'm being subjective, so the evaluation is using the same criteria i'll use when reading. The obvious disadvantage is that this is...subjective!


----------



## Tripp

In my opinion, this is a huge step forward from my PW 1.  It is brighter and the text is way more crisp.  I love this.  My only niggle is that my Vera Bradley case will not allow me to turn on the Voyage without having to slip the top corner band off of it.  However, I can get the page turn buttons to work just fine when it is in the VB cover, so that is not a problem. To protect the Voyage, I just purchased the Bear sleeve and will wait for a Finte cover that has a magnet.


----------



## WilliamG

The Hooded Claw said:


> For the Voyage, I don't see any irregularities at all in the lighting of the page that I actually use or even notice. After seeing the closeup photos posted by WilliamG, if I look carefully, literally scrutinizing, I THINK I can see a tiny zone of slightly brighter illumination right at the edge of the screen. But I'm not positive, and it doesn't affect my reading or enjoyment in the slightest. When I'm reading, I have a bright background on the edge, not the dark background in Williams photograph, so it is much more difficult to spot. I bought my Voyage to read on, not to look at with a magnifying glass!


My top picture is so un-uniform, I don't know how you can't see it (unless your computer display is not an IPS/VA panel, I suppose).

The bottom picture is just showing the bright speck of dust/dirt/whatever in the bottom corner of the Voyage.

Quite honestly, this is EXACTLY why Amazon can get away with selling second-rate devices. Nobody appears to notice or care about the issue.

It's just depressing. Oh well.. back to my Kindle Touch.


----------



## ezzkmo

Well all your glowing reviews had my rethink my decision. I cancelled my day 1 order from Amazon last week...only to walk in Best Buy and pick one up this evening!

Quick 2 min. impressions...this thing is slick! The background is slightly whiter than my PW2, along with the text being much crisper (although the PW2 was fine really). The page turn buttons are sure welcome again. And man is this thing thin and compact!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Andra said:


> Yes, the original PW got the update in navigation with the latest push.


Ah, well, since I have no wifi, mine (original PW) only ever got 1 update.


----------



## MagentaSunset

_I am so looking forward to receiving mine. It is arriving Friday, a week earlier than expected, so I am thrilled about that. Seems to be a winner --enjoy! _


----------



## The Hooded Claw

WilliamG said:


> My top picture is so un-uniform, I don't know how you can't see it (unless your computer display is not an IPS/VA panel, I suppose).
> 
> The bottom picture is just showing the bright speck of dust/dirt/whatever in the bottom corner of the Voyage.
> 
> Quite honestly, this is EXACTLY why Amazon can get away with selling second-rate devices. Nobody appears to notice or care about the issue.
> 
> It's just depressing. Oh well.. back to my Kindle Touch.


It won't, and shouldn't affect your choice, but my comments were about what I saw while reading my Voyage, not of your photos. Photos will reveal things most people won't notice, due to exposure choices among other things. That was what the "subjective" part was about. I'll edit my earlier post to be clear. If you aren't happy with yours, returning is definitely the right choice for you.


----------



## Tatiana

Wow, I'm impressed with my new Voyage!  The difference in the lighting and clarity of the screen from my PW1 is amazing.  So far I am liking everything about it but the Special Offers.   I'll opt out, but then I knew I would when I ordered it.  I must say I am not disappointed in the least.

The size and weight were surprising.  I've ordered an inexpensive sleeve at the moment while I wait for Oberon to come out with a Voyage cover.  Who knows I might like reading without the heavy Oberon cover.  I wish Oberon would make a sleeve for this Kindle.  I know the other sleeves didn't sell well and they discontinued them, but with this device I just might go for one.

I'm a happy camper and off to read.  DH's reaction..."Boy that's small.  I'd be afraid I'd break it, it looks so fragile."  I assured him that advance reviews showed it was not fragile in spite of it's size.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

WilliamG said:


> They're all that way (white at the bottom, and orange/pink/green/whatever) at the top, sadly. Your eyes will try to adjust, but it's there. I'm really bummed... I'm still stuck on my Kindle Touch since Amazon has yet to improve on it. Why can't they get the front-light right??


Well, no. They're not all like that. Mine has very even lighting. I'm very happy with it. The lighting is so smooth I can't even tell where it's coming from. Brighter, dimmer, the clarity and contrast is very good no matter where I set it. I thought my 2013PW was the best kindle I'd seen -- and, for me, the Voyage is better.


----------



## wilsondm2

How is the haptic feedback for anyone else? Mine is weak to non -existent even on high setting. Amazon has no clue. They didn't even know about the Voyage until i explained it to them. I'm waiting for best buy to get a demo unit before I call Amazon again.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

wilsondm2 said:


> How is the haptic feedback for anyone else? Mine is weak to non -existent even on high setting. Amazon has no clue. They didn't even know about the Voyage until i explained it to them. I'm waiting for best buy to get a demo unit before I call Amazon again.


When I first used the V, naked, I thought the case (not a separate case, just the different layers of the kindle) was creaking when I pressed the page turn area on the bezel - I actually thought something was moving. I quickly realized it wasn't creaking or moving, just a type of vibration. But to me, it's impressive that it didn't feel like a vibrating phone or other device, I actually thought something was moving.

Go ahead and tell an Amazon CS rep that you don't like how haptic feedback was implemented - but I doubt it will cause them to re-engineer the kindle to your specifications.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

wilsondm2 said:


> How is the haptic feedback for anyone else? Mine is weak to non -existent even on high setting. Amazon has no clue. They didn't even know about the Voyage until i explained it to them. I'm waiting for best buy to get a demo unit before I call Amazon again.


If you're calling about a Kindle, you need to call KINDLE CUSTOMER SERVICE not the generic Amazon CS #. You'll get much more knowledgeable people. This thread in Tips/Tricks/Troubleshooting has contact info: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,96272.msg1487795.html#msg1487795

As to the haptic feedback, I admit I don't detect much difference in the settings but I do like that I can feel it so I know I've pressed it. I think mostly it takes some getting used to. I've been using it with no attached cover; they do say that if you use an attached cover you may need to set it and the pressure sensitivity higher.


----------



## larryb52

there is a setting for that but mine is like yours and I think its suppose to be that way. I didn't expect actual button feel , but I get a gentle give when I press and I have the setting on high...


----------



## dianasg

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, no. They're not all like that. Mine has very even lighting. I'm very happy with it. The lighting is so smooth I can't even tell where it's coming from. Brighter, dimmer, the clarity and contrast is very good no matter where I set it. I thought my 2013PW was the best kindle I'd seen -- and, for me, the Voyage is better.


Yeah, this. Mine definitely has no pink or green, with very even lighting.

If I stare at it long enough, I can start to imagine that there is, but I can do that on my computer screen, too.


----------



## Tatiana

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, no. They're not all like that. Mine has very even lighting. I'm very happy with it. The lighting is so smooth I can't even tell where it's coming from. Brighter, dimmer, the clarity and contrast is very good no matter where I set it. I thought my 2013PW was the best kindle I'd seen -- and, for me, the Voyage is better.


My Voyage is like yours, Ann. I am extremely happy with it. Compared to my PW1 (and I had no problems with it. I was happy with the light and the clarity of the text.) The clarity and lighting are amazing and a huge improvement over PW1. I didn't get the PW2 so I have no basis for comparison there.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

This is relatively minor - I don't play games on my kindle much anymore (and it's yet another reason to justify keeping my K3) but I can't send ANY active content to the Voyage - Shuffled Row, Every Word, etc.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Eltanin Publishing said:


> This is relatively minor - I don't play games on my kindle much anymore (and it's yet another reason to justify keeping my K3) but I can't send ANY active content to the Voyage - Shuffled Row, Every Word, etc.


Those didn't work with the PW either, as I recall. At least some didn't. I actually deleted them from my Amazon account because they didn't work on my newer devices and, anyway, I'd not played them in, literally, years. The only one that still worked on the PW was NotePad plus but even that shows as not available for the Voyage. Of course, it might be updated at some point. . . .


----------



## lindnet

I got mine this afternoon, and my very first impression was how small and light it was, yay!  I really like the power button where it is, and the text is nice and crisp.  I'm not sure I see a major difference from my PW2 as far as the lighting or text goes.  I really like the page turn thing they did, and will use it when I'm reading at home.  

It did cross my mind not to keep it because it wasn't that much different screen-wise to me, but I like the smaller lightness and the page turns enough to sell the PW2 and keep the V.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Ann in Arlington said:


> Those didn't work with the PW either, as I recall. At least some didn't. I actually deleted them from my Amazon account because they didn't work on my newer devices and, anyway, I'd not played them in, literally, years. The only one that still worked on the PW was NotePad plus but even that shows as not available for the Voyage. Of course, it might be updated at some point. . . .


I don't play them much any more, but on my PW2, when I tap "My Items", a choice is "Active Content" and that isn't even a choice on the V. On the PW2, I had Shuffled Row, Thread Words, Chess, Mine Sweeper, Nonograms, and Every Word. Some games didn't work on the PW2, such as Triple Town, some Soduko my mom bought for her K3 on my account, etc. Oh well - I've got a smart phone now for playing games, and that's probably what Amazon is thinking - phase it out. I'm just surprised because the interface seems so similar to the PW - the OS isn't very different at all - so I'm surprised no games work.


----------



## dianasg

http://gizmodo.com/just-how-much-better-is-amazons-kindle-voyage-screen-1648951818

I just wanted to share that gizmodo has some EXCELLENT comparison images of the screen on the Voyage and the one on the Paperwhite. The shots compare text sharpness/resolution, glare, and lighting.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

WilliamG said:


> They're all that way (white at the bottom, and orange/pink/green/whatever) at the top, sadly. Your eyes will try to adjust, but it's there. I'm really bummed... I'm still stuck on my Kindle Touch since Amazon has yet to improve on it. Why can't they get the front-light right??


I don't see any color shift on the Voyage at all...and after the first day of delivery, I'm pretty certain no one can say with certainty that "all of them" are any particular way, sorry to disagree. I have the light turned down a bit, and I can tell it's coming from the bottom, but if I make it brighter, I don't see that.

Another first impression--I kind of like the angular back--it reminds me of the K1.

Betsy


----------



## lindnet

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Another first impression--I kind of like the angular back--it reminds me of the K1.
> 
> Betsy


I like the similarity to the K1 as well! But.....I already have prints on the back that I can't seem to get off. I'm hoping for a skin.


----------



## sparklemotion

WilliamG said:


> I got my THREE Kindle Voyages today, and they're all going back. Amazon simply hasn't learned from the Paperwhite, that many of us like to read on an evenly lit screen, and preferably without bright, shining specks of dust inside the glass.
> 
> Here's a picture of one of the Kindle Voyage units. All three are about EXACTLY the same. Very white at the bottom, getting muddier/green toward the top, and then pink in the top right and top left. You can't see it outside or in bright light, but in a normal, dimmer room, it's so obvious. And it's a real shame because the sharpness of the text is GORGEOUS.
> 
> Of course, all the reviews we've seen only show the Paperwhite in a bright environment....
> 
> For me, the Voyage is a total failure, and a massive disappointment.


So sorry, William. Same exact problem here. I see it very clearly on your screen. Such a shame. Others over at mobile read are reporting the same thing as well. Two toned screens with the top being more yellow and the bottom more blue/white. Pathetic. Like the PW screen issues all over again.


----------



## NightReader

I didn't notice it until I got down to reading in the bedroom, but mine also has lighting issues.  In my normal reading light, it is blueish at the bottom and beigeish at the top. 

I think I'm returning it anyway because the right page turn press is not right. The left one works fine, but the right one barely registers a feedback and is hit or miss unless I hit it just perfect.  Does anyone else have page press issues?

I may not replace it because my PW2 has a splendid screen and the page turn press buttons aren't all that I hoped for.  I'm thinking they may not work well once the KV is in a case.

If anyone wants my opinion, I would say the KV would be a great upgrade for anyone who has a PW1, but maybe not so much if you have a good PW2.

Edited to add:  And I know this probably sounds silly, but I like the way the PW screen feels better.  I like that kind of papery feel it has.


----------



## J_T

The yellow top half seems to be a common complaint and not the result of a rare defect. I went ahead and cancelled my pre-order for now until I can take a look at it in a store. The marque lights on PW1 drove me crazy.


----------



## WilliamG

sparklemotion said:


> So sorry, William. Same exact problem here. I see it very clearly on your screen. Such a shame. Others over at mobile read are reporting the same thing as well. Two toned screens with the top being more yellow and the bottom more blue/white. Pathetic. Like the PW screen issues all over again.





J_T said:


> The yellow top half seems to be a common complaint and not the result of a rare defect. I went ahead and cancelled my pre-order for now until I can take a look at it in a store. The marque lights on PW1 drove me crazy.


The problem is that in a store or any bright lights, inside or out, you simply cannot see these color irregularities. I have three that are all close to identical! THREE!

Others here simply won't see the issue even when presented with it, and I don't blame them. Some people are simply not as visually picky. Fair enough.

I'm still so bummed about this. I've been waiting to upgrade my Kindle Touch for so long..


----------



## CAR

Well I got about 30 books loaded on my Voyage so far.  My screen very nice.  I can read very well at one smaller font size, then on the Paperwhite. The text is darker and that was a big thing for me.  Both page sensors seem even, but will take some time to get used to.  
I like the Amazon Leather cover a lot.  The auto brightness well... not so sure about that yet.  Overall very happy so far.


----------



## bordercollielady

Tatiana said:


> I'd be afraid I'd break it, it looks so fragile." I assured him that advance reviews showed it was not fragile in spite of it's size.


I felt the same way - I have it tucked into the bottom of one of my old Oberons - figure its ok as long as I don't transport it anywhere. It really is so small and thin!


----------



## TammyC

Last night while reading I noticed a good bit of page turns when I just had my finger on top of the button (I did not press at all). I played around with both sides, I would just sit my finger on it then slide it up or down a little and probably half the time it would change pages with no pressure at all. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## bordercollielady

NightReader said:


> Does anyone else have page press issues?


My only issue - and I think its just going to take awhile to get used to - is that - if I take my thumb away - it takes me awhile to figure out exactly where to put it back. Its not just a matter of "feeling the button" as I did on the basic Kindle. But I think I will get used to it. I'm just so happy not to have to move my thumb out to the swipe the screen.


----------



## KindleGirl

CAR said:


> Well I got about 30 books loaded on my Voyage so far. My screen very nice. I can read very well at one smaller font size, then on the Paperwhite. The text is darker and that was a big thing for me. Both page sensors seem even, but will take some time to get used to.
> I like the Amazon Leather cover a lot. The auto brightness well... not so sure about that yet. Overall very happy so far.


I agree with all that you said. I also find that I can read with a smaller font and that is really nice. Page sensors are nice and I think I like them, but will take a little time to get used to. Since it only takes a little tap on the screen to turn the page as well, I'm not sure I will use them a lot, but it's nice to have the option again. I'm not sold yet on auto brightness either, but I like that the option is there. I really never changed the brightness on mine unless I was in complete darkness, which is rare. I will leave it on this setting for a while and see how it goes.

I really like the Amazon leather cover as well. I like the feel of it and since the cover is smaller than the Fire origami cover, it doesn't seem as flimsy when you open it as that one did. I actually like the flip cover as it makes it easier to prop it up when I need to. I also love that it is form fitting to the kindle and just makes it all more compact. I definitely think I'll be keeping this cover!

Overall, this thing is amazing. Love it!  Makes my PW2 with the Amazon cover seem so bulky now.


----------



## drew0020

My Voyage has the same problem with the screen.  Top half yellow, bottom half blue almost like a cheap LCD screen.  In a room with bright light you will never see the problem present itself.  In darker rooms it becomes readily apparent.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

WilliamG said:


> Others here simply won't see the issue even when presented with it, and I don't blame them. Some people are simply not as visually picky. Fair enough.


Please.

It's not that we "won't see the issue". It's that it is not possible to claim an issue on EVERY device when you've not SEEN every device. While I agree that, based on your experience, you are not happy, I can honestly say that I used mine for hours yesterday in various light levels from brightest to nearly black and saw no discernible difference in lighting from top to bottom of the page. It's a great device with a beautiful screen.

It may very well be an issue on some devices, and _certainly_ an individual eyes may be more or less sensitive to slight differences. It may even be that for some people it WOULD BE an issue on every device because of that person's eye sensitivity. But I really don't care for the implication that people who are saying their device is fine are either lying or clueless.

I don't know whether I'd notice it on your devices or not, but it's not something I'm going to confirm or deny I see based on photographs -- my experience in photographing my own screens is that they _never_ look as good, to me, in a photo, as they do for real. Plus the screen the photo is displayed on can have an effect as well. So far I've seen ONE in real life and, to my eye, it is fine.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

bordercollielady said:


> I felt the same way - I have it tucked into the bottom of one of my old Oberons - figure its ok as long as I don't transport it anywhere. It really is so small and thin!


One of the tech blogs posted a review and the guy said he spent one afternoon repeatedly dropping it and couldn't make it break. So as dainty as it seems, it's apparently really tough.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

TammyC said:


> Last night while reading I noticed a good bit of page turns when I just had my finger on top of the button (I did not press at all). I played around with both sides, I would just sit my finger on it then slide it up or down a little and probably half the time it would change pages with no pressure at all. Anyone else notice this?


You can adjust the pressure needed to turn the pages. In the menu go to settings and reading preferences I think. If it's turning pages with what feels like no pressure to you, you probably want to increase the sensitivity. There are only 3 setttings and it comes set to medium. If you're still having trouble at high, you may want to turn that bit off altogether and just turn pages by tapping as usual.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

KindleGirl said:


> I agree with all that you said. I also find that I can read with a smaller font and that is really nice. Page sensors are nice and I think I like them, but will take a little time to get used to. Since it only takes a little tap on the screen to turn the page as well, I'm not sure I will use them a lot, but it's nice to have the option again. I'm not sold yet on auto brightness either, but I like that the option is there. I really never changed the brightness on mine unless I was in complete darkness, which is rare. I will leave it on this setting for a while and see how it goes.
> 
> I really like the Amazon leather cover as well. I like the feel of it and since the cover is smaller than the Fire origami cover, it doesn't seem as flimsy when you open it as that one did. I actually like the flip cover as it makes it easier to prop it up when I need to. I also love that it is form fitting to the kindle and just makes it all more compact. I definitely think I'll be keeping this cover!
> 
> Overall, this thing is amazing. Love it!  Makes my PW2 with the Amazon cover seem so bulky now.


So, even with the Zon cover it's still very light? And there's no problem with the page press? Do you have the regular or the leather cover?

I've used mine for half a day now and think I'm probably going to want a cover but am not sure about the top-flip origami. And I don't want to add either weight or bulk though, of course, any cover will add some. I'd just like to minimize that. I also read that with a cover you need to set the pressure sensitivity up.

I think I'll swing by Best Buy today and see if they have any in stock I can take a look at.


----------



## TammyC

Ann in Arlington said:


> You can adjust the pressure needed to turn the pages. In the menu go to settings and reading preferences I think. If it's turning pages with what feels like no pressure to you, you probably want to increase the sensitivity. There are only 3 setttings and it comes set to medium. If you're still having trouble at high, you may want to turn that bit off altogether and just turn pages by tapping as usual.


Thanks Ann! I just went in and adjusted it and I'll give that a try after work tonight! Thanks for the help!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> So, even with the Zon cover it's still very light? And there's no problem with the page press? Do you have the regular or the leather cover?


I'm not really sure why some think a cover would interfere with the PagePress, unless you cover the bezel? You press from the top of the device. I can use my PagePress buttons when the V is laying on the table, though the touch screen is easier in that case.



bordercollielady said:


> My only issue - and I think its just going to take awhile to get used to - is that - if I take my thumb away - it takes me awhile to figure out exactly where to put it back. Its not just a matter of "feeling the button" as I did on the basic Kindle. But I think I will get used to it. I'm just so happy not to have to move my thumb out to the swipe the screen.


This is my one complaint. As I said earlier, I would have liked (and kind of expected) that the lines and dots I could see on the product pages and on the device were actually slightly raised, ala Braille....

Betsy


----------



## jlee745

Has anyone tried to see if it would fit in an Oberon pw2 case?


----------



## Kathy

Ann, please let me know about the cover if you go to Best Buy.  I would prefer the leather, but I wanted pink and the leather doesn't come in pink. I may have to pop over to Best Buy and look at them. Not happy with the Belkin cover at all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I can't speak to the Oberon, but it just barely fits inside my old PW/PW2 case.  It's just small enough on the sides to not fit, and there's about a 1/4 inch gap at the top.  I've been putting my V into the PW case when I'm not using it.  The autowake feature doesn't work, however.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm not really sure why some think a cover would interfere with the PagePress, unless you cover the bezel? You press from the top of the device. I can use my PagePress buttons when the V is laying on the table, though the touch screen is easier in that case.


I ask because Amazon specifically says in the Users Guide that, with a cover, you may have to set the sensitivity up some. It doesn't make a lot of sense to me either, though if you have a cover that doesn't fit flush I can see there being some give when you press so you'd need to press harder for it to register. A fitted cover shouldn't be much different to naked, though. So I wanted to hear the thoughts of some real person who'd actually used it. 



> This is my one complaint. As I said earlier, I would have liked (and kind of expected) that the lines and dots I could see on the product pages and on the device were actually slightly raised, ala Braille....
> 
> Betsy


Yeah, slightly raised would be an improvement. But as I was examining mine last night it occurred to me that, really, the 'screen' goes edge to edge. It's just that in those areas there's a haptic sensor -- kind of like on my phone where there's a row of always-there icons on the bottom. They never change, so they're not really part of the screen, but they _are_ part of the physical material that makes the screen. That's why I think there's no braille bump like on the f and g of a physical keyboard.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Kathy said:


> Ann, please let me know about the cover if you go to Best Buy. I would prefer the leather, but I wanted pink and the leather doesn't come in pink. I may have to pop over to Best Buy and look at them. Not happy with the Belkin cover at all.


Can I ask what it is about the Belkin that's not working -- or maybe this is a conversation better had in Accessories.


----------



## Andra

I didn't want to spend the extra money on the Amazon cover right away, so I went digging in my stash of covers.  (I really don't remember purchasing THAT many covers for my K2!)  I found several covers that I purchased for either my first Basic or my PW1 that have the elastic straps.  Those are holding the V OK for now.  I want to see what other cover options come out after people have had a chance to use the new design for a while.
I am also desperate to skin it.  The bezel is not as bad about attracting fingerprints as my PW1 was, but that strip on the back - not sure why manufacturers continue to use glossy plastic on stuff.  Of course it I keep it in a case, that won't be a big deal, but I did enjoy reading it without a case yesterday.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I can't speak to the Oberon, but it just barely fits inside my old PW/PW2 case. It's just small enough on the sides to not fit, and there's about a 1/4 inch gap at the top. I've been putting my V into the PW case when I'm not using it. The autowake feature doesn't work, however.
> 
> Betsy


Wow! Just tried that. Putting it in the PW cover really does make it obvious how much smaller the V is. Width is similar but it's shorter and very definitely thinner.  Even holding them both naked I'd not noticed as much difference!


----------



## Kathy

Ann in Arlington said:


> Can I ask what it is about the Belkin that's not working -- or maybe this is a conversation better had in Accessories.


I don't have the Voyage yet. Just don't like the feel of it. Very hard plastic and feels flimsy. I posted in Accessories as well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> I ask because Amazon specifically says in the Users Guide that, with a cover, you may have to set the sensitivity up some. It doesn't make a lot of sense to me either, though if you have a cover that doesn't fit flush I can see there being some give when you press so you'd need to press harder for it to register. A fitted cover shouldn't be much different to naked, though. So I wanted to hear the thoughts of some real person who'd actually used it.


Do you have a location number for that? I can't find it in the version of the User's Guide I've been reading on the iPad (which happens to be the British version--perhaps it's not in there )



> Yeah, slightly raised would be an improvement. But as I was examining mine last night it occurred to me that, really, the 'screen' goes edge to edge. It's just that in those areas there's a haptic sensor -- kind of like on my phone where there's a row of always-there icons on the bottom. They never change, so they're not really part of the screen, but they _are_ part of the physical material that makes the screen. That's why I think there's no braille bump like on the f and g of a physical keyboard.


Good reason. I've been thinking of putting a tiny drop of Elmer's next to the line--can be removed with water...but I'll see if I just get used to it first.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Do you have a location number for that? I can't find it in the version of the User's Guide I've been reading on the iPad (which happens to be the British version--perhaps it's not in there )
> 
> Betsy


Around loc 525. It says it under Feedback Settings:

"If your Kindle is in a cover, we recommend the High setting."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, found it looking at the Guide on my V--at location 521, it says "If your Kindle is in a cover, we recommend the High setting."

How strange....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I keep switching mine 'cause sometimes I feel like I'm not feeling it/it's not working and sometimes it does. Mostly I think I've just not yet learned where my thumb needs to sit.

It's not going back, though . . . . . I don't often get viscerally attached to _things_ but . . . wow . . . . it's . . . . like . . . . AMAZING!  I'm newly in awe looking at it this morning rather than the PW I'm used to getting my paper on.  (I switched the subscription yesterday.)


----------



## KindleGirl

Ann in Arlington said:


> So, even with the Zon cover it's still very light? And there's no problem with the page press? Do you have the regular or the leather cover?
> 
> I've used mine for half a day now and think I'm probably going to want a cover but am not sure about the top-flip origami. And I don't want to add either weight or bulk though, of course, any cover will add some. I'd just like to minimize that. I also read that with a cover you need to set the pressure sensitivity up.
> 
> I think I'll swing by Best Buy today and see if they have any in stock I can take a look at.


I think it still feels light, but maybe just because it's smaller my mind thinks it is.  My scale shows the PW2 in the Amazon cover weighs 12 oz. and the Voyage with the leather Amazon cover weighs 11 oz. So I guess it's not much lighter, but with it being thinner and smaller, it feels lighter to me. I love being able to get the kindle out so easily. Much easier than getting the PW out of it's cover.

I actually have the leather cover and the non-leather one. They both feel nice. The leather one is a pebbled leather. The other one has a smooth feel to it. Both are nice and I don't have a problem with either. I would choose based on the color I wanted since both are nice.

No problems with page press. I have the feedback set to "high" and the pressure set to "low". Works great and haven't had any problems with that so far.

As you said, every cover is going to add some bulk, but I feel since these are form fitting that they would probably add the least amount of bulk. I haven't seen any others in person though to compare.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

KindleGirl said:


> I think it still feels light, but maybe just because it's smaller my mind thinks it is.  My scale shows the PW2 in the Amazon cover weighs 12 oz. and the Voyage with the leather Amazon cover weighs 11 oz. So I guess it's not much lighter, but with it being thinner and smaller, it feels lighter to me. I love being able to get the kindle out so easily. Much easier than getting the PW out of it's cover.
> 
> I actually have the leather cover and the non-leather one. They both feel nice. The leather one is a pebbled leather. The other one has a smooth feel to it. Both are nice and I don't have a problem with either. I would choose based on the color I wanted since both are nice.
> 
> No problems with page press. I have the feedback set to "high" and the pressure set to "low". Works great and haven't had any problems with that so far.
> 
> As you said, every cover is going to add some bulk, but I feel since these are form fitting that they would probably add the least amount of bulk. I haven't seen any others in person though to compare.


Thanks for your thoughts, KindleGirl . . . . . and appreciate the extra effort of actually weighing them.


----------



## bordercollielady

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've been thinking of putting a tiny drop of Elmer's next to the line--can be removed with water...but I'll see if I just get used to it first.
> 
> Betsy


Let us know if that helps. I'm ok when the room isn't dark, but when I read last night in a dark room.. I really can't see the white line that well.


----------



## Kal

bordercollielady said:


> My only issue - and I think its just going to take awhile to get used to - is that - if I take my thumb away - it takes me awhile to figure out exactly where to put it back. Its not just a matter of "feeling the button" as I did on the basic Kindle. But I think I will get used to it. I'm just so happy not to have to move my thumb out to the swipe the screen.


I've gotten used to the location of the sensors. If you look down the edge of the white screen and mentally divide it into thirds: Put your thumb at the _1/3 mark from the bottom_ of the screen and you page forward; put your thumb at the _1/3 mark from the top_ and you page back. I can do this in the dark.

Overall, I'm very pleased upgrading from the Paperwhite 1.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So I was admiring my new toy just now, and noticed a 'smudge' in the upper left corner. Circular -- so I wiped it with my sleeve but it wouldn't go away. "Hmmm," I thought, "That's weird."  And then it hit me: that's the light sensor that lets it dim itself when it gets dark.  Duh!


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

The Incipio top-hinge cover that I bought has a cut-out near the page turn areas. I don't know why - it's not necessary - but in any case, that cut out gives me a reference for where to hold & press to turn pages, when I'm reading in the dark.

I noticed that the page turn buttons don't page forward when you search for a word in your book, a title or author in your library, or in the store, and you're presented with several pages of results - you have to swipe. I'll send an email to kindle feedback, suggesting they update the software, but will probably wait a few days (they're probably overwhelmed at the moment).


----------



## bordercollielady

Kal said:


> I've gotten used to the location of the sensors. If you look down the edge of the white screen and mentally divide it into thirds: Put your thumb at the _1/3 mark from the bottom_ of the screen and you page forward; put your thumb at the _1/3 mark from the top_ and you page back. I can do this in the dark.
> 
> Overall, I'm very pleased upgrading from the Paperwhite 1.


Thanks for the tip.. I will try that today. But I do think they could have made it easier to feel in the dark!


----------



## bordercollielady

Eltanin Publishing said:


> The Incipio top-hinge cover that I bought has a cut-out near the page turn areas. I don't know why - it's not necessary - but in any case, that cut out gives me a reference for where to hold & press to turn pages, when I'm reading in the dark.


That might help too.. I don't want a top-hinge cover but maybe there will be other covers with cut-outs.


----------



## derek alvah

Well, after reading a while I must say I am happy. My screen is perfect. light is even. No splotches. Text is super clear and dark. Page turn buttons work great. At first I was getting thumb cramps because I have large hands and long thumbs. I thought I had to keep my thumb bent and press exactly on top of the page turn line in order to turn the page. Now I just grip it naturally (guess I was afraid of hurting the tiny thing) and my thumb reaches almost to the page back button, but I have had no issues with accidental page backs or page forwards.  I have the feedback setting on high and pressure setting on low and still have no accidental page turns. The auto light setting has worked perfect so far in varying light levels. 

Not sure about the Amazon cover though. I'm not hating it or anything, but it just doesn't feel good in my hands. Is the kindle really secure in it? The Paperwhite 2 was very secure in its cover. I had to wrestle to get it out. My Voyage just drops into its cover and lifts right out. Not sold on the flip top either. Will be waiting for some good after market covers.


----------



## Sandpiper

I thought I had no interest in a V, but now . . . . Well . . . . I don't like covers -- I like sleeves. So when Oberon stopped making sleeves, I bought three. At that time, the Touch was the latest Kindle. Touch just, I mean _just_, fit in the sleeve. Both PWs also fit in sleeves perfectly. It looks like V will also. So now I probably will get it. Should read through this thread first. End of November? I'm waiting until mid November for my iPhone 6 Plus.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

derek alvah said:


> Not sure about the Amazon cover though. I'm not hating it or anything, but it just doesn't feel good in my hands. Is the kindle really secure in it? The Paperwhite 2 was very secure in its cover. I had to wrestle to get it out. My Voyage just drops into its cover and lifts right out. Not sold on the flip top either. Will be waiting for some good after market covers.


FWIW, it's a similar design to the Fire covers which really hold the device very securely. I don't think you need to worry about it _falling_ out; it's just easier to take in and out on purpose. (Some people, apparently, do periodically put kindles in and out of covers and didn't like the wrestling required.  )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sandpiper said:


> I thought I had no interest in a V, but now . . . . Well . . . . I don't like covers -- I like sleeves. So when Oberon stopped making sleeves, I bought three. At that time, the Touch was the latest Kindle. Touch just, I mean _just_, fit in the sleeve. Both PWs also fit in sleeves perfectly. It looks like V will also. So now I probably will get it. Should read through this thread first. End of November? I'm waiting until mid November for my iPhone 6 Plus.


I have a V and a Touch and, if the Touch and the PWs fit in the sleeve, the V will. It's ever-so-slightly narrower than both the Touch and the PWs.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have a V and a Touch and, if the Touch and the PWs fit in the sleeve, the V will. It's ever-so-slightly narrower than both the Touch and the PWs.
> 
> Betsy


And significantly thinner.


----------



## Jane917

Why do I read these threads? I had paid no attention to the Voyage. With my Fire, PW1 (or is it 2?), and iPad Mini I figure I have plenty of options to read from. The Voyage is thinner? Fits in purses better? Has page turner buttons? On my! I am so easy!


----------



## stupidhuman

Ann in Arlington said:


> Screen really is absolutely flush with the bezel --


This point is currently my favorite new feature!


----------



## CAR

Well with a heavy heart I packed up the Voyage and cover to return to Amazon this morning  

The Screen on my device was great so that was not the reason for returning the Voyage.  Here are the reasons:

I found the touch screen to be a pain to use compared with the Paperwhite.  Maybe it was my Voyage, but the screen would not respond 50% of the time.  Also just trying to change the location to page for example at the bottom was a challenge.

For me the Voyage does not seem as one hand reader friendly, as I had hoped.  Its almost like the bezel is a little too small, to use the page turn buttons and hold the Kindle comfortably.  (This may vary greatly with hand size) 

Lastly I found the auto brightness feature to be a wonky.  For example on my Voyage if you have the feature turned on it will still allow you to adjust the screen brightness manually.  That is great, but then the device will never auto adjust the brightness again.  If you toggle the setting, sometimes it still does not work.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CAR -- sorry you felt you had to return it.  

I figure I'll need some time to thoroughly get used to the size but I haven't had the lighting or touch response issues you describe. 

Everyone gets to decide for themselves of course. My feeling is: I've got 30 days to decide whether I like it, so I'm going to use a bunch of them before giving up. (Not that I'm even leaning that way yet, personally.) And before giving up I'd definitely contact Kindle CS about the concerns I have. That said: it's not cheap, so everyone certainly has a right to be completely satisfied.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

I noticed the uneven color on the screen on my Voyage during the setup process in a fairly well-lit office. However, once I turned the brightness down to where I normally read at (11), the discoloration wasn't noticeable. I can't make a final judgement until I am reading in a totally dark room. It's definitely not as noticeable as the 9+ PW1 units I exchanged.


----------



## WilliamG

For those wondering the differences between the 3 Kindle Voyage units I have opened (I refuse to open the 4th one...). The one on the right is indeed the coolest color temperature of the three, but all three suffer the same issue in the same places.

Brightness set to 13. Auto-brightness off.


----------



## lindnet

Sandpiper said:


> I thought I had no interest in a V, but now . . . . Well . . . . I don't like covers -- I like sleeves. So when Oberon stopped making sleeves, I bought three. At that time, the Touch was the latest Kindle. Touch just, I mean _just_, fit in the sleeve. Both PWs also fit in sleeves perfectly. It looks like V will also. So now I probably will get it. Should read through this thread first. End of November? I'm waiting until mid November for my iPhone 6 Plus.


Yes, it does fit in the Oberon sleeves. I also bought a couple when they were being discontinued. 

I may end up sending mine back, too, though. I agree with some of CAR's reasons. Mostly I'm just not sure I can justify spending the money when I don't think it's noticeably better than my PW2. Try as I might, I can't really see that the text is darker/better or that the device is any faster. I do like how small and light it is, but I really can't stand fingerprints. They really distract me when I'm reading, and the Voyage shows every print. If it were just the back of it, it wouldn't be so bad and I would get a skin, but all of the black areas on the front show where you hold it and touch it.

I have a buyer for my PW2, but I may have to back out of the deal now. 

Oh, and if look at it long enough, I can see the same screen discolorations WilliamG is talking about. Cool blue at bottom and warm yellow/peachy at the top. I have to have it at a medium brightness setting to see it.


----------



## larryb52

well day 2 I am still satisfied and I have looked for bad lighting but no I don't have this and I had real problems with the pw1 so yes I can tell a bad screen when I see one. On that issue I returned 6 of them. I don't always get the haptic feel on the buttons but like Ann this is not going back because of that. Still impressed so far and like the speed of the page turns. Its still the best e reader I have seen. I understand WilliamG's issues and I do understand his feelings all I can say is I feel bad for him that he has had such bad luck...


----------



## ezzkmo

lindnet said:


> I may end up sending mine back, too, though. I agree with some of CAR's reasons. Mostly I'm just not sure I can justify spending the money when I don't think it's noticeably better than my PW2. Try as I might, I can't really see that the text is darker/better or that the device is any faster. I do like how small and light it is, but I really can't stand fingerprints. They really distract me when I'm reading, and the Voyage shows every print. If it were just the back of it, it wouldn't be so bad and I would get a skin, but all of the black areas on the front show where you hold it and touch it.


My thoughts are exactly the same. The Voyage is a fantastic device, but since my PW2 is so good, I'm not sure I can justify another $250 (including case). While I love most everything about the Voyage, here are my own concerns:

-Very slightly orange coloration near the top
-The display feels smoother than the PW2, which I think had a nicer paper feel to it
-Pagepress buttons are hard to find (especially the back ones) in the dark, since you can't actually feel them (muscle memory will remedy that!)
-Autobrightness is hit or miss (can be fixed in firmware update though I'm sure)
-No Active Content (chess game, etc.) works at this time, and I'm unsure if they will later
-I'm sure the battery will last a long time, but there's no way it will match the PW2 (Amazon even says it's less)
-Missing features still that I kind of hoped for: speakers and waterproof. Although definately not needed.
-And again, the cost, especially when I have a good PW2.

So those are MY personal reasons for more than likely returning the Voyage. Half these issues may be ironed out, and the other ones are so minor and specific to me. If there is a sale in a few months, and I hear of some good firmware updates, I'll definately pick one up again.

But I do want to stress that aside from my gripes, this is hands down one of the best e-readers I've used! The size of the device and the display really are amazing.


----------



## CAR

Ann in Arlington said:


> CAR -- sorry you felt you had to return it.
> 
> I figure I'll need some time to thoroughly get used to the size but I haven't had the lighting or touch response issues you describe.
> 
> Everyone gets to decide for themselves of course. My feeling is: I've got 30 days to decide whether I like it, so I'm going to use a bunch of them before giving up. (Not that I'm even leaning that way yet, personally.) And before giving up I'd definitely contact Kindle CS about the concerns I have. That said: it's not cheap, so everyone certainly has a right to be completely satisfied.


Yes Ann I agree about giving 30 days. But I think it was the too small feeling for "my" hands that really did it. If we did not already have PW2's that we are happy with, it might have been a different story.

I can already see three improvements for the Voyage 2 

1. Bumps at the Page Press sensors.
2. Ability to personalize the auto brightness feature brightness at different levels of room light. ( This could come as a software update)
3. Bring back the official book style cover.


----------



## ezzkmo

CAR said:


> 1. Bumps at the Page Press sensors.
> 2. Ability to personalize the auto brightness feature brightness at different levels of room light. ( This could come as a software update)
> 3. Bring back the official book style cover.


Great suggestions! I'll be sure to email suggestions like this to [email protected]


----------



## Susan J

As someone who has eagerly grabbed every upgrade, I am so happy that I got this one.  While I agree that the change in readability from the PW2 is subtle, it is still very important to me since reading is my favorite activity.  For me, it is comparable to getting a new pair of eyeglasses.  I always think that I am seeing as clearly as possible until I get a new pair.  

After reading about possible problems with looseness in the USB charging port, I checked my PW2 and noticed that it does have wiggle room but that has never given me a problem.  I compared the Voyage and see that it does seem tighter so I have no worries there.  The only Kindle that I thought has a blotchy screen was the PW1 but even with that, I found it an improvement over the booklights and resulting shadows that I needed on previous models.  It's also nice to have the page turn options.

I love my Voyage.


----------



## crisandria

I'm liking my new Kindle Voyage.  I do have a slight more yellow at the top of the screen issue, but for the most part I don't notice it, and what little it does stand out I'm sure I will become used to it after a short while.  My right page press does sometimes seem to offer no feedback, but still turns the page.  Neither issue is one that I'm willing to send it back and try and see if the next one is better. 

Have not been able to read that much on it yet, but I do like it.


----------



## Crodley

Reading these posts has caused me to cancel my Kindle voyage order.  Let me preface this with my history.

I had a Kindle 2 and loved it. When I got an iPad, I started reading my Kindle books on there and gave my Kindle to my granddaughter. After all this time I thought I'd go back to reading on a Kindle and ordered the new Voyage.  The difference between the paperwhite is there but doesn't seem like a huge leap forward. With the complaints here about the lighting an the page turn buttons, I cancelled and ordered the paperwhite. 
I'm assuming amazon doesn't sell the paperwhite 1 anymore? The one I ordered on Amazon just says high resolution paperwhite which I assume is the paperwhite 2? Anyway, it should be here Friday and I think going from the Kindle 2 to this will likely make me smile all day.  😄


----------



## Vicki G.

I had no intention of getting the Voyage. I had bought the Basic Kindle but was finding that I had trouble finding enough light to read with. My old Basic 5 had a lighter screen, not much but apparently enough to make a difference and I didn't want a clip-on light. I'm one of the ones who loved the boldness and contrast of the text on the Basic but...

So I went to Best Buy yesterday and got the Voyage. This screen is amazing! Yes, true, there isn't a huge amount of difference in the boldness/contrast but it is enough that it seems to work for me. I don't have any of the screen discoloration problems, thank goodness! I have noticed the sluggishness of the touch screen at times and in different places, Settings being one and Location/Page No./Reading Time another but also I did manage to recall the quick touch rule for iThingies and that seems to work with the Voyage. In fact, I just went through the Location/Page No./Reading Time 2 times without a hesitation. Not sure exactly what is making this work for me, maybe just a combination of a little bit darker fonts, a lot more resolution, screen light seems to be softer even when as bright as PW. The speed is awesome, I have no problems with the page turn thingies and if I do momentarily have a problem, the screen is oh so close. Love the flat screen, love everything about it! Oh, and I'm using it naked and really doubt I will want a cover for it. It's kinda like putting a cover on the Basic 5. I do have one of the old Amazon zip sleeves that I bought used and it works great! Voyage is about 1/2" smaller horizontally and vertically but since it's a zippered sleeve, that doesn't cause any problems. <keeping fingers crossed that things stay as they are> 

FWIW, forgot to say I'm returning the Basic 7th Generation.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

I ordered my Voyage primarily for the page turn buttons (and I agree something tactile along those buttons would be great), but what I'm most impressed with so far is the screen. The clarity is amazing. It makes my PW1 look very passé. I admit to being disappointed in the auto brightness feature. It just wants to keep everything much dimmer than where I would set it. If a software update comes along that allows me to set it to start higher in a bright room, I'll make the effort to get to a wifi hookup to update.

I have had the experience of the page turning when I didn't press the button. What I'm pretty sure is happening is I'm rolling my thumb just enough it's touching the screen and causing the page turn. I'm sure it will stop happening once I've used the Voyage more.

Mine has SO, and I bet it will be just like the PW, the day will come when I just can't stand it any longer and pay to get rid of them. What did it on the PW was a cover on some book that must have been horror that I found so offensive I couldn't stand it, and the thing just sat there and didn't change to something else for several days and that was it.

As to screens - some years ago a friend who was very interested in music bought some very expensive speakers. When I couldn't tell the difference in the sound from them and the sound from more ordinary speakers, he was disgusted with me and said I had "Donald Duck ears." I freely admit that's probably the case.

I have often wondered if my PW went to someone with more discerning eyes if they'd have been unhappy with it. I can see where the lights come from at the bottom and some little spots of shadows, but it never bothered me. The same is true with my Voyage. To me the screen is an almost startling pure white and crystal clear. I love it. I can't see what the problem is with the pictures WilliamG posted. But I bet I have Donald Duck eyes.


----------



## CAR

ellenoc said:


> But I bet I have Donald Duck eyes.


I have Donald Duck Eyes too!


----------



## bordercollielady

CAR said:


> I have Donald Duck Eyes too!


Me too.. I don't see any difference in the photos posted online. My Voyage is perfect, no variation in color at all. At least to my eyes.


----------



## Vicki G.

Sandpiper said:


> I thought I had no interest in a V, but now . . . . Well . . . . I don't like covers -- I like sleeves. So when Oberon stopped making sleeves, I bought three. At that time, the Touch was the latest Kindle. Touch just, I mean _just_, fit in the sleeve. Both PWs also fit in sleeves perfectly. It looks like V will also. So now I probably will get it. Should read through this thread first. End of November? I'm waiting until mid November for my iPhone 6 Plus.


I got mine at Best Buy yesterday. No waiting, no shipping charges!


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Okay, now that I am at home, the Voyage screen lighting looks pretty dang good. After cycling the brightness up and down a little, I can't see a shade difference at all. I don't know if it was the fluorescent lighting at work or if the screen just needed to "warm up" or something. I am HAPPY!! (I can hear that "Happy" song running through my head.)


----------



## KindleGirl

CAR said:


> 1. Bumps at the Page Press sensors.
> 2. Ability to personalize the auto brightness feature brightness at different levels of room light. ( This could come as a software update)
> 3. Bring back the official book style cover.


Regarding #2 and being able to personalize the auto brightness:

On page 9 of the Voyage user's guide, it has this posted. The way I read this is that you can personalize it at each light level and it will remember it.

Screen Light: Tap to access screen light controls. There are several ways to adjust screen brightness:
 Drag your finger along the slider until you reach the desired setting.
 Tap anywhere on the slider to select a specific setting.
 Tap the + sign to use a higher light setting, and tap the - sign to use a lower light setting.
Press and hold the "+" sign to select the maximum brightness setting. Press and hold the "-" sign to choose the minimum brightness setting.
Select Auto Brightness to enable the screen light to automatically adjust based on surrounding light. When Auto Brightness is enabled, you can still adjust the light using the slider and your Kindle uses that adjustment in the future. When reading or using your Kindle in the dark, use the Nightlight feature to gradually reduce the screen brightness over time as your eyes adjust. To enable Nightlight, go to Settings, Device Options then Screen Light.


----------



## CAR

KindleGirl said:


> Regarding #2 and being able to personalize the auto brightness:
> 
> On page 9 of the Voyage user's guide, it has this posted. The way I read this is that you can personalize it at each light level and it will remember it.
> 
> Screen Light: Tap to access screen light controls. There are several ways to adjust screen brightness:
>  Drag your finger along the slider until you reach the desired setting.
>  Tap anywhere on the slider to select a specific setting.
>  Tap the + sign to use a higher light setting, and tap the - sign to use a lower light setting.
> Press and hold the "+" sign to select the maximum brightness setting. Press and hold the "-" sign to choose the minimum brightness setting.
> Select Auto Brightness to enable the screen light to automatically adjust based on surrounding light. When Auto Brightness is enabled, you can still adjust the light using the slider and your Kindle uses that adjustment in the future. When reading or using your Kindle in the dark, use the Nightlight feature to gradually reduce the screen brightness over time as your eyes adjust. To enable Nightlight, go to Settings, Device Options then Screen Light.


Nice find! "When Auto Brightness is enabled, you can still adjust the light using the slider and your Kindle uses that adjustment in the future." 
I am thinking now that may be the part that is not working correctly at the moment. But sure sounds like it will be fixable.


----------



## geko29

My screen is gorgeous, and I'm in love again, in a way I haven't been since my original Kindle showed up more than 6 years ago.  However, mine appears to be buggy.  The interface crashed once (repeatedly said "application has stopped" or something like that, with only an OK button, which then reappeared upon pushing OK or trying to do anything else), and twice has simply locked up.  In all cases it's required a hard restart (hold power button for 15 seconds).  In the initial instance, holding it for 5 seconds brought up a cancel/restart/screen off menu, but selecting any option did nothing.  I'm halfway through the book I started last night, so I'll keep an eye out to see if it's a media issue or a device issue, but this is definitely the most trouble I've had with a new kindle, out of 5 e-readers and 3 tablets.

I'll probably return this one either way, however, that's both good and bad.  If the problems I'm  having are book-related or a software-update away from being fixed, I'm actually thinking this is my long-term one, and I might want to swap out the wifi/SO for a 3G/no SO.  If it's bad it's just bad.  But if it's a sample defect, return to option 1.  The experience is just so good that going straight wifi might be a false economy in the long term.  We'll see how it shakes out.

Edit:  HA!  Literally 30 seconds after completing this post, it locked up again.  This time the "restart" option did respond after the 5-second press of the power button.  Unfortunately it just resulted in going permanently to a blank white (lit) screen.  Back to the 15-second hold and a full restart...deleted and re-downloaded the book to find out if that's the problem.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

geko, sounds like you have a bad unit . . . . definitely contact Kindle CS and get them to replace it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

CAR said:


> Nice find! "When Auto Brightness is enabled, you can still adjust the light using the slider and your Kindle uses that adjustment in the future."
> I am thinking now that may be the part that is not working correctly at the moment. But sure sounds like it will be fixable.


to me, this means "if you adjust the slider to a certain light setting while on autobrightness, you will exit autobrightness and use that fixed brightness setting in the future till you set auto brightness or a different fixed setting." And it is working perfectly, it just isn't what we want.


----------



## larryb52

well it looks like mine will have to go back to best buy, the light did not come on when the cover opened and I have the kindle cover...rebooted and still nothing. I forced it on but after closing and opening it , it stayed off...I"m going to shut it down for the night but I'm in no mood for exchanging kindles till we get it right. Also found a spot where it would not recoginize my touch, I'm disappointed...I'll decide in the morning...


----------



## CAR

The Hooded Claw said:


> to me, this means "if you adjust the slider to a certain light setting while on autobrightness, you will exit autobrightness and use that fixed brightness setting in the future till you set auto brightness or a different fixed setting." And it is working perfectly, it just isn't what we want.


Yes I agree but they sure muddy the waters on this detail. Here is a quote from the Amazon Voyage webpage:
"The new adaptive front light automatically adjusts the brightness of the display based on your environment, and can even be fine-tuned further to your personal preferences."


----------



## dianasg

CAR said:


> Yes I agree but they sure muddy the waters on this detail. Here is a quote from the Amazon Voyage webpage:
> "The new adaptive front light automatically adjusts the brightness of the display based on your environment, and can even be fine-tuned further to your personal preferences."


I can confirm that on mine, the autobrightness "remembers" settings I've chosen/adjusted while autobrightness was checked.

Here's how I did it. I tried this in a place with fairly low-medium light (just a desk lamp) so I could see the Kindle at both min and max light.

1. Sit down and restart kindle.
2. With auto brightness OFF, turn brightness all the way to max. 
3. Turn autobrightness ON. 
4. With autobrightness ON, slide brightness all the way to min/zero. 
5. Turn autobrightness OFF, then slide the brightness back up. 
6. Turn autobrightness back ON -- the Kindle dims to zero, because that is the setting you chose for that lighting situation when autobrightness was checked ON.

What I DON'T know is if resetting the kindle deletes your customizations. Or how to make it stop doing remembering, because I don't like it. lol. Trying to figure that out now -- does anyone else know?

ETA: Ok. So resetting the kindle doesn't do anything. Hmmm.

ETA2: I take it all back. I think I could get used to the adaptive lighting...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

larryb52 said:


> well it looks like mine will have to go back to best buy, the light did not come on when the cover opened and I have the kindle cover...rebooted and still nothing. I forced it on but after closing and opening it , it stayed off...I"m going to shut it down for the night but I'm in no mood for exchanging kindles till we get it right. Also found a spot where it would not recoginize my touch, I'm disappointed...I'll decide in the morning...


I'd go through Amazon first, myself. Even if purchased at Best Buy. They're likely to give you much less trouble.


----------



## rlkubi

My Voyage is awesome!  Love it!  The screen is perfect both lighting and text.  I have to get used to the page turn sensors and size but I'm happy!  The only think now is I want a cover to love.  I bought the Insipio top flip cover but not happy with it at all.  Unfortunately nothing out there I like right now


----------



## larryb52

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'd go through Amazon first, myself. Even if purchased at Best Buy. They're likely to give you much less trouble.


I changed my mind I'm keeping it , I got it going after 2 reboots last night, I'm still calling Amazon this morning...it seems good now but I have a few questions I would like to ask the kindle tech people about, for instance the bottom left where it shows the time left in the chapter, well it won't always change if you want to see say how much time till the book ends. It will if you advance the page. I'm sure there as usually as with any new device will be a software update. I like this reader way too much. I bought the ads off of it so its mine now...


----------



## larryb52

I called Amazon and they helped work out the issues, seems fine now , good suggestion Ann, thanks


----------



## KindleGirl

CAR said:


> Nice find! "When Auto Brightness is enabled, you can still adjust the light using the slider and your Kindle uses that adjustment in the future."
> I am thinking now that may be the part that is not working correctly at the moment. But sure sounds like it will be fixable.


Mine is working. Mine is set to auto bright and while reading in the bedroom Tues night I set the light at the level I like reading with. The auto wanted to make the screen darker than I like, so I moved it up to where I like it. Last night I was reading again in the bedroom, with the same lamps on that I had the night before, and when I opened the kindle it went right back to the screen brightness that I like and had set the night before.

It does not take itself out of auto brightness to do this. If I go into another room with different lighting it will still adjust to lighting in there. It just remembers what setting it uses for different light levels, so if you reset that, it should remember it next time it detects the same light level.

Mine seems to be working as described.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

larryb52 said:


> I called Amazon and they helped work out the issues, seems fine now , good suggestion Ann, thanks


Yay!


----------



## bordercollielady

KindleGirl said:


> Regarding #2 and being able to personalize the auto brightness:
> 
> On page 9 of the Voyage user's guide, it has this posted. The way I read this is that you can personalize it at each light level and it will remember it.
> 
> Screen Light: Tap to access screen light controls. There are several ways to adjust screen brightness:
>  Drag your finger along the slider until you reach the desired setting.
>  Tap anywhere on the slider to select a specific setting.
>  Tap the + sign to use a higher light setting, and tap the - sign to use a lower light setting.
> Press and hold the "+" sign to select the maximum brightness setting. Press and hold the "-" sign to choose the minimum brightness setting.
> Select Auto Brightness to enable the screen light to automatically adjust based on surrounding light. When Auto Brightness is enabled, you can still adjust the light using the slider and your Kindle uses that adjustment in the future. When reading or using your Kindle in the dark, use the Nightlight feature to gradually reduce the screen brightness over time as your eyes adjust. To enable Nightlight, go to Settings, Device Options then Screen Light.


Thanks for this. I wasn't going to turn on auto brightness since it was too dark for my eyes.. I will play with it today.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

KindleGirl said:


> Mine is working. Mine is set to auto bright and while reading in the bedroom Tues night I set the light at the level I like reading with. The auto wanted to make the screen darker than I like, so I moved it up to where I like it. Last night I was reading again in the bedroom, with the same lamps on that I had the night before, and when I opened the kindle it went right back to the screen brightness that I like and had set the night before.
> 
> It does not take itself out of auto brightness to do this. If I go into another room with different lighting it will still adjust to lighting in there. It just remembers what setting it uses for different light levels, so if you reset that, it should remember it next time it detects the same light level.
> 
> Mine seems to be working as described.


I've not done a rigorous study, but I'd agree. I expect, too, that it might just take some time to 'learn'.

The only issue I've noticed is I sometimes don't feel the haptic response. Page is turning, but no vibration. I think what's happening is that my thumb is long enough that when I press down, I'm actually tapping the page (when holding in my right hand) and so don't get the vibration. Not a problem though -- as long as the page still turns.  It has made me more mindful of where my thumb is when holding it in my left hand, however. And I'm still learning what's the best way for _me_ to hold it.


----------



## crisandria

I do like the auto-brightness.  But i do think it needs a bit of work.  When I went into the bedroom with the light low last night, it set the brightness level 0.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crisandria said:


> I do like the auto-brightness. But i do think it needs a bit of work. When I went into the bedroom with the light low last night, it set the brightness level 0.


Well . . . . that makes sense. If there's very little ambient light, once your eyes adjust, you don't need much light on the kindle to see just fine. Maybe what you need to set is the Nightlight mode: Menu, settings, device options, screen light. With that turned on, when you go to a darker place, it will gradually dim the screen -- rather than just go suddenly dark. For it to work, you have to have auto-brightness on.


----------



## gwen10

I love my Voyage! First Kindle I've actually preferred to hold without a cover. Will probably keep my Amazon cover for protection or maybe look for a nice sleeve.

Can somebody help me figure out how to reset my auto brightness? I adjusted with the 'auto brightness' on and now it seems messed up.  

Thank you!


----------



## niczac

Hi everyone, mostly lurker here but I do enjoy reading everyones opinions. Got my Voyage, love it. Was reading last night with just a lamp on & thought, hmmm, is this screen ok? I have a pw 1 & never had an issue but wondering if my Voyage has a yellow tint? Or am I imagining it?

Thanks for the responses,
Joanne

I think I have one at a 13 level & one at 19. Opinions?


----------



## larryb52

what Amazon told me was with auto brightness on and in your darkest room you set the level you want and than hit the large - at the bottom to set your preferred minimum brightness. To set your auto max setting you do the opposite you find the brightest place you will read and adjust it to the level you like and hit the + at the top to lock it...I tried this with the tech and it works or least for now it does  ...btw if you get in an area that it in between it adjusts between those 2 levels...hope that made sense...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

niczac said:


> Hi everyone, mostly lurker here but I do enjoy reading everyones opinions. Got my Voyage, love it. Was reading last night with just a lamp on & thought, hmmm, is this screen ok? I have a pw 1 & never had an issue but wondering if my Voyage has a yellow tint? Or am I imagining it?
> 
> Thanks for the responses,
> Joanne
> 
> I think I have one at a 13 level & one at 19. Opinions?


Honestly: it doesn't matter what we think. Does it work for you? Though I'd also advise trying not to obsess over it and just _read_. If it doesn't keep you from getting lost in your book, then maybe it's not that big a deal.

And, for me, pictures never do the screens justice. I've tried taking pictures of my kindles and even though the screens look perfect to me in real life, the picture makes it look off.

But you've got 30 days to use it; give yourself time to play with it before you decide.


----------



## niczac

I know pictures can never do it justice & it didn't bother me when I got it but reading last night it was noticeable to me.  My pw1 never had a yellow tint so, yes i will decide if its worth returning for a new unit or not.

Thanks


----------



## Ann in Arlington

larryb52 said:


> what Amazon told me was with auto brightness on and in your darkest room you set the level you want and than hit the large - at the bottom to set your preferred minimum brightness. To set your auto max setting you do the opposite you find the brightest place you will read and adjust it to the level you like and hit the + at the top to lock it...I tried this with the tech and it works or least for now it does  ...btw if you get in an area that it in between it adjusts between those 2 levels...hope that made sense...


Thanks, larry. That makes a lot of sense. Wish they'd spelled that out in the User Guide! I'm not finding anything about using the auto adjust or nightlight feature on the help page at Amazon either.


----------



## crisandria

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well . . . . that makes sense. If there's very little ambient light, once your eyes adjust, you don't need much light on the kindle to see just fine. Maybe what you need to set is the Nightlight mode: Menu, settings, device options, screen light. With that turned on, when you go to a darker place, it will gradually dim the screen -- rather than just go suddenly dark. For it to work, you have to have auto-brightness on.


There was not enough light to read by. Just a tiny nightlight that gives off almost no light. It set the light level at NO light, the screen was NOT readable. While I do agree low light situations mean lower level on the kindle, I don't think they mean no light on the kindle. 
It was the only time I've seen it do that either so it might have just been a glitch.

Oh and I do have Nightlight mode on.
I still do like it overall.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

niczac said:


> I know pictures can never do it justice & it didn't bother me when I got it but reading last night it was noticeable to me. My pw1 never had a yellow tint so, yes i will decide if its worth returning for a new unit or not.
> 
> Thanks


It's also best to compare with exactly the same light level, same book, same type size and style, etc.

OTOH, it could be you notice the light being yellowish compared to your PW but if you just use the V for a while, you'll find it doesn't bother you as much as you think.

And, FWIW <warning: science content ahead> blue light tends to be the kind that stimulates you to wake and be alert, which is part of the reason it's often advised NOT to use tablets and phones right before bed. So it may be they made a conscious effort to find a light that was less blue since so many folks read before going to bed.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crisandria said:


> There was not enough light to read by. Just a tiny nightlight that gives off almost no light. It set the light level at NO light, the screen was NOT readable. While I do agree low light situations mean lower level on the kindle, I don't think they mean no light on the kindle.
> It was the only time I've seen it do that either so it might have just been a glitch.
> 
> Oh and I do have Nightlight mode on.
> I still do like it overall.


That does seem a bit extreme . . . . . I'd suggest you try the trick Larry shared that he got from the Kindle support people.


----------



## niczac

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's also best to compare with exactly the same light level, same book, same type size and style, etc.
> 
> OTOH, it could be you notice the light being yellowish compared to your PW but if you just use the V for a while, you'll find it doesn't bother you as much as you think.
> 
> And, FWIW <warning: science content ahead> blue light tends to be the kind that stimulates you to wake and be alert, which is part of the reason it's often advised NOT to use tablets and phones right before bed. So it may be they made a conscious effort to find a light that was less blue since so many folks read before going to bed.


I did take the pics at the same light level at the same spot in the book. I'm not one to make a fuss & exchange my kindle, I've always been thrilled with my units. I guess I just wanted to see if anyone else's was like this & is it normal? It's an expensive item to just settle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

niczac said:


> I did take the pics at the same light level at the same spot in the book. I'm not one to make a fuss & exchange my kindle, I've always been thrilled with my units. I guess I just wanted to see if anyone else's was like this & is it normal? It's an expensive item to just settle.


Ah! You'd said one was at 13 and one was at 19 and I thought you meant the two devices but you meant the two sets of pictures. Sorry.

I've compared my PW screen to my V screen in same lighting conditions and the V does look a bit less 'blue'. But a whole lot better contrast and clarity. That's what's critical to me since I will rarely be using both devices at the same time. And even if I did, the difference in light color doesn't matter to me.


----------



## niczac

Ann in Arlington said:


> Ah! You'd said one was at 13 and one was at 19 and I thought you meant the two devices but you meant the two sets of pictures. Sorry.
> 
> I've compared my PW screen to my V screen in same lighting conditions and the V does look a bit less 'blue'. But a whole lot better contrast and clarity. That's what's critical to me since I will rarely be using both devices at the same time. And even if I did, the difference in light color doesn't matter to me.


Thanks for your input Ann!


----------



## CAR

larryb52 said:


> what Amazon told me was with auto brightness on and in your darkest room you set the level you want and than hit the large - at the bottom to set your preferred minimum brightness. To set your auto max setting you do the opposite you find the brightest place you will read and adjust it to the level you like and hit the + at the top to lock it...I tried this with the tech and it works or least for now it does  ...btw if you get in an area that it in between it adjusts between those 2 levels...hope that made sense...


Thanks Larryb Great info! Amazon needs to add this to the Voyage User Guide


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CAR said:


> Thanks Larryb Great info! Amazon needs to add this to the Voyage User Guide


Agreed -- we need to all send feedback!


----------



## drew0020

niczac said:


> Hi everyone, mostly lurker here but I do enjoy reading everyones opinions. Got my Voyage, love it. Was reading last night with just a lamp on & thought, hmmm, is this screen ok? I have a pw 1 & never had an issue but wondering if my Voyage has a yellow tint? Or am I imagining it?
> 
> Thanks for the responses,
> Joanne
> 
> I think I have one at a 13 level & one at 19. Opinions?


I disagree with Ann about the pictures. Personally, I think pictures are so helpful when talking about these problems.

I, and many other have the issues that you are reporting. There are lots of complaints about the Kindle Voyage screen problems - on other forums and on Amazon's website. Those pictures look much worse than mine but at least yours is almost 100% yellow. Mine is yellow towards the top of the screen and gets bluer at the bottom. Worse than reading on a LCD screen in my opinion. It is being shipped to Amazon's research center for what that's worth.


----------



## Meemo

i don't have a Voyage (yet - but all these mostly glowing reviews have me pondering) but for those having issues finding the page press area in the dark I have a suggestion. 

I had a Literati reader that had similar technology for page turning - there were arrows printed on the bezel that you pressed to turn the pages. They worked very well but there was no way to feel them in a dark bedroom. I put a little sticker on top of the arrows so I could feel where to press. I know it isn't ideal for a lovely brand-new device like the Voyage (the Literati was a cheapo ePub reader), but it could probably be a temporary thing until your muscle memory learns where those spots are. I used little star stickers like teachers use that I had on hand. Betsy had mentioned a tiny dot of Elmer's glue and that could work too. Even just a little piece of tape could probably work. Anything that's easily removed and won't damage the screen.


----------



## gwen10

Thanks Larryb52! Your auto bright trick seems to have worked!


----------



## larryb52

I'm glad that suggestion from the Amazon tech worked and it seems so far  to work , hope it continues that way...


----------



## gwen10

larryb52 said:


> I'm glad that suggestion from the Amazon tech worked and it seems so far  to work , hope it continues that way...


Your tech was more on the ball than the one helping me. He offered to send me a new Voyage since mine is defective...


----------



## niczac

drew0020 said:


> I disagree with Ann about the pictures. Personally, I think pictures are so helpful when talking about these problems.
> 
> I, and many other have the issues that you are reporting. There are lots of complaints about the Kindle Voyage screen problems - on other forums and on Amazon's website. Those pictures look much worse than mine but at least yours is almost 100% yellow. Mine is yellow towards the top of the screen and gets bluer at the bottom. Worse than reading on a LCD screen in my opinion. It is being shipped to Amazon's research center for what that's worth.


Thanks. I decided to call Amazon & they are sending me a new one. As I've said previously, I am not one who complains, always was happy. I think I've just spent too much on this to keep it. Let's hope the new one is better & if not, I'll decide if I can live with it. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## larryb52

I'm a computer guy and was asking too many technical questions about things and the 1st person sent me over to a more senior staff tech. I also fixed the problem I had trying to get the time in the chapter to cycle through the 4 options of time left in the book, location and page number. Mine would never change. It took a simple hard boot by pressing the button till it restarted, now it works. I got to talking about the auto light and she just gave me some some tips.


----------



## mistyd107

Has anyone tried reading out doors yet ??if so how is it


----------



## FearIndex

niczac said:


> I know pictures can never do it justice & it didn't bother me when I got it but reading last night it was noticeable to me. My pw1 never had a yellow tint so, yes i will decide if its worth returning for a new unit or not.
> 
> Thanks


Since PW2, the high-res Kindle screens have been more yellow tinted, so it makes sense this might be true for Voyage as well. PW1 and the non-frontlit Kindles are more grey. PW2, and apparently Voyage, are more yellow.


----------



## FearIndex

Ann in Arlington said:


> Honestly: it doesn't matter what we think. Does it work for you? Though I'd also advise trying not to obsess over it and just _read_. If it doesn't keep you from getting lost in your book, then maybe it's not that big a deal.
> 
> And, for me, pictures never do the screens justice. I've tried taking pictures of my kindles and even though the screens look perfect to me in real life, the picture makes it look off.
> 
> But you've got 30 days to use it; give yourself time to play with it before you decide.


I still somewhat disagree with you, Ann, on this one.  There is a measurable truth about the screens, beyond just subjective experience. Photos may not always capture the full truth (taking accurate photos is hard), but they can allow a more objective measurement and communication of screen characteristics than merely subjective descriptions.

Not all screens are equal and while it is nice if and when something looks or feels subjectively good to someone, it isn't necessarily the most helpful attribute in a discussion about product features. Sometimes little more objective tools are useful, because not all share the same subjective experience.


----------



## CAR

drew0020 said:


> I disagree with Ann about the pictures. Personally, I think pictures are so helpful when talking about these problems.
> 
> I, and many other have the issues that you are reporting. There are lots of complaints about the Kindle Voyage screen problems - on other forums and on Amazon's website. Those pictures look much worse than mine but at least yours is almost 100% yellow. Mine is yellow towards the top of the screen and gets bluer at the bottom. Worse than reading on a LCD screen in my opinion. It is being shipped to Amazon's research center for what that's worth.


I know this is off topic, but I think it's still related to this topic. When we compared our 2 PW2 screens. My wife's is on the slightly yellow side and mine is slightly on the blue side. She likes hers because it's easier on the eyes. I like mine, because it looks slightly sharper.


----------



## FearIndex

CAR said:


> I know this is off topic, but I think it's still related to this topic. When we compared our 2 PW2 screens. My wife's is on the slightly yellow side and mine is slightly on the blue side. She likes hers because it's easier on the eyes. I like mine, because it looks slightly sharper.


There is variance between e-ink screens and LED lights tolerances (some stories in my signature), so that sounds like a perfectly plausible situation for sure.


----------



## bordercollielady

Meemo said:


> . I put a little sticker on top of the arrows so I could feel where to press. I know it isn't ideal for a lovely brand-new device like the Voyage (the Literati was a cheapo ePub reader), but it could probably be a temporary thing until your muscle memory learns where those spots are.


Great idea! I just cut up a flexible fabric bandaid and marked the lines and dot.. So much easier to find.


----------



## FearIndex

TammyC said:


>


This picture, by the way, shows the very strong color tint on top of the Voyage page compared to the bottom of the page. On other sites lots of people are reporting it.

PW (1 I guess?) shows the pink splotching and very uneven lighting.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CAR said:


> I know this is off topic, but I think it's still related to this topic. When we compared our 2 PW2 screens. My wife's is on the slightly yellow side and mine is slightly on the blue side. She likes hers because it's easier on the eyes. I like mine, because it looks slightly sharper.


Which, at bottom, illustrates what my point has always been. What matters is how it looks to YOU. Clearly there can be differences between units, and if the unit you got is not acceptable TO YOU, by all means return it for exchange or refund.

And, in my experience over the last 6 years on kboards, people have often asked for input from others -- should they keep the device or return it/is the screen good or bad/etc. But, as far as I can tell based on them reporting back here, they were definitely leaning one way or the other before even posting and, regardless of what anyone here said, made their decision based on what was or was NOT acceptable to THEM.


----------



## FearIndex

Ann in Arlington said:


> Which, at bottom, illustrates what my point has always been. What matters is how it looks to YOU. Clearly there can be differences between units, and if the unit you got is not acceptable TO YOU, by all means return it for exchange or refund.
> 
> And, in my experience over the last 6 years on kboards, people have often asked for input from others -- should they keep the device or return it/is the screen good or bad/etc. But, as far as I can tell based on them reporting back here, they were definitely leaning one way or the other before even posting and, regardless of what anyone here said, made their decision based on what was or was NOT acceptable to THEM.


I'm not disagreeing with the generic sentiment, but I do think offering people who are pondering such questions as much objective information as possible can help them.

Such as: What can I expect, realistically, from a replacement? People posting photos and analysis can help come up with the likelihood of getting it fixed, or if it is completely normal etc.


----------



## CAR

bordercollielady said:


> Great idea! I just cut up a flexible fabric bandaid and marked the lines and dot.. So much easier to find.


Wow great idea! I was thinking those little clear plastic bumper stick on things may work also. If you could find some small enough.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FearIndex said:


> I'm not disagreeing with the generic sentiment, but I do think offering people who are pondering such questions as much objective information as possible can help them.
> 
> Such as: What can I expect, realistically, from a replacement? People posting photos and analysis can help come up with the likelihood of getting it fixed, or if it is completely normal etc.


I'm not disagreeing, but my problem with photos is that it's incredibly hard to take one that really shows what's what -- unless it's taken by a professional with perfect lighting. Maybe not even then! 

When I've tried to take one, it ALWAYS looks much worse than what I see with my eyes. My eyes see a screen that looks great and I'm trying to show people that there are good ones but the picture comes out looking like all the rest I've seen posted.  So as to 'what to expect from a replacement', such photos might make it seem like it's impossible to find a good one.

And I know that's not the case. To me, honestly, I've never seen a picture of a kindle screen that looks as good as mine does in real life. None of the pictures in this thread look particularly good to me. So I'm skeptical of their value as comparison tools. 

Which is why I say, again, that it really only comes down to what the person is seeing, in real life, with their own eyes and whether or not that's acceptable to them.


----------



## CAR

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm not disagreeing, but my problem with photos is that it's incredibly hard to take one that really shows what's what -- unless it's taken by a professional with perfect lighting. Maybe not even then!
> 
> When I've tried to take one, it ALWAYS looks much worse than what I see with my eyes. My eyes see a screen that looks great and I'm trying to show people that there are good ones but the picture comes out looking like all the rest I've seen posted.  So as to 'what to expect from a replacement', such photos might make it seem like it's impossible to find a good one.
> 
> And I know that's not the case. To me, honestly, I've never seen a picture of a kindle screen that looks as good as mine does in real life. None of the pictures in this thread look particularly good to me. So I'm skeptical of their value as comparison tools.
> 
> Which is why I say, again, that it really only comes down to what the person is seeing, in real life, with their own eyes and whether or not that's acceptable to them.


This is one of the first things you learn in a photography class. The camera lens will see things that your eyes may not. And sometimes your eyes will see something the camera lens will not.

The same holds true for different peoples eyes and ears. I still say I have Donald Duck Eyes


----------



## FearIndex

CAR said:


> This is one of the first things you learn in a photography class. The camera lens will see things that your eyes may not. And sometimes your eyes will see something the camera lenses will not.


Just like eyes, camera is a tool when gaining information. All tools are imperfect, that doesn't mean they can't be extremely useful.


----------



## niczac

CAR said:


> This is one of the first things you learn in a photography class. The camera lens will see things that your eyes may not. And sometimes your eyes will see something the camera lenses will not.





Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm not disagreeing, but my problem with photos is that it's incredibly hard to take one that really shows what's what -- unless it's taken by a professional with perfect lighting. Maybe not even then!
> 
> When I've tried to take one, it ALWAYS looks much worse than what I see with my eyes. My eyes see a screen that looks great and I'm trying to show people that there are good ones but the picture comes out looking like all the rest I've seen posted.  So as to 'what to expect from a replacement', such photos might make it seem like it's impossible to find a good one.
> 
> And I know that's not the case. To me, honestly, I've never seen a picture of a kindle screen that looks as good as mine does in real life. None of the pictures in this thread look particularly good to me. So I'm skeptical of their value as comparison tools.
> 
> Which is why I say, again, that it really only comes down to what the person is seeing, in real life, with their own eyes and whether or not that's acceptable to them.





Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm not disagreeing, but my problem with photos is that it's incredibly hard to take one that really shows what's what -- unless it's taken by a professional with perfect lighting. Maybe not even then!
> 
> When I've tried to take one, it ALWAYS looks much worse than what I see with my eyes. My eyes see a screen that looks great and I'm trying to show people that there are good ones but the picture comes out looking like all the rest I've seen posted.  So as to 'what to expect from a replacement', such photos might make it seem like it's impossible to find a good one.
> 
> And I know that's not the case. To me, honestly, I've never seen a picture of a kindle screen that looks as good as mine does in real life. None of the pictures in this thread look particularly good to me. So I'm skeptical of their value as comparison tools.
> 
> Which is why I say, again, that it really only comes down to what the person is seeing, in real life, with their own eyes and whether or not that's acceptable to them.


My reason for posting was really to ask if the yellow was what everyone else had. I am coming from a pw1 so had no idea what the pw2 looked like.


----------



## CAR

FearIndex said:


> Just like eyes, camera is a tool when gaining information. All tools are imperfect, that doesn't mean they can't be extremely useful.


Very true! I have no doubt some people are truly having problems with front lit screens in general. But I think the vast majority don't. And I think that's where the rub is.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CAR said:


> Very true! I have no doubt some people are truly having problems with front lit screens in general. But I think the vast majority don't. And I think that's where the rub is.


And, of course, people who aren't having problems don't come to a fan site and say, "hey this is great!" They just get on with happily reading everything in sight.


----------



## crebel

V'ger is here!  I have it set up and now it is charging.  My first impressions:

1.  Holy cow, does it seem tiny coming from a Kindle Keyboard!

2.  Set up was easy, took my wifi password on the first try, seems silly that the bezel page turns don't work within the home pages or in the cloud.

3.  Downloading a book from the cloud was lightening fast.

4.  I can read very comfortably with a smaller font than I have been using.  I think this is a combination of the surface being lighted and the "ink" appearing darker and more crisp.

5.  The color of the screen seems very even to my eyes.  It looks white when I am reading a book straight on.  As it is sitting to the side here and charging, it has an overall blue/pink hue, but no splotches that I can see.  No pixel spots either.

6.  I like the angled back for holding comfort.  I like the power button being on the back again like it was on the K1 instead of on the bottom.  I don't know yet whether I want a cover for this Kindle, maybe a sleeve for when I throw it in my purse.

So far it is a total keeper and I love it!


----------



## FearIndex

Ann in Arlington said:


> And, of course, people who aren't having problems don't come to a fan site and say, "hey this is great!" They just get on with happily reading everything in sight.


I agree. One more point, though: Just because people don't have a problem with some issue or feature of a product, doesn't of course mean the issue or feature doesn't exist. It may just mean subjectively those people are not bothered by it and thus don't notice it or complain about it. I think after the past few years, for example, we can conclude a lot of people are not bothered by PW1/2 screen issues, but there is also a wealth of evidence to suggest those issues are still real and exist probably in all units at varying levels of severity. That is useful for example for people who want to judge the likelihood of further replacements helping them out or not (or getting a refund/selecting different product).

I am not asking anyone to dislike something they don't dislike.  But sometimes more objective information helps and pics can be a good tool for that.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

FearIndex said:


> . Sometimes little more objective tools are useful, because not all share the same subjective experience.


As an avid amateur photographer who is also a tech geek, I have to point out that most of the photos you see on the web are NOT accurate and objective. Unless you are photographing using manual mode, the light meter on the camera is deciding how to bright it wants to make your screen, and indirectly deciding how much color will show up in your photo. And autofocus, or errors by a photographer using manual focus, or automatic sharpening done by nearly all digital cameras unless you manually disable it, may make sharpness of a photo inaccurate. Your statement is true, but it doesn't apply to most of the Kindle photos you see on the Web!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> 2. Set up was easy, took my wifi password on the first try, seems silly that the bezel page turns don't work within the home pages or in the cloud.


The bezel page turn buttons DO work on the home pages. If they're not for you, you might try a restart.


----------



## FearIndex

The Hooded Claw said:


> As an avid amateur photographer who is also a tech geek, I have to point out that most of the photos you see on the web are NOT accurate and objective. Unless you are photographing using manual mode, the light meter on the camera is deciding how to bright it wants to make your screen, and indirectly deciding how much color will show up in your photo. And autofocus, or errors by a photographer using manual focus, or automatic sharpening done by nearly all digital cameras unless you manually disable it, may make sharpness of a photo inaccurate. Your statement is true, but it doesn't apply to most of the Kindle photos you see on the Web!


Of course many photographs are poor and/or inaccurate (whitebalance needs to be mentioned too). However, they are still usually a lot less subjective than someone's words like "my screen is perfect".


----------



## CAR

FearIndex said:


> I agree. One more point, though: Just because people don't have a problem with some issue or feature of a product, doesn't of course mean the issue or feature doesn't exist. It may just mean subjectively those people are not bothered by it and thus don't notice it or complain about it. I think after the past few years, for example, we can conclude a lot of people are not bothered by PW1/2 screen issues, but there is also a wealth of evidence to suggest those issues are still real and exist probably in all units at varying levels of severity. That is useful for example for people who want to judge the likelihood of further replacements helping them out or not (or getting a refund/selecting different product).
> 
> I am not asking anyone to dislike something they don't dislike.  But sometimes more objective information helps and pics can be a good tool for that.


By the way Fearindex. I just want to say your reviews and pictures have been great!

Sent from my KFAPWI using Tapatalk HD


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> The bezel page turn buttons DO work on the home pages. If they're not for you, you might try a restart.


Thanks, Ann, so they do. Apparently I hadn't yet adjusted to just the right spot for the page turns from the bezel.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Let's try to keep this about the Voyage, OK?  Someone's first impressions are their own.  They don't have to be the same as someone else's.  Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

crebel said:


> Thanks, Ann, so they do. Apparently I hadn't yet adjusted to just the right spot for the page turns from the bezel.


And the cloud (though I think you've probably discovered that...)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

After using my V (DawnTreader) for a couple days....

Still love the screen and see no issues with it.  I find that I tend to read one handed with my left hand, and so it's actually easier for me to reach over to use the touch screen for "back" than reach up for the "back" button.

I do need to go through and do some pruning in my collections as the ones I'm using are the ones I set up on my Paperwhite and so have many books in them not on the device.  (For example, 128 items in nonfiction, only three of them on the device.)  But that's my issue with Amazon's implementation of collections, nothing to do with the V.

I haven't played much with the lighting, though I do have automatic brightness on, and did turn it down.  On my Paperwhite, I kept it set on about 11 everywhere.  I'll have to see what I do with the V.

Touch screen seems responsive.

Betsy


----------



## CAR

Betsy the Quilter said:


> After using my V (DawnTreader) for a couple days....
> 
> Still love the screen and see no issues with it. I find that I tend to read one handed with my left hand, and so it's actually easier for me to reach over to use the touch screen for "back" than reach up for the "back" button.
> 
> I do need to go through and do some pruning in my collections as the ones I'm using are the ones I set up on my Paperwhite and so have many books in them not on the device. (For example, 128 items in nonfiction, only three of them on the device.) But that's my issue with Amazon's implementation of collections, nothing to do with the V.
> 
> I haven't played much with the lighting, though I do have automatic brightness on, and did turn it down. On my Paperwhite, I kept it set on about 11 everywhere. I'll have to see what I do with the V.
> 
> Touch screen seems responsive.
> 
> Betsy


Betsy can you change the page display at the bottom of the screen with no issues? I am just wondering if my Voyage touchscreen was defective.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

CAR said:


> Betsy can you change the page display at the bottom of the screen with no issues? I am just wondering if my Voyage touchscreen was defective.


You mean to show location/time left in chapter/time left in book? Don't often mess with those...let me check.

Betsy


----------



## CAR

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You mean to show location/time left in chapter/time left in book? Don't often mess with those...let me check.
> 
> Betsy


Yes thank you

Sent from my KFAPWI using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

CAR said:


> Betsy can you change the page display at the bottom of the screen with no issues? I am just wondering if my Voyage touchscreen was defective.


Yes, I can. I find, though, that a very light tap, almost on the edge of the bezel works best, and if I tap very lightly, it works consistently. If I make a heavier or firmer tap, it doesn't work. I _think_ the area has a very small footprint, and if you tap too firmly, you cover the area AND the area outside it, which confuses it so it does nothing.

EDIT: Remember, you can also change these by, within the book, tapping on the Menu icon in the top toolbar and then tapping on Reading Progress, which allows you to choose between the options.

Betsy


----------



## CAR

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, I can. I find, though, that a very light tap, almost on the edge of the bezel works best, and if I tap very lightly, it works consistently. If I make a heavier or firmer tap, it doesn't work. I _think_ the area has a very small footprint, and if you tap too firmly, you cover the area AND the area outside it, which confuses it so it does nothing.
> 
> Betsy


Ok thank you. That might have been my problem with the page press sensors too. I could see part of my thumb covering part of the screen.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Note that I also edited my prior post to add that you can change the reading progress from the menu.  You probably know this, but other folk new to the Kindles might not! 

Betsy


----------



## MsScarlett

I just got mine ("Prince Caspian" ) today (hooray!) and from just a few minutes of playing around, my first impression is I *love* it!  I was not overly thrilled with either of the Paperwhites, and to me, the Voyage appears to be exactly what I wanted them to be.  The lighting is super--even all over the screen, no "splotchy" like I had with the PW.  I am not noticing any discoloration, either, it all looks pretty uniform to me.  Page turn sensors are fine after a little practice.  The text looks awesome--I felt the text on the PW seemed a bit washed out.  It is now charging and I will play with it more in a little while.


----------



## northofdivision

still waiting for mine but keep the impressions coming. for those of you that have it in hand, can you talk a little about the back, holding it (uncased), and your thoughts on the shiny top inch or so of it vs the rest of it being matte?


----------



## lindnet

northofdivision said:


> still waiting for mine but keep the impressions coming. for those of you that have it in hand, can you talk a little about the back, holding it (uncased), and your thoughts on the shiny top inch or so of it vs the rest of it being matte?


The back of the Voyage is very nice and looks classy. I'm not sure what you want to know about the shiny vs matte.....the matte part is rubbery feeling and it's nice to hold onto. I will say that if fingerprints bother you, you might be annoyed. Not only by the back of it, but the front as well. This Kindle is a huge print/smudge magnet. The ones on the front clean off very easily, as do the ones on the shiny piece in the back. The matte/rubbery part on the back? Pretty hard to clean.

I read without a case, so I probably have more smudges than most people.


----------



## Tripp

lindnet said:


> The matte/rubbery part on the back? Pretty hard to clean.


I was really bothered by that. But I took my eyeglasses cleaning cloth and a little eyeglasses spray and it got rid of all the smudges. 
I was very careful not to spray near the power button though.

However, I am thinking about getting this:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

northofdivision said:


> still waiting for mine but keep the impressions coming. for those of you that have it in hand, can you talk a little about the back, holding it (uncased), and your thoughts on the shiny top inch or so of it vs the rest of it being matte?


I haven't looked at the back of mine since I got it, so I forgot there was the shiny place. I like the shape--it's very comfortable to hold. The matte area probably contributes to the ease of holding. The angled back means it's very easy to pick up from a table. Other than that, I never look at the back, so it doesn't really matter to me, sorry.


----------



## Toby

I LOVE IT!!!   Toby's Adventure is small, thin, light, easy to hold naked, fast, responsive 95 % ( I think I go too fast at times) DARKER TEXT- a big improvement over "MY" PW1 & PW2, which looked washed out. I just discovered tonight that you can remove a book from a collection & then delete it OFF my V.! I am so excited about that. Now, I'll have the books that I want on my V. I couldn't do it with my PW's, because of the update. If it was in a collection, all I could do was to put it in another collection on my PW's. Also, what's different is that if you send a sample of a book or any book to your V, you won't see them if you have the collection's on. All you have to do is to tap on all or books at the top. The other tab being recent & you see your books/samples. On the PW's the books not in a collection would show up after the collections. I haven't read outdoors as it's been raining here. I've read in a lighted room & in the dark. The bad - not all of the fonts are as dark as before on the PW's. They should all be dark & bold. Some are darker, some lighter. Plus, the same size fonts as before on the previous kindles, so the text may be small or too large. I took the advice of a member here to remember to use the 1/3 rule to find the right spot. I tried my right finger on the next & my left finger on the previous page, using both hands in place. That also worked. Mostly, I just figured it out by practice.


----------



## FearIndex

Toby said:


> easy to hold naked


The things you people do with your Kindle. What about when you're dressed?


----------



## bordercollielady

FearIndex said:


> The things you people do with your Kindle. What about when you're dressed?


Too funny.... Today is third day with my Voyage.. I have found that it is a bit too wide for me to hold comfortably with one hand (I have small hands). But two hands works fine. I'm still planning to get a cover of some kind as soon as they make one that opens like a book.. Oberon maybe. Also - my fabric band-aid pieces are working great to "feel" the page turn buttons in the dark. SO far - no complaints at all. Voyage is a gem!


----------



## lindnet

Tripp said:


> I was really bothered by that. But I took my eyeglasses cleaning cloth and a little eyeglasses spray and it got rid of all the smudges.
> I was very careful not to spray near the power button though.
> 
> However, I am thinking about getting this:


Thanks, I'll try the eyeglass cleaner.

I looked at the skin, but it looks like it only covers the text part of the front? Most of the smudges I'm seeing are on the black frame part, where you hold onto it. Hopefully they'll come out with something that covers the whole front and repels prints.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Toby said:


> I LOVE IT!!!  Toby's Adventure is small, thin, light, easy to hold naked, fast, responsive 95 % ( I think I go too fast at times) DARKER TEXT- a big improvement over "MY" PW1 & PW2, which looked washed out. I just discovered tonight that you can remove a book from a collection & then delete it OFF my V.! I am so excited about that. Now, I'll have the books that I want on my V. I couldn't do it with my PW's, because of the update. If it was in a collection, all I could do was to put it in another collection on my PW's. Also, what's different is that if you send a sample of a book or any book to your V, you won't see them if you have the collection's on. All you have to do is to tap on all or books at the top. The other tab being recent & you see your books/samples. On the PW's the books not in a collection would show up after the collections.


Hmmm... I haven't found any differences in how collections are handled. I'll have to play with it. Removing a book from a collection and then deleting it is definitely the same.

EDIT:
I'm still not seeing any differences. If I have "View" set to Books or All Items (the left setting of the two) and Sort by "Collection" (the right setting), my samples still show up.

If I view by "Collections" and sort by any method, ALL my collections show up, even the one I don't have set just for the V.

Perhaps if the only collections you have are the ones on the V, it works as you've said...but I have a bunch of devices with collections, and not all of them are the same. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

northofdivision said:


> still waiting for mine but keep the impressions coming. for those of you that have it in hand, can you talk a little about the back, holding it (uncased), and your thoughts on the shiny top inch or so of it vs the rest of it being matte?


Echoing what others have said.

I don't notice fingerprints on the 'screen' part of the front at all. The ones from the 'bezel' part are easy to clean off with an eyeglass cleaner, 'fuzzy fingers'



or really any soft cloth. Breathe on it and buff. 

I guess there are some smudges on the back but they don't bother me at all. . . . . and they're easy to clean the same way, both the shiny and 'matte' parts.

It IS very comfortable to hold even without a case/cover.


----------



## maries

Has anyone updated to the Voyage from the Kindle Keyboard?    I love the screen on my KK so the built in light has never been a must have.    I think I might be happy with the new Kindle without the light other than maybe the ppi.  I'm not sure how many ppi the KK has to compare.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The ppi has gone up with every device since the first one. So I'm pretty sure the current basic has a higher density than the keyboard, though I can't find that info readily on the keyboard via Amazon as they no longer sell it new . . . . hang on . . . .

According to wikipedia the keyboard has 167 ppi which is the same as the new basic kindle.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon_Kindle#Kindle_Keyboard


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> or really any soft cloth. Breathe on it and buff.


I love my Fuzzy Fingers....I don't use any cleaner or anything, just the FFs.

Betsy


----------



## maries

Ann in Arlington said:


> The ppi has gone up with every device since the first one. So I'm pretty sure the current basic has a higher density than the keyboard, though I can't find that info readily on the keyboard via Amazon as they no longer sell it new . . . . hang on . . . .
> 
> According to wikipedia the keyboard has 167 ppi which is the same as the new basic kindle.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon_Kindle#Kindle_Keyboard


Thanks, Ann. You're awesome. Maybe Best Buy will have both and I can check them out side by side.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

maries said:


> Thanks, Ann. You're awesome. Maybe Best Buy will have both and I can check them out side by side.


Don't expect to see the keyboard model -- it's not for sale any more.  The Best Buy near me did have the new basic on display, but not the paperwhite or voyage. I didn't ask if there were any in stock as I wasn't going to purchase anyway.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

But her BB might have both the Voyage and the Basic...and she could compare the two to see if the difference in PPI is important.

Betsy


----------



## FearIndex

Ann in Arlington said:


> The ppi has gone up with every device since the first one. So I'm pretty sure the current basic has a higher density than the keyboard, though I can't find that info readily on the keyboard via Amazon as they no longer sell it new . . . . hang on . . . .
> 
> According to wikipedia the keyboard has 167 ppi which is the same as the new basic kindle.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon_Kindle#Kindle_Keyboard


Yes, everything from Kindle 2 forwards (except Paperwhites, Voyage and DX) are basically using iterations of the same screen. Generational differences mostly being better blacks.


----------



## FearIndex

Hey, I can somewhat join the club. I have a Kindle Voyage origami cover now. 

It is small, judging from the footprint of the case, I'll give that... Posted some pics in the cover / case reviews forum (link in my signature).


----------



## Meemo

Tripp said:


> I was really bothered by that. But I took my eyeglasses cleaning cloth and a little eyeglasses spray and it got rid of all the smudges.
> I was very careful not to spray near the power button though.
> 
> However, I am thinking about getting this:


Spray the cloth instead of the device - I do that with all my devices these days.


----------



## northofdivision

Good stuff, thanks. As for one hand operation, the voyage looks sleek. Can any of you who have had the basic kindle (baby) and held it in one hand compare it to the voyage in hand (naked, of course   ...very much against skins, screen protectors, cases, etc)?


----------



## Andra

northofdivision said:


> Good stuff, thanks. As for one hand operation, the voyage looks sleek. Can any of you who have had the basic kindle (baby) and held it in one hand compare it to the voyage in hand (naked, of course  ...very much against skins, screen protectors, cases, etc)?


It's actually easier to get to the page press sensors than the buttons on the baby. On the babty, the buttons are small and along the outer edge of the device. 
On the Voyage, the page press sensors are on the top of the bezel and you can actually let your finger rest on the sensor and then just press down to turn the page.
I had to adjust mine to be a light touch with heavy feedback and I am still learning how to hold it so I don't accidentally touch the screen with my thumb as I push on the sensor. But the Voyage feels more comfortable in my hand. It may have something to do with the angled back.


----------



## Vicki G.

The Voyage and the Baby Kindle 5 are the same size in sq. in. (width and length) but the Voyage is much thinner, flatter.  If they are laid side by side, the Voyage isn't that much thinner but it is thinner, and because it is kinda boxy, for lack of a better word, it feels even thinner.  And I just thought the Baby was little.  As far as weight, the baby is the lightest at 5.8, Voyage is 6.3.


----------



## Tripp

lindnet said:


> I looked at the skin, but it looks like it only covers the text part of the front? Most of the smudges I'm seeing are on the black frame part, where you hold onto it. Hopefully they'll come out with something that covers the whole front and repels prints.


If I get this, I will use it for the back only as I think I can keep the screen relatively clean. It is kind of hard to tell from the picture, but there is one skin for the back that covers the whole thing and the one for the front covers only the text portion as you noticed.


----------



## Toby

FearIndex - LOL!   
Betsy - on my PW's, if I delete a book in a collection, the book's cover will remain in the collection. If the cover is shown & I press & hold on the cover (in the cloud) I get a pop-up box that says Add To Home, Add to Collection, or Book Description. If the book is on my Device, the pop-up says Add to Collection, Go To, Book Description, Search This Book, View Bookmarks, or Remove from Device. The former only puts the book in the cloud, but the cover is still in my collection. On the V, the books's in the cloud & no greyed out cover in my collection. Betsy, can I delete a book in a collection on my PW & not have the greyed out cover showing? If so, let me know how to do it. 
Battery life is fantastic on the V.


----------



## CAR

Well I decided that maybe my first Voyage had a bad touchscreen, and that's why it was not very responsive. So I went to a local Best Buy and bought another Voyage.  Unfortunately it did not make it past the Best Buy parking lot before I returned it.  As soon as I turned it on it had a hole in the middle of the screen that lit up like a flashlight.  I also noticed the bottom of the screen was brighter then the top part of the screen.  Giving up for now..


----------



## larryb52

CAR said:


> Well I decided that maybe my first Voyage had a bad touchscreen, and that's why it was not very responsive. So I went to a local Best Buy and bought another Voyage. Unfortunately it did not make it past the Best Buy parking lot before I returned it. As soon as I turned it on it had a hole in the middle of the screen that lit up like a flashlight. I also noticed the bottom of the screen was brighter then the top part of the screen. Giving up for now..


I agree mine had a couple spots that didn't recognize touch but the clincher was at 6PM yesterday when I went to read the light failed to come on. I did a hard reboot and that fixed it but that's like 3 reboots in 3 days, I promise myself before I bought this that I was not getting into a back and forth with Amazon with kindles and I just returned it to best buy. I'm sorta disappointed but it goes to a principal I have developed since I retired, keep it simple. These new devices are getting too many bells and whistles that IMO are really nice but I can't go through the aggravation as a tester till they get it right. I read on my basic k7 and was happy, all I want to do is read...


----------



## J.D. Fournier

The voyage is definitely more susceptible to accidental page turns because of the flush screen. Previously it was really easy to stay on the bezel and not  touch the screen. But now it is very easy to accidentally drift into the screen and trigger a page turn. I typically hold it in the bottom anyway which greatly reduces the chances.


----------



## kevinpars

I got the Kindle Voyage on release day and am very happy with it. Here are some thoughts.

I think that there is at times a slight difference between the top half and the bottom half of the screen. It is _very_ subtle and I honestly think I would not have noticed it if I had not obsessively read all the review boards here and elsewhere and read the complaints. Most of the time it is not noticable so I am not going to return it. My personal opinion is that if you get a V and the screen bothers you - then you have a legitimate issue. I don't. It may be that the lighting difference on mine is so subtle that it is a non issue or it may be that my eyes just don't pick it up like others. Everyone is different - for example I can listen to a local band play and enjoy the music but to someone with perfect pitch it may be like fingernails on a blackboard.

I have compared the screen on the Voyage to my PW2 and my wife's PW1 as well as to my wife's Kindle Keyboard. At first I could notice a little difference between the V and the PW2. But after a few days I went back to the PW2 and for the first time noticed some uneven lighting on it as well as seeing the fonts as not being as clear as on the V. I am very pleased with the increase in resolution and the improved text. The PW2 looks just a little fuzzy to me now that I have used the V for 3 days.

I like the page turn buttons as well. When reading the V 'naked' I find that the buttons are placed perfectly. When using my cover (perhaps because it is a Verso made for PW) I find that the page forward is a little lower than my thumb placement - but not a big deal - and I have adjusted. And I am not bothered by not seeing the line and dot when reading in the dark. After a little while muscle memory knows where the forward and back locations are on the kindle. I also actually discovered that with the Verso cover that I can press down on top of the V over the location of the 'On' button and turn it on and off with no problems with a slight press - which saves me from having to get a new cover.

I have experimented with the automatic lighting settings but have discovered that while it functions OK, I prefer to set my own light settings. I also feel like the auto adjust for night reading is a nice idea but that my eyes adjust to a dimmer light faster than the V settings do.

I appreciate the lighter and smaller form factor of the V. It is smaller but feels solid. I also like the glass front. It looks like the eink is closer to the glass and that there are less layers between the ink and the glass than in previous versions. I read a review that said the same thing - it is almost like the eink is just under the glass. Very clear and easy to read.

Overall i think this: The Kindle Voyage is a step up from the PW2. I am not sure it was as big a step as some people expected or that the price difference is 'worth it' to all readers. I would say that it is more like moving from a Camry to an Avalon rather than from a Camry to a Lexus - to use a car metaphor. I also think that Amazon typically improves the software on the new Kindles with the first and second update - not only adding the new features that were promised but also various improvements in speed and just overall fine-tuning that I find noticable - and i expect that to happen with the Voyage as well.

My main disappointment is the same pointed out by other readers - not enough font size choices! I went ahead and send a note to the Kindle team to put in my two cents on this matter. The jump between the 5th and 6th largest font sizes in particular is a little too big and we could benefit from more choices. Kobo does it so why not Kindle? A slider to allow us to select the perfect size should be available. There should also be more fonts - heck I would even be willing to pay a few bucks for more fonts in the Kindle Store if they were available. I encourage others who feel this way to also email Amazon and maybe eventually they will listen to us and do something about it.


----------



## sseverus

Got my Voyage on the 21st. Returned it on the 24th. Although there were many things I liked about the Voyage I found that the contrast (blackness) was inferior to my other Kindles. Perhaps I just got a substandard screen, I don't know. But when I put my Kindles side by side the Voyage was not my preferred Kindle. Not good for something so expensive. The increased text sharpness seems to have come at the expense of thinner & lighter fonts. In my mind readability is more important than a long feature list. And Amazon could greatly improve Kindle readability by having it's software developers concentrate on providing improved font customization (size & type).


----------



## CAR

sseverus said:


> Got my Voyage on the 21st. Returned it on the 24th. Although there were many things I liked about the Voyage I found that the contrast (blackness) was inferior to my other Kindles. Perhaps I just got a substandard screen, I don't know. But when I put my Kindles side by side the Voyage was not my preferred Kindle. Not good for something so expensive. The increased text sharpness seems to have come at the expense of thinner & lighter fonts. In my mind readability is more important than a long feature list. And Amazon could greatly improve Kindle readability by having it's software developers concentrate on providing improved font customization (size & type).


I also returned my Voyage but not for this reason. The text on the Voyage was "slightly" darker and somewhat sharper then on our two Paperwhites.


----------



## geko29

geko29 said:


> My screen is gorgeous, and I'm in love again, in a way I haven't been since my original Kindle showed up more than 6 years ago. However, mine appears to be buggy. The interface crashed once (repeatedly said "application has stopped" or something like that, with only an OK button, which then reappeared upon pushing OK or trying to do anything else), and twice has simply locked up. In all cases it's required a hard restart (hold power button for 15 seconds). In the initial instance, holding it for 5 seconds brought up a cancel/restart/screen off menu, but selecting any option did nothing. I'm halfway through the book I started last night, so I'll keep an eye out to see if it's a media issue or a device issue, but this is definitely the most trouble I've had with a new kindle, out of 5 e-readers and 3 tablets.
> 
> I'll probably return this one either way, however, that's both good and bad. If the problems I'm having are book-related or a software-update away from being fixed, I'm actually thinking this is my long-term one, and I might want to swap out the wifi/SO for a 3G/no SO. If it's bad it's just bad. But if it's a sample defect, return to option 1. The experience is just so good that going straight wifi might be a false economy in the long term. We'll see how it shakes out.
> 
> Edit: HA! Literally 30 seconds after completing this post, it locked up again. This time the "restart" option did respond after the 5-second press of the power button. Unfortunately it just resulted in going permanently to a blank white (lit) screen. Back to the 15-second hold and a full restart...deleted and re-downloaded the book to find out if that's the problem.


My lockups continue, at the rate of 5-8 hard resets per day. So this morning I requested a return for refund...but not all is lost! The reason I requested a refund instead of replacement is because I ordered a 3G/SO to replace it. Lockups aside, I love the hardware so much that I expect it to be my daily driver for years to come, and therefore want the extra flexibility of the 3G. So that's scheduled to arrive by Dec 1 at the latest. The good news is, I have until November 24th to return the defective one. So there won't be too much of a gap.


----------



## drew0020

I really don't understand how Amazon signs off on such a shoddy product. I mean the final design must be showed off to Jeff Bezos. I don't see such an intelligent man signing off on something that looks so below average.  I'd never let my company ship such a substandard product. 

I'd gladly pay up to $500 for a Voyage that was 90% white. I don't even think I am that picky. Guess it's back to hardcover books for me. The pages are always the same color at least.


----------



## Chad Winters

drew0020 said:


> I really don't understand how Amazon signs off on such a shoddy product. I mean the final design must be showed off to Jeff Bezos. I don't see such an intelligent man signing off on something that looks so below average. I'd never let my company ship such a substandard product.
> 
> I'd gladly pay up to $500 for a Voyage that was 90% white. I don't even think I am that picky. Guess it's back to hardcover books for me. The pages are always the same color at least.


I guess it must say something about my intelligence that I love such a shoddy, substandard product....


----------



## drew0020

Chad Winters said:


> I guess it must say something about my intelligence that I love such a shoddy, substandard product....


i wasn't questioning anyone's intelligence on this board but rather Amazon as a company. The reviews even on their website are all over the board. Rare for a homegrown product. Between the iffy screen quality and the quirky operating system I stand by my comments. I don't want to make it personal for thse who can overlook these significant flaws (in my opinion of course). This is coming from a person who has owned every Kindle except the original.


----------



## CAR

drew0020 said:


> i wasn't questioning anyone's intelligence on this board but rather Amazon as a company. The reviews even on their website are all over the board. Rare for a homegrown product. Between the iffy screen quality and the quirky operating system I stand by my comments. I don't want to make it personal for thse who can overlook these significant flaws (in my opinion of course). This is coming from a person who has owned every Kindle except the original.


I returned my Voyage because it may have had a faulty touchscreen, and it felt a little small for my hands. But do I think it was a "shoddy, substandard product"? The answer would be no absolutely not! As matter of fact I still may buy another one in a couple months.

E-ink readers are a very personal item. The young girl that sold me the Voyage at Best Buy was very nice and helpful, but she had no clue what a E-ink reader was, she kept calling it a tablet.  Also I am not sure what you mean by "quirky operating system" The Voyage has basically the same operating system as the Basic Kindle and the Paperwhite 2. The only comments I see about the operating system is lack of font and formatting options.

I think the Voyage design was solid. If history with the Paperwhite holds true, the first production run screen issues will improve. And who knows Amazon may come out with a official book style cover yet


----------



## Meka

Happy dance...my Voyage was waiting for me on the porch when I got home from work today. Compared to my PW1 the Voyage is sleeker, lighter, zippier,  screen is sharper and I can even read one font size smaller than on my PW1. I'm LOVING it!!!  

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## Toby

That's great, Meka! 
Carr, sorry for your defective V.


----------



## drew0020

CAR said:


> I returned my Voyage because it may have had a faulty touchscreen, and it felt a little small for my hands. But do I think it was a "shoddy, substandard product"? The answer would be no absolutely not! As matter of fact I still may buy another one in a couple months.
> 
> E-ink readers are a very personal item. The young girl that sold me the Voyage at Best Buy was very nice and helpful, but she had no clue what a E-ink reader was, she kept calling it a tablet.  Also I am not sure what you mean by "quirky operating system" The Voyage has basically the same operating system as the Basic Kindle and the Paperwhite 2. The only comments I see about the operating system is lack of font and formatting options.
> 
> I think the Voyage design was solid. If history with the Paperwhite holds true, the first production run screen issues will improve. And who knows Amazon may come out with a official book style cover yet


 I surprisingly liked the origami cover. I loved the old style amazon cover but you should give the origami cover a try. I was against it but it exceeded my expectations.


----------



## dowisetrepla

drew0020 said:


> I surprisingly liked the origami cover. I loved the old style amazon cover but you should give the origami cover a try. I was against it but it exceeded my expectations.


Same here, I didn't think I would like it but I ordered it anyway just to try it out & now I absolutely love it. I love how compact it is & that when you flip the cover back it sticks to the back of the case rather than just swinging there like the old cover.


----------



## WilliamM

Ill probably be sending mine back and keeping my Kindle keyboard if only because of the overall size of the unit.I dont have large hands but found it too small to hold comfortably. Other than that I did not experience any issues with the screen. I did find the the font to be thinner and although sharper not as dark as on my Kindle keyboard. Doesnt make sense but everyones eyes are different I guess.
I did like the auto brightness though. The pressure buttons were nice too


----------



## Leslie

I like the Origami cover, too. I like to read at the table with the Kindle propped up, so this is perfect for me.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

drew0020 said:


> i wasn't questioning anyone's intelligence on this board but rather Amazon as a company. The reviews even on their website are all over the board. Rare for a homegrown product. Between the iffy screen quality and the quirky operating system I stand by my comments. I don't want to make it personal for thse who can overlook these significant flaws (in my opinion of course). This is coming from a person who has owned every Kindle except the original.


Unfortunately, your post very much implied that the rest of us must be idiots for liking the thing, sorry. Perhaps you didn't mean it that way, but it's notoriously difficult to read tone in the written word.  Even this post, to me, feels like you're saying that those of us who do like it are 'overlooking significant flaws'. But I disagree completely: I don't feel there _are_ any significant flaws, so I'm not overlooking anything. (Or maybe I really am oblivious: if that's the case, I'm happily so.  )

Amazon reviews are generally 'all over the board' -- in the case of the Voyage (at this time) there are 74 5-star reviews, 23 4-star reviews and 18, 19, and 15 3-, 2-, and 1- star ratings respectively. That's pretty positive and about on par with previous kindles. I wouldn't expect _everybody_ to like it -- that's unrealistic.

I don't find the screen quality 'iffy' at all. It's clear and sharp; an improvement over my PW2013 by a small amount, but the lighting is much better -- very even across the whole page. Nearly perfect. And the operating system is, as far as I've been able to discern, essentially the same as the PW except for added features like the automatic light adjustment and the page turn 'buttons'. Nothing quirky to me.

From my perspective, it's absolutely NOT a shoddy, substandard product. The screen is beautiful. It works as designed and feels sturdy. It's the best kindle yet, in my opinion. That said, I'm still working out the best way to hold it and trying to decide whether I need a cover. And still evaluating the automatic lighting adjustment. At some point, I may decide that feature really doesn't work for me. 

The BIGGEST non-positive is the price. I've decided it's worth it to me and I'm keeping mine -- it's a bit of a splurge I recognize that I am fortunate that I can elect to spend some 'discretionary' funds this way -- but I totally understand the folks who've decided that, while an improvement over the paperwhite, it's not THAT big of an improvement and maybe not worth that much more money. $200 is a significant amount and higher than the last few kindle iterations have led us to expect.



drew0020 said:


> I surprisingly liked the origami cover. I loved the old style amazon cover but you should give the origami cover a try. I was against it but it exceeded my expectations.


You know, I wanted to like it.  I do like it on my 7"Fire, but I am unlikely to need to prop up my kindle -- I generally hold it to read. And I have a clever, compact stand for when I do want to prop it on a table while I'm eating or something. But, mostly, I really _really_ don't like the top hinge. No complaint about the quality or weight, and it does work as designed, it's just that I want a cover to open like a book. And, unless I'm taking notes in an old steno notebook, that's not how a book opens in my world. 

I've tried to work out why it seems so wrong to me and all I can come up with is that, for a device that's advertised as being as close to a book page as they can make it, it seems an odd choice to then design a cover that makes it very much NOT book-like. I'll definitely be sharing my thoughts with Amazon, which I urge everyone to do -- about the device or the cover or whatever. Reviews are one thing, but if you want to make sure they hear you, send to [email protected]


----------



## drew0020

Ann in Arlington said:


> Unfortunately, your post very much implied that the rest of us must be idiots for liking the thing, sorry. Perhaps you didn't mean it that way, but it's notoriously difficult to read tone in the written word.  Even this post, to me, feels like you're saying that those of us who do like it are 'overlooking significant flaws'. But I disagree completely: I don't feel there _are_ any significant flaws, so I'm not overlooking anything. (Or maybe I really am oblivious: if that's the case, I'm happily so.  )
> 
> Amazon reviews are generally 'all over the board' -- in the case of the Voyage (at this time) there are 74 5-star reviews, 23 4-star reviews and 18, 19, and 15 3-, 2-, and 1- star ratings respectively. That's pretty positive and about on par with previous kindles. I wouldn't expect _everybody_ to like it -- that's unrealistic.
> 
> I don't find the screen quality 'iffy' at all. It's clear and sharp; an improvement over my PW2013 by a small amount, but the lighting is much better -- very even across the whole page. Nearly perfect. And the operating system is, as far as I've been able to discern, essentially the same as the PW except for added features like the automatic light adjustment and the page turn 'buttons'. Nothing quirky to me.
> 
> From my perspective, it's absolutely NOT a shoddy, substandard product. The screen is beautiful. It works as designed and feels sturdy. It's the best kindle yet, in my opinion. That said, I'm still working out the best way to hold it and trying to decide whether I need a cover. And still evaluating the automatic lighting adjustment. At some point, I may decide that feature really doesn't work for me.
> 
> The BIGGEST non-positive is the price. I've decided it's worth it to me and I'm keeping mine -- it's a bit of a splurge I recognize that I am fortunate that I can elect to spend some 'discretionary' funds this way -- but I totally understand the folks who've decided that, while an improvement over the paperwhite, it's not THAT big of an improvement and maybe not worth that much more money. $200 is a significant amount and higher than the last few kindle iterations have led us to expect.


I apologize for the tone of my post. I was thinking more of it like I was the owner of the company, but I should have been more careful because an internet post can be interpreted in many different ways. I love e-readers and am very passionate about them. I remember the good old days when e-ink looked just like paper, the screens were uniform, and there was never a worry when I opened the package of will I get a good screen or not.

The implementation of the backlight (in my opinion) has seemed to create more quality control problems including shadowing, color variation, and pinholes. Each one of these defects impacts end users in different ways and some people are bothered by them while others are not.

I felt like Amazon improved the PW2 significantly from the PW1, but now with the Voyage the screens are all over the place (from the reports on here and from Amazon.com reviews). I have seen a few Kindle Voyages and all had a significant degree of hue variation from top to bottom. I don't even have a problem with the price and was hopeful that this would allow Amazon to have implemented much better technology and QA.

I love the slim physical design, the page turn buttons, and the increased resolution, but in the end the Voyage is really only about one thing the screen. If there is unit to unit screen uniformity variations then that becomes a problem to myself and many others. I understand nothing is perfect and there will be some issues, but they should be minor. Unfortunately the Voyages I have seen were not minor at all and were very bothersome to me in all but the brightest day light situations.



> You know, I wanted to like it.  I do like it on my 7"Fire, but I am unlikely to need to prop up my kindle -- I generally hold it to read. And I have a clever, compact stand for when I do want to prop it on a table while I'm eating or something. But, mostly, I really _really_ don't like the top hinge. No complaint about the quality or weight, and it does work as designed, it's just that I want a cover to open like a book. And, unless I'm taking notes in an old steno notebook, that's not how a book opens in my world.
> 
> I've tried to work out why it seems so wrong to me and all I can come up with is that, for a device that's advertised as being as close to a book page as they can make it, it seems an odd choice to then design a cover that makes it very much NOT book-like. I'll definitely be sharing my thoughts with Amazon, which I urge everyone to do -- about the device or the cover or whatever. Reviews are one thing, but if you want to make sure they hear you, send to [email protected]


I don't love the origami cover, but I was more impressed with it than I thought I would be. I also prefer the book opening style that you are referencing similar to the PW1 and 2 Amazon cover. I wish Amazon created both so people would have a choice.


----------



## CAR

Also one more note about the Voyage design.  I highly doubt we will see any Kindles made smaller then the Voyage.  It is my opinion that the bezel on the Voyage may have pushed the limits as it is.  I know it felt a little small to me.


----------



## JosieGirl71

CAR said:


> Also one more note about the Voyage design. I highly doubt we will see Kindle smaller then the Voyage. It is my opinion that the bezel on the Voyage may have pushed the limits as it is. I know it felt a little small too me.


The size is the only thing that makes me want to send mine back and wait to see what Amazon does next.


----------



## Meemo

drew0020 said:


> The implementation of the backlight (in my opinion) has seemed to create more quality control problems including shadowing, color variation, and pinholes. Each one of these defects impacts end users in different ways and some people are bothered by them while others are not.


I always feel compelled to correct this - the Paperwhite and Voyage (and the Nook Glo and the Kobo lit devices) are *not* backlit. They're lit from the front.


----------



## drew0020

Meemo said:


> I always feel compelled to correct this - the Paperwhite and Voyage (and the Nook Glo and the Kobo lit devices) are *not* backlit. They're lit from the front.


You are correct. I apologize for my error


----------



## northofdivision

CAR said:


> E-ink readers are a very personal item.


Excellent point, Car. I think it's the most important takeaway from this thread so far. I think it's important for us to embrace those who don't like it or have significant problems with it. I mean, it's a thread that says "first impressions" not "let's refute any negative thing said about the new kindle". And for drew, maybe an "I feel like it's a shoddy..." and that would be that. I know from past experience I thought the Paperwhite 1 was absolutely awful and reserve that "shoddy" comment to it from my perspective. There was a thread called Defective Paperwhites and instead of it being an open space to discuss concerns, people got on that thread and felt the need to refute anything bad about the Paperwhite. I think everyone is in agreement with Car's statement. I think everyone on this site, almost ubiquitously, loves what Amazon is doing in the E-reading department and genuinely is invested in the products so why not embrace the negative with the great too? I can't wait to get my hands on a Voyage to jump into this conversation properly and appreciate all the great comments assisting those of us who don't have our hands on it yet.

Origami cover. If you all had a chance to have the previous version amazon case on your Voyage, would you still go with this Origami thing?


----------



## katy32

it's here and it is amazing.  I'm upgrading from the original paperwhite and I can't believe how much of a difference there is


----------



## derek alvah

> Origami cover. If you all had a chance to have the previous version amazon case on your Voyage, would you still go with this Origami thing?


I do not like the origami cover at all. I would go for the previous style Amazon cover without a second thought. I need a book style cover to read comfortably.


----------



## DawnB

I just got my Voyage today. I really love the screen, the lighting & that size. Now I just have to wait for my AO3 Case.

I wish that ever time I add a book I didn't buy on Amazon to a collection the "Not synced to cloud" message would NOT pop up. (Yes I sent in my feedback)

Was wavering on upgrading from my PW2, but I'm really glad I did. (Now I just have to stop looking at the bottom for the power button lol)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

northofdivision said:


> Excellent point, Car. I think it's the most important takeaway from this thread so far. I think it's important for us to embrace those who don't like it or have significant problems with it. I mean, it's a thread that says "first impressions" not "let's refute any negative thing said about the new kindle". And for drew, maybe an "I feel like it's a shoddy..." and that would be that. I know from past experience I thought the Paperwhite 1 was absolutely awful and reserve that "shoddy" comment to it from my perspective. There was a thread called Defective Paperwhites and instead of it being an open space to discuss concerns, people got on that thread and felt the need to refute anything bad about the Paperwhite. I think everyone is in agreement with Car's statement. I think everyone on this site, almost ubiquitously, loves what Amazon is doing in the E-reading department and genuinely is invested in the products so why not embrace the negative with the great too? I can't wait to get my hands on a Voyage to jump into this conversation properly and appreciate all the great comments assisting those of us who don't have our hands on it yet.
> 
> Origami cover. If you all had a chance to have the previous version amazon case on your Voyage, would you still go with this Origami thing?


OK, timeout....

Because of this comment in the above quote:

_it's a thread that says "first impressions" not "let's refute any negative thing said about the new kindle,_

I've just reread all 280 posts in this thread. I have seen post after post where people have said things that they did not like about the new Kindle, including the following:

_"Mine had a 2-tone screen with it being darker yellow_" (Jaspertyler)
_"In my normal reading light it is blueish at the bottom and beigish at the top."_ (Night Reader)
_"I noticed the uneven color on the screen of my Voyage"_ (KimberlyinMN)
_"I do have a slight more yellow at the top of the screen."_ (Crisandra)
_"Very slight orange coloration at the top."_ (ezzkmo)
_"If I look at it long enough, I can see the same screen discolorations WilliamG is talking about."_ (lindnet)
_"Top half yellow, bottom half blue." _(Drew020)

As well as issues with software such as spontaneous reboots, problems with the "buttons," problems with the software design.

I have not seen "let's refute any negative thing said about the new Kindle." I see comments like this:

_"If you're not happy with yours returning is definitely the right choice for you."_ (The Hooded Claw)
_"It doesn't matter what we think. Does it work for you?"_ (Ann in Arlington)
_"I have no doubt some people are truly having problems with front lit screens in general."_ (CAR)
_"Someone's first impressions are their own. They don't have to be the same as someone else's."_ (Betsy the Quilter)
_"If you get a V and the screen bothers you then you have a legitimate issue."_ (Kevinpars)
_"CAR, sorry for your defective V."_ (Toby)

What people have a problem with, and what always compells people to respond, is comments such as this:

_"They're all that way (white at the bottom and orange/pink/green/whatever at the top."_ (WilliamG)
and
_"Others here simply don't see the issue even when presented with it. I don't blame them. Some people are simply not as picky."_ (WilliamG)
_"I don't want to make it personal for those who can overlook those significant flaws."_ (drew020)
_"a substandard product"_ and _"a shoddy product."_ (drew020)

I've seen negativism posed towards people who don't have issues in their first impressions ("can overlook thse signficant flaws," "not as visually picky" and "others simply don't see this issue." I have not seen negativism or defensiveness towards people who posed issues that they had with their own device, only responses about their own personal experience when sweeping generalizations are made.

Making universal statements about a device is problematic in a thread where people have said as part of their own first impressions, while acknowledging that others have had problems:
_"My Voyage is perfect. No variation in color at all."_ (bordercollielady)
_"To me the screen is an almost startling pure white and crystal clear." _(ellenoc)
_"Mine definitely has no pink or green, with very even lighting."_ (DianeGS)
_"I don't have any of the screen discoloration problems, thank goodness."_ (VickiG)

*Bottom line:* let's keep this thread confined to "first impressions" which are by definition an individual response. To generalize, based on the statements in this thread, that all Voyages are flawed is just as incorrect as if someone in this thread would say that they are all flawless. _Which no one in this thread has said._ Quite the opposite. In other words, let's drop the hyperbole.

(Took me a long time to type this--there may be responses to the thread I haven't addressed. Will read interim responses and edit post accordingly.)

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

katy32 said:


> it's here and it is amazing. I'm upgrading from the original paperwhite and I can't believe how much of a difference there is


Yay katy! How are the page turns and auto-adjusting lighting working for you?



derek alvah said:


> I do not like the origami cover at all. I would go for the previous style Amazon cover without a second thought. I need a book style cover to read comfortably.


There's a thread in accessories where folks are discussing some of the third party options -- most, though, won't be available for another week or so. Many of us are waiting for more accurate pictures and/or some reviews. 



DawnB said:


> I just got my Voyage today. I really love the screen, the lighting & that size. Now I just have to wait for my AO3 Case.


Are you getting that from Amazon, or somewhere else? Do you have a link? 



> I wish that ever time I add a book I didn't buy on Amazon to a collection the "Not synced to cloud" message would NOT pop up. (Yes I sent in my feedback)


Are these books you side loaded? You know you can use the Send to Kindle app on your computer to send them via Amazon -- then they're doubly backed up. Here's a link: http://smile.amazon.com/gp/sendtokindle/pc. Though, I agree, that message is annoying -- I see it if I move things in and out of collections while not in an area with a good wifi signal. It should be able to be turned off like many warning messages.



> Was wavering on upgrading from my PW2, but I'm really glad I did. (Now I just have to stop looking at the bottom for the power button lol)


That was an easy adjustment for me as it's in the same place as the Fires. Plus, I had an auto-on cover for my PW so I almost never used the button. 

(For those who want to provide feedback here's the email address: [email protected]


----------



## northofdivision

Thank you, Betsy and a well received response.  Although I disagree with your assessment as I read the thread differently (in how I feel those "universal statements" are the very comments that feel like passive aggressive returns to those who have negative things to say), you are spot on with the rest of your assessment and I appreciate you taking the time to voice it through. Really great points for all of us to keep in mind and to respect the space. Thanks.

Really stuck on pulling the trigger on this origami cover. The positives seem really great but i'm stuck on wanting a traditional  look. Original amazon cases are made so well so i'm gonna have to get a hands on at Best Buy hopefully.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

northofdivision said:


> Really stuck on pulling the trigger on this origami cover. The positives seem really great but i'm stuck on wanting a traditional look. Original amazon cases are made so well so i'm gonna have to get a hands on at Best Buy hopefully.


My local best buy did have them -- though only in black and only in plastic. It was enough for me to try one out on my Voyage and decide I wasn't happy enough with it to spend the money they were asking. $10 -- maybe, $45 to $60 -- no way!


----------



## PatrickNSF

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Making universal statements about a device is problematic in a thread where people have said as part of their own first impressions, while acknowledging that others have had problems:
> _"My Voyage is perfect. No variation in color at all."_ (bordercollielady)
> _"To me the screen is an almost startling pure white and crystal clear." _(ellenoc)
> _"Mine definitely has no pink or green, with very even lighting."_ (DianeGS)
> _"I don't have any of the screen discoloration problems, thank goodness."_ (VickiG)


Has anyone with one of the "perfect" screens posted a photo of their screen? What I'm finding after a few days of research on this and various other sites is that all of photos of screens that I've come across have the lighting gradient issue to some extent. Even if you look at some of the online video reviews you can see the issue by taking a screen shot, though I haven't seen a reviewer point it out.

I would find it helpful to see a photo of "perfect" screen so that I know whether to play the "return game" with Amazon until receiving a satisfactory screen, or whether to wait it out a few months or until v2. Until then, I'm playing it safe and assuming that they all have this issue.


----------



## katy32

I had to adjust the page turns a bit to work better for me, but now that I'm getting used to them they are fantastic.  My 7 year old is happily reading away on his new paperwhite (which disappeared from my room the second my voyage arrived).  Overall I would say this is a total win for me.


----------



## northofdivision

Ann in Arlington said:


> My local best buy did have them -- though only in black and only in plastic. It was enough for me to try one out on my Voyage and decide I wasn't happy enough with it to spend the money they were asking. $10 -- maybe, $45 to $60 -- no way!


"45 to 60 no way!"....hahaha. indeed, Ann in Arlington. they sure do make great covers though. from the K2 on down, they always cost too much but I always feel they're excellent. Thanks for the best buy note. I'll go in and check a plastic one out. I use anker's black aluminum stand to prop it up (best 12 dollars you'll ever spend) and people at coffeehouses always ask about it. not sure if i want an origami cover to serve the purpose but it's a nice idea and some people on here seem to love it. classic "looks like a book or journal" covers have treated me well through the years.


----------



## Chad Winters

PatrickNSF said:


> Has anyone with one of the "perfect" screens posted a photo of their screen? What I'm finding after a few days of research on this and various other sites is that all of photos of screens that I've come across have the lighting gradient issue to some extent. Even if you look at some of the online video reviews you can see the issue by taking a screen shot, though I haven't seen a reviewer point it out.
> 
> I would find it helpful to see a photo of "perfect" screen so that I know whether to play the "return game" with Amazon until receiving a satisfactory screen, or whether to wait it out a few months or until v2. Until then, I'm playing it safe and assuming that they all have this issue.


My guess is it would be very difficult to tell on a photo what is the Kindle and what is visual artifact from the photo. I know photogs get into big discussions on color accuracy of this camera vs that camera, then there is uneven environment lighting, etc.


----------



## runtmms

I just got off the phone with Kindle CS... 

I'm coming from a Kindle Keyboard. The Voyage seems tiny. Even with the light off the contrast is much greater with the Voyage. I like the side 'buttons' on the Voyage, but they are really only convenient when holding it a certain way. I find myself using a screen tap more often than the buttons - but I do use both. I love the flush front. 

The lighting is very even. I'm pleased with the auto brightness. I never notice it changing and it looks good in all lighting. I'm still making manual tweaks, but that's really just me playing. In general things with auto bright are brighter than I want so this has been a pleasant surprise.

Light color... Before I got mine, I had seen the reports of the yellow top/ blue bottom. That was on my mind when I turned it on for the first time, and sure enough the top is more yellow than the bottom. If I look at the top corner, then the bottom corner there is a color difference. As far as reading on the page mine has a gentle gradient change in the color. That being said, the overall effect is a very neutral page color which I like a lot. My brother has a paperwhite which has always looked very blue to me. My KK is very gray. The Voyage is much closer to the look of actual paper.

I called CS to see what they had to say, and according to the representative I spoke to a slight color gradient from top to bottom is normal. It should not be distracting. I've decided I want to read on mine for a week before deciding if I want them to send me a replacement.  

Odd thoughts... 

It seems like the color difference improves the longer the device is on. That's true even if I'm not reading it. It's been on while I'm writing this post and in checking it periodically it seems more even in color as time passes. 

There's a picture early in the thread of the boot of screen looking very pixelated. My boot up screen looks exactly the same. But the screen saver pages (not SO) look amazing. I think they are using the same low resolution boot image they've always used and that poor image quality has to do with the upscaling of the image. (This is just my wild guess.)

Some people have complained that the bottom of the touch screen is not sensitive so they have trouble getting to the reading navigation display. I think this is because it wants a swipe from the bottom. A tap won't access mine, but a swipe always does - just start in the middle of the bezel and swipe up. This is confirmed in the user guide loc 127.

My guess is I'll end up keeping and loving it.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

PatrickNSF said:


> Has anyone with one of the "perfect" screens posted a photo of their screen? What I'm finding after a few days of research on this and various other sites is that all of photos of screens that I've come across have the lighting gradient issue to some extent.


As other people have said, just about any camera (other than film, and then you'd have to look at the software that scanned the film into the computer) does some processing of the image and that can affect things. It'd also be nearly impossible NOT to have a gradient on a photo, based on what part of the screen is closer to the camera, where the room light is coming from, etc. So then I thought of the most uniform photo-maker I can think of - a flatbed scanner. Although it still does some processing of an image (it must - there's no way to get from a bunch of 0's and 1's to an image without processing), at least the light is uniform. So I scanned my Voyage (which I'm extremely happy with). First is the light set to it's lowest, and then set to 17. You might wonder why they look so similar. Well, as I said, any computer does some processing and most scanners want a certain brightness to the overall image.

EDITED TO REMOVE IMAGES - see my post below.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

My apologies - I didn't realize that the scanner turned the image into B&W because it didn't sense much color and thought it was scanning a B&W page. Here is one with color. The light is at 17.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good idea with the scanner, Cathy. I think that looks quite fine and is nearly on par with what I see on mine in real life.


----------



## CAR

Eltanin Publishing said:


> My apologies - I didn't realize that the scanner turned the image into B&W because it didn't sense much color and thought it was scanning a B&W page. Here is one with color. The light is at 17.


That blue case looks interesting. Which one is that ?

Sent from my KFAPWI using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

CAR said:


> That blue case looks interesting. Which one is that ?


It's this one, but blue (for some reason, link maker only finds the black one).


I'm liking it more and more. It's darker than the image shows, but the rubbery plastic back feels really neat, and since it's top-flip, I can choose to let the cover dangle and hold it by the plastic back, rather than have the fabric cover folded totally back. Easy to remove the cover. Front is like very dark denim. Only downside is it doesn't do auto-wake. I thought I'd want a more book-like side hinge, but the symmetry of a top flap is nice - feels the same whether I'm holding it by the right or left hand.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

PatrickNSF said:


> Has anyone with one of the "perfect" screens posted a photo of their screen? What I'm finding after a few days of research on this and various other sites is that all of photos of screens that I've come across have the lighting gradient issue to some extent. Even if you look at some of the online video reviews you can see the issue by taking a screen shot, though I haven't seen a reviewer point it out.
> 
> I would find it helpful to see a photo of "perfect" screen so that I know whether to play the "return game" with Amazon until receiving a satisfactory screen, or whether to wait it out a few months or until v2. Until then, I'm playing it safe and assuming that they all have this issue.


I'll try. Both are at brightness 22.










_Edited to shrink image to accommodate those using mobile devices or older monitors. Thanks for understanding. --Betsy_


----------



## PatrickNSF

Eltanin Publishing said:


> My apologies - I didn't realize that the scanner turned the image into B&W because it didn't sense much color and thought it was scanning a B&W page. Here is one with color. The light is at 17.


Thanks so much for taking the time to scan and post. It's a great help


----------



## PatrickNSF

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> I'll try. Both are at brightness 22.


Thanks so much for posting the photo, Liz. Yours shows what I'm seeing here, as well as on other forums.









I'm satisfied that they all have this issue and I just need to decide whether it's a deal killer or not for me. I generally like most things about the Voyage over my Paperwhite v1 (other than the standard case). At this point I'm just deciding whether we upgrade to Paperwhite v2's or Voyages. The Paperwhite v1 already has a new home identified 

Thanks again!


----------



## drew0020

PatrickNSF said:


> Thanks so much for posting the photo, Liz. Yours shows what I'm seeing here, as well as on other forums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm satisfied that they all have this issue and I just need to decide whether it's a deal killer or not for me. I generally like most things about the Voyage over my Paperwhite v1 (other than the standard case). At this point I'm just deciding whether we upgrade to Paperwhite v2's or Voyages. The Paperwhite v1 already has a new home identified
> 
> Thanks again!


i agree. I would not be satisfied with that screen at all. I guess I am picky?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Curious as to your assessment, Drew, of EP's screen scan:



Eltanin Publishing said:


> My apologies - I didn't realize that the scanner turned the image into B&W because it didn't sense much color and thought it was scanning a B&W page. Here is one with color. The light is at 17.


Betsy


----------



## PatrickNSF

I'm not Drew, but I also tried a scan after seeing that post. My scanner masks the color gradation. I think it may have something to do with the light of the scanner overwhelming the Kindle screen. I believe it's similar to how you won't notice the gradation in full sunlight, but that's a guess.


----------



## northofdivision

Mom 133d (AKA Liz)...thanks much for posting those two side by side... the one on the right looks pretty darn good to me (about what I see on my pw2) and the one on the left looks really splotchy (what the paperwhite 1 was with my eyes which seems like a lot of aqua shades)...Good to see. As for the EPs photo with the sticky notes on the bottom, that looks like most kindles in the light: clear, crisp and clean. can you post that same pic in the dark, ep? 

For all of you first impression folk who are moving from pw2 to voyage, any differences you're seeing? i rather like the sepia type tone the pw2 seems to have when on a low setting (around 8-12) in the dark.


----------



## CAR

First some pictures I have taken in the past:

1: Kindle Paperwhite 1



2: Kindle Keyboard



3: Another Kindle



All these screens I think look pretty good. Including the Paperwhite 1. But is the Paperwhite 1 picture accurate to what the eye would see in most conditions? Mostly likely not. And the same goes for both mom133 and Eltanin Publishing's pictures. They both are great, but they are from the cameras and scanners point of view. I would recommend for anyone thinking about getting a Voyage or Paperwhite or Basic Kindle, that they do not go by the pictures you see online. Go to a store or try one out in person to see if it will work for you. And if you would be happy with the personal E-reader that you have in your own hands, and looking at with your own eyes.


----------



## Susan J

runtmms said:


> Some people have complained that the bottom of the touch screen is not sensitive so they have trouble getting to the reading navigation display. I think this is because it wants a swipe from the bottom. A tap won't access mine, but a swipe always does - just start in the middle of the bezel and swipe up. This is confirmed in the user guide loc 127.


Thank you for posting this information. I'm one of those people who tend to skip reading the user guides when upgrading. I was annoyed at not having the reading progress bar respond quickly to my taps. It does work nicely with swiping.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

northofdivision said:


> As for the EPs photo with the sticky notes on the bottom, that looks like most kindles in the light: clear, crisp and clean. can you post that same pic in the dark, ep?


Um, no. It's a flat bed scanner. It uses the scanner light to make the image. As for taking a photo with a camera in the dark, I refuse. In order to NOT get a gradient, you'd have to make sure the camera lens and the kindle screen are parallel, with the camera directly over the kindle, and perfectly centered up/down left/right. With most of the ways people are taking a photo of their kindles (at an angle with the top of the kindle farther from the camera than the bottom of the kindle, maybe with a room lamp off to one side, etc.) even a sheet of white paper will show a gradient.


----------



## FearIndex

Unfortunately scanner isn't going to be the solution either. While ingenious in its own way, and I applaud Eltain Publishing for giving it a go, it will light up the light guide from the front, so that the powerful light will reflect back from the screen. This will definitely be more powerful than any light difference the Voyage LEDs could generate while travelling over the light guide and it will even things out.

I think Amazon saying to us some gradient is normal, as someone got from CS, is probably as realistic as their eventual photographic update on Paperwhite 1 unevenness. It is also the logical conclusion - the LEDs are at the bottom only, so some fade is expected to happen over that space. It seems certain level of unevenness is normal with the technology. PW1 has the "stage lights" and splotches (which PW2 reduced), Voyage has the gradient - and both at least seem to have higher than non-lit e-ink variance in their screen quality. Now, what the real variance is between great units and bad units, that is much harder to ascertain and of course very interesting to anyone who is picky about these things and interested in knowing how long to play the replacement game.

I dedicated a long thread onto So, you didn't like Paperwhite... (see my signature) I wonder come mid-November if Voyage requires similar treatment.  I doubt it, since the near-perfect answer is already in Kindle (7th Generation). But I am interested in seeing if Voyage is good enough for me, since PW2 after one replacement is good enough, even though I know it is not really perfect - it is good enough.

I guess, for some of us, the frontlit e-reader game has become a game of good enough. I guess a little sad in its own way.


----------



## FearIndex

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Um, no. It's a flat bed scanner. It uses the scanner light to make the image. As for taking a photo with a camera in the dark, I refuse. In order to NOT get a gradient, you'd have to make sure the camera lens and the kindle screen are parallel, with the camera directly over the kindle, and perfectly centered up/down left/right. With most of the ways people are taking a photo of their kindles (at an angle with the top of the kindle farther from the camera than the bottom of the kindle, maybe with a room lamp off to one side, etc.) even a sheet of white paper will show a gradient.


Solution suggestion: Take photos from many different angles and in a few different locations? Maybe even with your cellphone and then with a real camera, if possible? The wealth of that photographic evidence should give a realistic idea of how it looks. If you can see certain pattern in most of the images, that is proably real - if it only shows under some circumstance, then it is probably just the camera.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

FearIndex said:


> Solution suggestion: Take photos from many different angles and in a few different locations? Maybe even with your cellphone and then with a real camera, if possible? The wealth of that photographic evidence should give a realistic idea of how it looks. If you can see certain pattern in most of the images, that is proably real - if it only shows under some circumstance, then it is probably just the camera.


No, it's pointless. Certain people believe that all Voyages have color gradients, and they _want _to believe that, and no photo will convince them otherwise - they will come up with some reason why the photo is not to be trusted. I'm not playing that game, and wasting my time, to change the minds of a few people. BTW, my PW1 did have green and pink color blobs (though not so bad to make me return it), so I do believe SOME devices have annoying color. But not ALL.


----------



## CAR

FearIndex said:


> I guess, for some of us, the frontlit e-reader game has become a game of good enough. I guess a little sad in its own way.


Yes, but is it because Frontlit screens are not photogenic? I am not saying all Kindle screens are perfect by no means. But the pictures do not really prove anything.


----------



## larryb52

or put another way beauty is in the eye of beholder


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

FearIndex said:


> ... the near-perfect answer is already in Kindle (7th Generation).


IMO you really have to allow for individual circumstances and preferences. I often thought the basic Kindle would come close to perfect - except I live in a rural area and have no wifi and don't get anywhere that does have it very often. No 3G is a deal breaker for me. And except the one thing I liked so much about my PW1 I kept using it was the light (I pretty much dislike every aspect of the touch screens and would be much happier with the KK-type controller.) So I accept no Kindle is ever going to be perfect for me. Amazon isn't going to put the light in a non-touch Kindle. In fact from what they've just done to the basic, they're going the other way and all Kindles are going to have touch screens.

So you could say I'm accepting good enough, but what makes it only good enough for me is different from what makes it only good enough for the screen-sensitive people. I had no problem with the screen on my PW1, although the one on my Voyage is so superior it made my PW1 (which has now gone to a new home) look dated.


----------



## crebel

Now that I have used my KV for over a week, this is no longer a first impression, but I want to ask if anyone else has noticed an evening out of the overall light/color of your screen with continued use?  I think I have.  When I first posted I said my screen was clear with a slightly noticeable change in tone from top to bottom when looked at from an angle besides straight on.

I left the auto-sensing on for the light, self adjusted it to a slightly brighter setting than the sensor chose and haven't touched it again.  The screen is always even-toned now, from any angle, and it always looks like the same color page to me in whatever light I am in.  I know the sensor adjusts the lighting because I have looked numerous times.  If I am reading in a dark room, it is adjusted down, but the "page" looks exactly the same as when I am reading in bright light and the sensor has moved the lighting up.  I think it is working exactly as intended, it has "remembered" that I like my page a little brighter than the default settings and adjusts it to my preference.  

I also think whatever minor gradations may have been on my screen in the first few days have even out to a solid one-color page with use.  How that might happen "technically", I have no clue, but in my opinion it has.  So if you are on the fence about the lighting or the color of your screen, really use it for several days, adjust it to your light preference in one setting and then make sure the auto-light sensor stays on, you may be pleasantly surprised to find out you start opening to a page that looks exactly like the page of a paper book every time.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

I ended up replacing my first Best Buy Voyage with one from Amazon. The replacement has a much better screen but there's still a bit of the yellow tint at the top.  For ME, the yellow tint on the first Voyage caused the font color to change from black to a dark grey and it appeared slightly blurry to my eyes. I have pretty bad eyesight to begin with, although thanks to eye glasses or contacts, I've got 20/15. I want whatever I am reading to be "just right" because otherwise that is really all I see. My Best Buy unit was sent to the Kindle engineers to take a look at. I also included a one-page letter that explains why I consider the unit to not be up to par.

I don't mind the replacement as much. The color change is probably only something that I would notice on this unit. Now if I could just find a case I like. I didn't like the Belkin or Incipio cases. I have a no-name folio-style case right now. The Fintie book-style slim case is shipping on Monday. I have Fintie on my Samsung Note 10.1 and had it on my Dell Venue Pro 8 Windows tablet - that I recently sold. I like the Fintie brand.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

What I've noticed after a week -- so also, no longer a first impression -- is that I quite like the page turn buttons. I picked up my paperwhite earlier today and found myself pressing the side to turn the page. 

Once I find the perfect cover I'll be a thoroughly happy kindle camper.


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> What I've noticed after a week -- so also, no longer a first impression -- is that I quite like the page turn buttons. I picked up my paperwhite earlier today and found myself pressing the side to turn the page.
> 
> Once I find the perfect cover I'll be a thoroughly happy kindle camper.


This too. I have totally adjusted to the right place and touch for the page turn buttons. When I find the perfect cover, all will be right in my Kindle world!


----------



## Toby

I mentioned this earlier in the "Is this normal" thread, but no one responded, so I figured I'd post here as well. I have the night mode on & the auto light on, but when I put my Voyage on to read in bed in the dark, the light does not gradually go down. I checked the light setting. The Voyage came set to 9 in the dark, but I did change that to 10, but when I put it on, it's on 10 right away. I guess the light is not adjusting down in the dark, or am I missing something? It's just the night mode feature. The adjusting to light during the day may go up to 12, so that part is working.


----------



## CAR

Toby said:


> I mentioned this earlier in the "Is this normal" thread, but no one responded, so I figured I'd post here as well. I have the night mode on & the auto light on, but when I put my Voyage on to read in bed in the dark, the light does not gradually go down. I checked the light setting. The Voyage came set to 9 in the dark, but I did change that to 10, but when I put it on, it's on 10 right away. I guess the light is not adjusting down in the dark, or am I missing something? It's just the night mode feature. The adjusting to light during the day may go up to 12, so that part is working.


I am going to make a guess on this one because noticed the same thing while I had my Voyage. But at the time I did not know about this:
Customize the 'auto brightness'

You can toggle auto-brightness on and off via the top bar menu -- touch the lightbulb icon and check the box, or clear it. You can also set a specific light level. By default, the auto brightness will adjust from dimmest to brightest based on ambient light level in the room. The sensor is in the upper left corner of the front of the screen.

Some may feel like the dimmest is too dim in all cases or the brightest is too bright in all cases. To adjust what the device 'thinks of' as brightest and dimmest you can teach it what works for you.

With auto brightness on, go to your darkest room and set the level you regard as dimmest. Then hit the large - at the bottom to set your preferred minimum brightness. To set your auto max setting, you do the opposite: find the brightest place you will read and adjust it to the level you like and hit the + at the top to lock it.

Your kindle will now automatically adjust between those points; in an area where the ambient light is in between, it adjusts between those 2 levels.

Thanks to member larryb52 for this tip which he got from a Kindle Customer Service Tech.

So my theory is now, if you custom adjust the auto-brightness range too small. The night mode feature has no room to work and it wants to use those lower numbers. BTW mine came set to 2 in the dark, which was way to low for me.


----------



## FearIndex

ellenoc said:


> IMO you really have to allow for individual circumstances and preferences. I often thought the basic Kindle would come close to perfect - except I live in a rural area and have no wifi and don't get anywhere that does have it very often. No 3G is a deal breaker for me. And except the one thing I liked so much about my PW1 I kept using it was the light (I pretty much dislike every aspect of the touch screens and would be much happier with the KK-type controller.) So I accept no Kindle is ever going to be perfect for me. Amazon isn't going to put the light in a non-touch Kindle. In fact from what they've just done to the basic, they're going the other way and all Kindles are going to have touch screens.
> 
> So you could say I'm accepting good enough, but what makes it only good enough for me is different from what makes it only good enough for the screen-sensitive people. I had no problem with the screen on my PW1, although the one on my Voyage is so superior it made my PW1 (which has now gone to a new home) look dated.


Moved the response to the So you didn't like the Paperwhite/Voyage, now what? The solutions thread, so as to not bog down first impressions.


----------



## FearIndex

CAR said:


> Yes, but is it because Frontlit screens are not photogenic? I am not saying all Kindle screens are perfect by no means. But the pictures do not really prove anything.


Moved the response to the So you didn't like the Paperwhite/Voyage, now what? The solutions thread, so as to not bog down first impressions.


----------



## FearIndex

Eltanin Publishing said:


> No, it's pointless. Certain people believe that all Voyages have color gradients, and they _want _to believe that, and no photo will convince them otherwise - they will come up with some reason why the photo is not to be trusted. I'm not playing that game, and wasting my time, to change the minds of a few people. BTW, my PW1 did have green and pink color blobs (though not so bad to make me return it), so I do believe SOME devices have annoying color. But not ALL.


Moved the response to the So you didn't like the Paperwhite/Voyage, now what? The solutions thread, so as to not bog down first impressions.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CAR said:


> I am going to make a guess on this one because noticed the same thing while I had my Voyage. But at the time I did not know about this:
> Customize the 'auto brightness'
> 
> You can toggle auto-brightness on and off via the top bar menu -- touch the lightbulb icon and check the box, or clear it. You can also set a specific light level. By default, the auto brightness will adjust from dimmest to brightest based on ambient light level in the room. The sensor is in the upper left corner of the front of the screen.
> 
> Some may feel like the dimmest is too dim in all cases or the brightest is too bright in all cases. To adjust what the device 'thinks of' as brightest and dimmest you can teach it what works for you.
> 
> With auto brightness on, go to your darkest room and set the level you regard as dimmest. Then hit the large - at the bottom to set your preferred minimum brightness. To set your auto max setting, you do the opposite: find the brightest place you will read and adjust it to the level you like and hit the + at the top to lock it.
> 
> Your kindle will now automatically adjust between those points; in an area where the ambient light is in between, it adjusts between those 2 levels.
> 
> Thanks to member larryb52 for this tip which he got from a Kindle Customer Service Tech.
> 
> So my theory is now, if you custom adjust the auto-brightness range too small. The night mode feature has no room to work and it wants to use those lower numbers. BTW mine came set to 2 in the dark, which was way to low for me.


Thanks for finding this and re-posting, Car -- I'd seen your post late last night Toby but was, frankly, too tired to respond.  Was planning on pointing you to the above -- which is from a thread in Tips Tricks and Troubleshooting called something like Voyage Undocumented Tips. So far, it's the only one we have -- if anyone else has discovered something that's not in the user guide please do share!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, folks,

I'm going to ask, one more time, that the discussion of "all of them are this way" vs "some of them are this way" be suspended in this thread as it derails the thread every time. People's first impressions are their own. They will be different. What makes this thread useful to members contemplating a purchase is that a multiplicity of experiences are related. People who read them can make up their own minds based on what they read.

I find it difficult to extrapolate or generalize on screen quality based on the experiences of the 72 people who have posted in this thread. Some have declared their screen perfect, some have said theirs had a gradation, and some don't even have a Voyage but are asking questions or posting commentary, so the actual number of data points concerning the screen is fewer than that. It's useful anecdotal information, and invaluable when make a decision--which is why the thread will continue. It seems to me the only thing that can be said with any certainty is that "some" or perhaps "many" (by which I don't necessarily mean "most") screens have issues. It comes down to one's willingness to play the odds, and what one thinks those odds are.

I'll note that the Voyage currently has 208 reviews on Amazon and 109 of those are five stars--over 50 per cent. 24 are one star--less than 12 per cent. Those reviews are worth considering--and represent a much larger number of data points--I encourage people to read those, too.

Pictures can be useful as one factor in considerations. Let's all concede that and move on. To those who posted pictures, thank you. Those are additional data points to consider.

Let's stop the bickering, it gives me a headache.

Betsy
KB Mod


----------



## PatrickNSF

FearIndex said:


> I hope that makes sense as an explanation?  It is not meant to suggest people should be bothered by something they are not. Merely reflections on what it is like for those that are sensitive to it.


Your posts on this issue have been terrific and are much appreciated!


----------



## telracs

*passes headache medicine of her choice to Betsy*


----------



## Toby

Thanks Carr for responding.   I still love my Voyage.


----------



## FearIndex

I moved my latest replies over to the So you didn't like the Paperwhite/Voyage, now what? The solutions thread, so as to not bog down first impressions, nor to litter the forum with other new threads. I think it is an interesting discussion, the screen quality and how to measure it, but I understand this thread is not the place for it.


----------



## Linjeakel

So, my first impressions.

I guess the screen is the first thing we all look at. I’ve looked at it from every angle in every light, with the light off and on, set high and low, with and without my specs! I can’t see any problems - no uneven colouring or lighting at all, so I’m very pleased about that, given some of the reports. Placed next to my PW2 using the same light setting, the Voyage has a noticeably whiter background which is all to the good, though I was happy with the PW colour. I’ve hardly noticed that the bezel is flush - being black, there’s still a clear demarcation between bezel and actual screen. It seems to show finger marks more though, and there’s a slight reflection occasionally – inevitable I suppose when you have glass with a black background. I have yet to get to grips with how the autolight function works, but in the meantime it’s no bother to change it manually as before.

The text seems finer and crisper. I usually use (and have been perfectly happy with) the default Caecilia font on size 4. It’s bigger on the Voyage than the PW though, too big really, so I’ve knocked it down to 3, which although quite a bit smaller than I’m used to is clear enough. The font also seems slightly different, less round perhaps, but that may be just an impression because I can’t get the identical size to compare or because it’s finer. It is a tad disappointing that long after other devices have had many more font choices and even the ability to load one’s own, that Amazon chooses not to implement this – but it’s not a deal breaker for me.

It’s definitely much faster, especially downloading books – and it seemed to index them pretty much immediately, even when I deliberately downloaded a large number altogether. No more leaving it overnight to index as we had to in the early days! My collections synced automatically with no problem and once I’d remembered to tell it to show the collections I wanted in all views, I was good to go. There was also no problem connecting to my Wi-Fi. I’m very pleased to have 3g again too – I just had Wi-Fi on my PW2 and it was the first time I’d ever done that  - but have decided that, for me at least, it’s worth the extra splurge to get the 3g. No problems with the 3g signal.

I’ve never missed the page turn buttons and using a touch screen for so long I’m out of the habit of having to hit a precise spot to get the page to change, so I’ve carried on touching the screen as before. The only time they might be useful to me is when changing pages on the home screen etc., where you have to remember to swipe rather than tap - but I keep missing the exact spot on the bezel which gets frustrating! At least having both hopefully keeps everyone happy for a change.

The on/off button being on the back is slightly inconvenient at the moment, only because I have yet to get a suitable cover with the auto on/off feature. I’m using a spare PW2 case to carry it about which doesn’t work with this model so I have to keep remembering to put it to sleep manually when I finish reading – though I guess it wouldn’t hurt to leave it to go off by itself. Once I have the correct cover, I would hope I would rarely need to use it – and the cover may have a hole for it anyway.

I haven’t come across any significant difference between the PW2 and the Voyage as far as the software and settings etc. are concerned – I think it works pretty much as it did before.

In conclusion, I would say that my first impressions are very favourable and I’m happy I decided to upgrade. I’ll be glad to get a cover sorted though – I find I don’t like reading it naked.


----------



## northofdivision

Linjeakel said:


> I guess the screen is the first thing we all look at. I've looked at it from every angle in every light, with the light off and on, set high and low, with and without my specs! I can't see any problems - no uneven colouring or lighting at all, so I'm very pleased about that, given some of the reports. Placed next to my PW2 using the same light setting, the Voyage has a noticeably whiter background which is all to the good, though I was happy with the PW colour. I've hardly noticed that the bezel is flush - being black, there's still a clear demarcation between bezel and actual screen.


Good stuff, Linjeakel. You mention the Voyage being whiter than your Paperwhite. Would you say that your PW fell under the more greyish, more bluish or more yellowish (or some say sepia-ish) to your eyes?


----------



## Linjeakel

northofdivision said:


> Good stuff, Linjeakel. You mention the Voyage being whiter than your Paperwhite. Would you say that your PW fell under the more greyish, more bluish or more yellowish (or some say sepia-ish) to your eyes?


I've put the two side by side again and, with my Kindles at least, the PW2 is greyer. The lower the light, the less difference between the two, but on the highest setting, it's very obvious. Whether it's a difference in the screen or the strength of the light, I wouldn't like to say.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Ann in Arlington said:


> Once I find the perfect cover I'll be a thoroughly happy kindle camper.


The Fintie SmartShell cover that I received today is exactly what I was looking for. It has the auto-wake/sleep feature, magnetic closure, power button opening. It's thin and weighs virtually nothing.

http://www.amazon.com/Fintie-Kindle-Voyage-Premium-Leather/dp/B00NQNI2CQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415232415&sr=8-1&keywords=fintie+voyage


----------



## Ann in Arlington

KimberlyinMN said:


> The Fintie SmartShell cover that I received today is exactly what I was looking for. It has the auto-wake/sleep feature, magnetic closure, power button opening. It's thin and weighs virtually nothing.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fintie-Kindle-Voyage-Premium-Leather/dp/B00NQNI2CQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415232415&sr=8-1&keywords=fintie+voyage


Yes! Me Too! Mine came today as well -- though not promised until tomorrow or later. I got the purple and am very happy with it overall.


----------



## MsBea

Got my KV today and have had it for a couple of hours now.  So far I really like it. After all the screen issues others were having, I was  little nervous when I opened it and turned it on.  Luckily for me, I have none of the gradients - it is uniform all over, the light works as it should (dims and brightens) and the buttons work fine.  I'm really happy that I didn't have to play the lottery like I did with my PW2 - ended up with 4 before I got a really good one. Now all I have to do is get a cover.  

I'm looking at the finite cover.  Those of you that have received it, does it have a cut out in the back for the power button?
tjp


----------



## Ann in Arlington

MsBea said:


> Got my KV today and have had it for a couple of hours now. So far I really like it. After all the screen issues others were having, I was little nervous when I opened it and turned it on. Luckily for me, I have none of the gradients - it is uniform all over, the light works as it should (dims and brightens) and the buttons work fine. I'm really happy that I didn't have to play the lottery like I did with my PW2 - ended up with 4 before I got a really good one. Now all I have to do is get a cover.
> 
> I'm looking at the finite cover. Those of you that have received it, does it have a cut out in the back for the power button?
> tjp


Yes -- check it out on Amazon: 

If you look at the pictures available, there's one of the back that shows the cut out for the button. But, really, since the auto wake/sleep works, you'll not need to access the power button all that often.


----------



## MsBea

Thanks!  I ordered the purple one!


----------



## Candee15

I received my Voyage yesterday and am in love!!!  I had the original PW, and I consider this a major upgrade.  The lighting is wonderful.  Text is very crisp.  The page turn buttons are great.  So far I'm a happy reader


----------



## akpak

My KV (Allons-y!) arrived today, and I like it a lot. I do wish the PagePress sensors were actual buttons. I also wish there was a higher haptic setting than the current High. I do like that I can just rest my thumb on them full time.

I love that the light goes almost off entirely. Hopefully the battery life will be longer than on the PW. 

My screen seems completely even in tone. 

So far, it's better than the PW for sure.


----------



## FearIndex

I wish someone would come out with a Kindle Voyage cover that doesn't cover the front of the device and is otherwise similar to e.g. previous generation official Kindle book-like covers (or like the Kindle 7th Generation official cover). It seems pointless to cover especially a flush device with flaps and loose the flushness.

The one thing I personally like about all of the Amazon covers (and demanded on third-party covers I've tried as well), is the fact that they won't latch onto the device from front - only from the sides. That way when the cover is open, I get to see and touch the Kindle front as it is, without pieces of leather or straps covering the front of the device itself. Too bad Amazon doesn't offer a book-like cover for the Kindle Voyage by themselves, at least not yet.

Any suggestions to that effect are welcome. I will give the Amazon official origami cover a try first, though.


----------



## Vicki G.

KimberlyinMN said:


> The Fintie SmartShell cover that I received today is exactly what I was looking for. It has the auto-wake/sleep feature, magnetic closure, power button opening. It's thin and weighs virtually nothing.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fintie-Kindle-Voyage-Premium-Leather/dp/B00NQNI2CQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415232415&sr=8-1&keywords=fintie+voyage


I procrastinated long enough on the Fintie cover and now it is "sold by Fintie, fulfilled by Amazon" and has an in stock date of November 14. Oh well! Teach me to procrastinate, won't it?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FearIndex said:


> I wish someone would come out with a Kindle Voyage cover that doesn't cover the front of the device and is otherwise similar to e.g. previous generation official Kindle book-like covers (or like the Kindle 7th Generation official cover). It seems pointless to cover especially a flush device with flaps and loose the flushness.
> 
> The one thing I personally like about all of the Amazon covers (and demanded on third-party covers I've tried as well), is the fact that they won't latch onto the device from front - only from the sides. That way when the cover is open, I get to see and touch the Kindle front as it is, without pieces of leather or straps covering the front of the device itself. Too bad Amazon doesn't offer a book-like cover for the Kindle Voyage by themselves, at least not yet.
> 
> Any suggestions to that effect are welcome. I will give the Amazon official origami cover a try first, though.


There are a number of those . . . .check the relevant thread in Accessories. The Fintie is already shipping a 'smartshell' case and there are at least 3 other models that will be available in the next few days.



Vicki G. said:


> I procrastinated long enough on the Fintie cover and now it is "sold by Fintie, fulfilled by Amazon" and has an in stock date of November 14. Oh well! Teach me to procrastinate, won't it?


But now you can use Prime shipping!  I had to pay an extra $5 to ship it. It did come ahead of when it was promised, at least.


----------



## Vicki G.

Ann in Arlington said:


> But now you can use Prime shipping!  I had to pay an extra $5 to ship it. It did come ahead of when it was promised, at least.


Except I don't have Prime any more. Opted to go with Kindle Unlimited as my $10 monthly contribution to Uncle Jeff's IRA.


----------



## bethie

I received my KV Wednesday. I'm waiting to hear back from customer service to be sure, but I anticipate I will be sending this one back and trying out a replacement. I have the yellowish color gradient, and it's pretty noticeable. I have had both a PW1and PW2; neither of them had perfect screens by any means, but the small issues I noticed did not bother me or distract me in the least. This yellowish color distracts me. It reminds me of a piece of paper that had the top half dipped in slightly dirty water and then dried. 

Also, the PagePress is not reacting consistently, despite being at the highest setting. I've used it for two days to be sure it's not just me, but it is definitely the Voyage. 

Hopefully my next one will be a good one. If not, I'm happy with my PW2 and I'll wait a few more months for the bugs to be worked out on the KV.

**No replacements for defective units available until next month, according to the service reps I spoke to. I'm not interested in waiting another full four weeks.  I'll stick with my PW2.


----------



## Linjeakel

Linjeakel said:


> I've never missed the page turn buttons and using a touch screen for so long I'm out of the habit of having to hit a precise spot to get the page to change, so I've carried on touching the screen as before. The only time they might be useful to me is when changing pages on the home screen etc., where you have to remember to swipe rather than tap - but I keep missing the exact spot on the bezel which gets frustrating! At least having both hopefully keeps everyone happy for a change.


After using the Voyage for a few days I've ended up switching off the page turn buttons.

As I said before, I didn't really need them except possibly when scrolling the Home pages and I kept pressing them accidentally when reading - I've obvious developed the habit while using my PW of holding the bezel right where the buttons are on the new model. Turning down the sensitivity didn't really help as when I came to press them on purpose it would take me several goes to get it to work. I decided they're more trouble than they're worth for me.

When I finally get a proper case, I'll see how I end up holding it and may try again. I'm not unhappy about it though - I never cared about having them back in the first place.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yes -- check it out on Amazon:
> 
> If you look at the pictures available, there's one of the back that shows the cut out for the button. But, really, since the auto wake/sleep works, you'll not need to access the power button all that often.


I wish I liked the colors on the Fintie. I mean, I like the colors well enough but I don't see one I want for my Voyage. I tend to get bright colors for my tablets, and darker or more somber colors for my ereaders.  But I don't particularly like black or navy. If the "navy" cover looks kind of teal in the pic. That might be cool....

Betsy


----------



## Raptwithal

KimberlyinMN said:


> The Fintie SmartShell cover that I received today is exactly what I was looking for. It has the auto-wake/sleep feature, magnetic closure, power button opening. It's thin and weighs virtually nothing.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fintie-Kindle-Voyage-Premium-Leather/dp/B00NQNI2CQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415232415&sr=8-1&keywords=fintie+voyage


That's a great design. I don't buy real leather, but this is the first time I've seen the term PU Leather. Interestingly, the PU stands for "polyurethane." I learned me something.


----------



## crebel

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I wish I liked the colors on the Fintie. I mean, I like the colors well enough but I don't see one I want for my Voyage. I tend to get bright colors for my tablets, and darker or more somber colors for my ereaders.  But I don't particularly like black or navy. If the "navy" cover looks kind of teal in the pic. That might be cool....
> 
> Betsy


I have the Fintie navy cover coming. I also hoped it would be the teal color it appears on the screen, but one person who has received it already and posted in the accessories thread says it really is navy - bummer.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FWIW, I'm happy with the purple color of the Fintie. It's kind of a muted dark lavender. . . . .Betsy, you can see it when we get together for lunch.


----------



## Marc Johnson

I got my Voyage yesterday and it's nice! I haven't gotten a Kindle since my G2 so this Voyage was a HUGE upgrade for me. There is one thing I wish they had though--a home button. I'm not feeling the whole tap the top to get the menu thing. It took me awhile to figure that out and it's not as responsive as I would like. Other than that, I love it! Though maybe not so much when my see my credit card bill. Also, does anyone know how to turn the 3G off or does it automatically turn off when you turn off the Voyage?

Lastly, I still haven't decided whether or not to go with the ACcase Kindle Voyage SmartShell Case or the Fintie Kindle Voyage Slim Fit Folio Premium Case. Choices!


----------



## crebel

Marc Johnson said:


> I got my Voyage yesterday and it's nice! I haven't gotten a Kindle since my G2 so this Voyage was a HUGE upgrade for me. There is one thing I wish they had though--a home button. I'm not feeling the whole tap the top to get the menu thing. It took me awhile to figure that out and it's not as responsive as I would like. Other than that, I love it! Though maybe not so much when my see my credit card bill. Also, does anyone know how to turn the 3G off or does it automatically turn off when you turn off the Voyage?
> 
> Lastly, I still haven't decided whether or not to go with the ACcase Kindle Voyage SmartShell Case or the Fintie Kindle Voyage Slim Fit Folio Premium Case. Choices!


Airplane mode "on" (Settings menu) is Wi-Fi/3G off. If Airplane mode is off, it will search for Wi-Fi first, then connect to 3G if no Wi-Fi is available.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Marc Johnson said:


> There is one thing I wish they had though--a home button. I'm not feeling the whole tap the top to get the menu thing. It took me awhile to figure that out and it's not as responsive as I would like.


I don't have a problem with responsiveness, but, yeah, I'd like a button that was a dedicated 'home' button that would always get you there quickly. To me, that's a higher priority than page turn buttons.


----------



## katy32

I got a second voyage after the first one broke.  This works SOOOOO much better than the first I had.  I love the page turns more now, and the screen is even nicer.  It isn't taking as long to download books and I can even switch between books with ease.  I was considering scraping the voyage and just going back to the paperwhite, but after today I'm thinking the voyage is here to stay.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Just a guess but I wonder if they removed the speakers (couple of K's back) so that there would be less competition with the Fires?

Anyway, I conveniently forgot about the new KVs until last night when I was at BestBuy. Great surprise!

Of course I was making all sorts of contortions trying to test the lighting features in that retail atmosphere with a device chained to a counter, lol. And comparing it side by side with my PW1. 

Loved what I saw and felt. Will probably just buy from BB as returning will be easier if there are issues. (Altho having returned Kindles before, Amazon does do a good and fast job).

Great thread! Thanks for all the helpful input and I'm not even done yet.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

gwen10 said:


> I love my Voyage! First Kindle I've actually preferred to hold without a cover. Will probably keep my Amazon cover for protection or maybe look for a nice sleeve.
> 
> Can somebody help me figure out how to reset my auto brightness? I adjusted with the 'auto brightness' on and now it seems messed up.
> 
> Thank you!


This is a big factor for me and why I stopped using a case with my PW1. I read it with just a skin and keep it in a sleeve. It's the light weight factor that brings such comfort to reading for me.

I have a Fire HD which I also love, esp. the sepia tone reading background...but it is too heavy for longterm reading.

LOL silly I know, after decades of reading hard copy books in all kinds of weights and thicknesses because we had no choice.

I compared the new KV side by side with my PW1 and felt enough difference, with the new lighting updates, etc, to make it worthwhile for me to update. If not right away...Christmas is coming!


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

FearIndex said:


> I agree. One more point, though: Just because people don't have a problem with some issue or feature of a product, doesn't of course mean the issue or feature doesn't exist. It may just mean subjectively those people are not bothered by it and thus don't notice it or complain about it. I think after the past few years, for example, we can conclude a lot of people are not bothered by PW1/2 screen issues, but there is also a wealth of evidence to suggest those issues are still real and exist probably in all units at varying levels of severity. That is useful for example for people who want to judge the likelihood of further replacements helping them out or not (or getting a refund/selecting different product).
> 
> I am not asking anyone to dislike something they don't dislike.  But sometimes more objective information helps and pics can be a good tool for that.


But those issues also vary from device to device. So some people will get better quality and others have to return until they get a better one...or not.

I had 4 different PW1's lined up and tested all 4 in exact same (multiple) conditions side by side....every single one was different.

I think Amazon does need to look more closely at quality control.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

lindnet said:


> The back of the Voyage is very nice and looks classy. I'm not sure what you want to know about the shiny vs matte.....the matte part is rubbery feeling and it's nice to hold onto. I will say that if fingerprints bother you, you might be annoyed. Not only by the back of it, but the front as well. This Kindle is a huge print/smudge magnet. The ones on the front clean off very easily, as do the ones on the shiny piece in the back. The matte/rubbery part on the back? Pretty hard to clean.
> 
> I read without a case, so I probably have more smudges than most people.


I love the 'rubbery' part on the back and that's why I only put the skin on the front of my PW1...for better gripping of the device.

I dont see the back, ever! I dont care what it looks like, lol. I prefer a better grip and reading without a cover for the lightest experience.

So my feedback to Amazon will be to continue with 'grip-ability' and a more tactile back on the device.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

maries said:


> Thanks, Ann. You're awesome. Maybe Best Buy will have both and I can check them out side by side.


Right now, I've been to 2 Best Buy's and they do have the PW2 and the new KV side by side.

Interestingly, Fry's Electronics doesnt have the KVs in stock yet.

(I'm laptop shopping...scoping things out for CyberMonday)


----------



## CAR

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> Right now, I've been to 2 Best Buy's and they do have the PW2 and the new KV side by side.
> 
> Interestingly, Fry's Electronics doesnt have the KVs in stock yet.
> 
> (I'm laptop shopping...scoping things out for CyberMonday)


The Best Buy's in my area did have the Voyage WiFi in stock for a while, but now they are all sold out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

crebel said:


> I have the Fintie navy cover coming. I also hoped it would be the teal color it appears on the screen, but one person who has received it already and posted in the accessories thread says it really is navy - bummer.


Sigh. Saw that this morning. *pouts*

I'd like a home page button too....

Betsy


----------



## lindnet

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> I love the 'rubbery' part on the back and that's why I only put the skin on the front of my PW1...for better gripping of the device.
> 
> I dont see the back, ever! I dont care what it looks like, lol. I prefer a better grip and reading without a cover for the lightest experience.
> 
> So my feedback to Amazon will be to continue with 'grip-ability' and a more tactile back on the device.


I love the feel of the back as well. I'm much more annoyed by the fingerprints that show on the black border in the front. I put a skin on my PW2 to cover that, but with the flat glass on the Voyage I can't. I guess I need to learn to love smudges, lol.


----------



## Neoreloaded313

I have an issue with my Voyage. Once in a while when I turn it on it will skip my password prompt. Will then get a message like 'A service has failed to start, I don't remember exactly what it says. I am able to view all my books like normal but when I try to open a book nothing happens. I cant replicate it, the only thing that seems to cause this is when the Voyage is not used for an extended period of time. A hard rest does fix the problem. I am just going to disable the password feature for now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The first thing I would try, Neorreloaded313, is to do a restart.  Press and hold the power button and press "Restart" when the screen appears.  

This frequently cures issues.  If you persist in getting the "A service has failed to start", you should contact Kindle customer service. 


Betsy


----------



## Neoreloaded313

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The first thing I would try, Neorreloaded313, is to do a restart. Press and hold the power button and press "Restart" when the screen appears.
> 
> This frequently cures issues. If you persist in getting the "A service has failed to start", you should contact Kindle customer service.
> 
> Betsy


If it happens again I will. I want to write down the exact wording of the error message so I know what to report to Amazon. I believe the service that has failed to start is my password prompt, which causes my Kindle to give me only limited access to the device.


----------



## katy32

Neoreloaded313 said:


> I have an issue with my Voyage. Once in a while when I turn it on it will skip my password prompt. Will then get a message like 'A service has failed to start, I don't remember exactly what it says. I am able to view all my books like normal but when I try to open a book nothing happens. I cant replicate it, the only thing that seems to cause this is when the Voyage is not used for an extended period of time. A hard rest does fix the problem. I am just going to disable the password feature for now.


you may have to return it. I've seen several others have this issue and there isn't a solid fix to keep it from happening again. I had that at first and then I got stuck in a book and even with the hard reset I couldn't exit out of it. Finally requested a replacement and the new one is much better


----------



## Cookie Monster

I got the Voyage a couple of weeks ago and I'm completely in love with it. I hadn't realized just how much strain I was putting on my eyes reading on my phone or reading paperbacks with too-small type.

I find myself buying ebooks that I already own in paper because it's so much easier to read them on the Voyage. It's let me return to reading in a volume I haven't hit in years. Why did I wait so long to get a Kindle? I can't remember. 

My screen doesn't have any discoloration and the page press buttons work well for me. I like reading it with one hand, but my husband got me an Oberon case for my birthday and I've been using that some. I still like to take the Voyage out of it if I'm reading for a long time, but the case is gorgeous and adds a comfortably book-like weight for shorter reading times. It feels safer to carry around with a case, too. I felt nervous with it naked.

If I can ask a newb question, when I make collections on the Voyage, do those save to the Amazon cloud? I think it might be easier to arrange the collections on the Amazon page instead of on the Voyage, but I'm not sure how to do it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CMD said:


> If I can ask a newb question, when I make collections on the Voyage, do those save to the Amazon cloud? I think it might be easier to arrange the collections on the Amazon page instead of on the Voyage, but I'm not sure how to do it.


The collections do save to the cloud. So they'll be available and books will be properly sorted if you get a new device. But I don't think you can use the 'Cloud Reader' to manipulate them. Which doesn't make a lot of sense to me, but there you have it.


----------



## Andra

I wouldn't mind a dedicated Home button, but not at the expense of the page turn buttons.  After almost three weeks of use, I have figured out how to hold the Voyage so it's easy to reliably use the page press feature.
That was really the only thing that I felt was missing with my PW1.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

As Ann said, your collections do go to the Cloud.  But I also think you can't use the Cloud to edit your collections.  You can use Kindle for PC or Kindle for Mac to edit your collections but I can't remember if those do "live" updates to the collections.  I can test on my Kindle for PC in a bit.

If you have an iOS device, you can play with your collections on those, and the collection changes will carry over to your Voyage (just tested) and of course, if you have a Fire, the collections will carry over.

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn

I have a friend with neuropathy and she wants to know if the Voyager has a soft or hard back.  A hard plastic back is too painful for her.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chad Winters

i would think either way you could put on soft cover or attach some felt


----------



## GBear

Jesslyn said:


> I have a friend with neuropathy and she wants to know if the Voyager has a soft or hard back. A hard plastic back is too painful for her. Thanks in advance!


This might be a good application for the Amazon origami cover, which can be folded into a hands-free stand.


----------



## Jesslyn

Thanks all, but she really just wants to know if its a hard plastic back or the more 'rubberized' one like the Paperwhite.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Jesslyn, I would say that it feels very much like the back of the PW, but a different contour.


----------



## northofdivision

Some of my first impressions of the Voyage hardware: 
-Very sleek and attractive, good weight.
-Feels good in the hand but I can't get my hand around it in the same way I can with the baby kindle to page turn with one hand under the device (no big deal, ultimately)
-The flat glass bezel is very very impressive to me (the etched glass has a nice effect), pleasantly wow'd and the text really pops in the light/sunlight (curious of those who are wanting to put a DecalGirl skin on it which would make it protrude from flush)
-Compared to the P2, its brighter and has a whiter screen
-The shape is nice and it feels best when holding it on the side with one hand
-Zippy and looks very premium to me
-The smaller form factor makes a real impression and I like the angles on it
-Page press is pretty awesome. Big fan of haptic touch and I feel it is implemented well

I received my Voyage two weeks ago, set it up, sideloaded a few books of mine from Calibre and immediately ran to the dark, jumped in bed. A little background: Kindle user since the original. Every gen i've purchased and loved up until the first gen Paperwhite...Paperwhite 1 was a huge disappointment for me. I'm, unfortunately, one of the small minority whose eyes saw shades and tints of blues and yellows and pinks. I tried 7 replacements and all of them had different shades and discoloration (some literally rainbows) that I just ended up returning them all, stayed with my baby kindle and hoped for better for Paperwhite 2 a year later. Beautifully, the P2 for me was perfect sepia slightly yellowish, completely equal shading, and my eyes saw a perfect screen (particularly in the pitch dark which was the dream feature I had always wanted). 

Now, onto the Voyage lighting (I do consider this first gen lighting (even though it's technically generation 3) because working from a flat bezel is an entirely new ballgame IMO and new calibration is needed with the glass bezel. I started with the light turned up high and immediately could see a different top shade on the 1/3 top of the screen. I tried it in various lighting conditions, went to a coffeehouse, my office, my kitchen and all of the lighting had a more yellowish shade on top and 2/3 completely white. flipped it upside down, turned it sideways in order to see if it was the angles, no luck. I read with it for a week and ended up disappointed and unhappy so i exchanged it for another Voyage. 

I've spent this week with the new one and it is a little bit better. Unfortunately, the shading issue is almost identical to the first (the sepia tone runs a little to the left of the screen and forms a small blob of discoloration at the top which is a softer color and not as white. Once again, this may be a case of my eyes (20/20 just to cross off my eyes being crappy as a reason why i see discoloration) only catching the light differences which is a shame. Gonna read with it for another few days and see. In the light and in well lit rooms, I just turn down the lighting to 5 or 6 and the screen looks really good. I've tried reading with it in the pitch dark but get p*ssed off because of the discoloration I see and end up grabbing my Paperwhite 2. Oddly, I enjoy reading more on the Voyage in the light than the Paperwhite 2 (which I can see the layers when dust comes onto the screen and ruins the experience for me because the dust created a shadow on the screen itself).  Ultimately, win win for me but it's nice to have the newest Kindle so I may have to get a 3rd Voyage just for peace of mind before ditching it and staying with my P2 and waiting a year for the next gen Voyage. Currently P2 in the dark, baby kindle during the day. 

Sad news for me, unfortunately but happy to those of you who are enjoying your Voyages. It's a really really nice piece of hardware and Amazon seemingly has another hit on their hands.


----------



## FearIndex

northofdivision said:


> Oddly, I enjoy reading more on the Voyage in the light than the Paperwhite 2 (which I can see the layers when dust comes onto the screen and ruins the experience for me because the dust created a shadow on the screen itself).


I have the same "issue" with both Voyage and the Paperwhites, a spec of dust on the screen immediately reminds of the layers on top of e-ink and Voyage too creates a shadow underneath if there is external lighting. I find the Voyage perhaps worst of them all, because the flush glass may add to the layering. This is one reason why I like non-lit e-ink readers so much, they just feel more like real paper than a screen, because the "ink" is right there on top, not under capacitive touch and lightguide layers... (Of the competition the Kobo Aura H20 is a bit of an in-between because it has a lightguide but not capacitive touch - IR touch has no layers on the screen - so layering is perhaps a tad bit less.)


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Does the new Voyage have a sepia reading setting like the Fire or are people just referring to a yellowing tone in the lighting?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> Does the new Voyage have a sepia reading setting like the Fire or are people just referring to a yellowing tone in the lighting?


It's eInk . . . . . like the PW, keyboard, touch, etc.

But some are noticing that the lighting has a slightly different color tone than the PW lighting. Some also feel it varies depending on the brightness.


----------



## bobbic

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm currently reading the User's Guide, and I have a first impression: because it has the PagePress sensors (aka "buttons" for the purposes of discussion), you can use those to move through your pages on the Home screen. Since we've had numerous members who have had problems turning pages on the home screen without selecting a book instead of turning the page, I declare this A Good Thing. (The trick on the Paperwhite is to swipe diagonally across the page, not horizontally.)
> 
> Betsy


Ah, that's good to know! My husband has a Fire and it's really difficult for me to swipe without buying a ton of something or other. I still have my original dinosaur Kindle, but am looking at getting a new one soon.


----------



## GBear

bobbic said:


> I still have my original dinosaur Kindle, but am looking at getting a new one soon.


Well, if you upgrade from the original Kindle to Voyage, you'd be one of the few upgraders to pay less for the Voyage than their previous Kindle!


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's eInk . . . . . like the PW, keyboard, touch, etc.
> 
> But some are noticing that the lighting has a slightly different color tone than the PW lighting. Some also feel it varies depending on the brightness.


Thanks.

I LOVE the sepia reading setting on my Fire but still prefer my PW1 because it's lighter. But I really have no complaints about harshness with my PW1.


----------



## kschles

lindnet said:


> I love the feel of the back as well. I'm much more annoyed by the fingerprints that show on the black border in the front. I put a skin on my PW2 to cover that, but with the flat glass on the Voyage I can't. I guess I need to learn to love smudges, lol.


Decal Girl now has skins for the Voyage (it took awhile). I plan on getting one for my Voyage (ETA Dec 4). I have one on my PW2 and really like it.

https://www.decalgirl.com/skins/Amazon-Kindle-Voyage-Skins


----------



## lindnet

kschles said:


> Decal Girl now has skins for the Voyage (it took awhile). I plan on getting one for my Voyage (ETA Dec 4). I have one on my PW2 and really like it.
> 
> https://www.decalgirl.com/skins/Amazon-Kindle-Voyage-Skins


I've been waiting to see what they came up with. I don't like the fingerprints on the front or the back, but I'm not sure how I feel about putting the decal on the glass on the front.


----------



## GhiiZhar

Perfect in every way except for uneven brightness and yellow tint on upper third of screen 

Good news is that the refund paid for 2/3 of the cost of a new Samsung Galaxy S 10.4 (on sale for $379 at Amazon!)


----------



## CAR

Loving my Voyage.  I have been reading more and faster with it.  Maybe it's because of the sharper fonts, and the page turn sensors.  The screen lighting is even,  and brighter then my PW2.  Also the text is darker.  To me there seems to be less layers between the text, and the flush glass screen.  Could not be happier!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CAR said:


> Loving my Voyage. I have been reading more and faster with it. Maybe it's because of the sharper fonts, and the page turn sensors. The screen lighting is even, and brighter then my PW2. Also the text is darker. To me there seems to be less layers between the text, and the flush glass screen. Could not be happier!


Yeah -- at this point I'm into Fifths or Sixth impressions and still, every time I open it, I'm happy with it. Have even been able to go back down a tic in text size, it's so clear and sharp.


----------



## Vicki G.

CAR said:


> Loving my Voyage. I have been reading more and faster with it. Maybe it's because of the sharper fonts, and the page turn sensors. The screen lighting is even, and brighter then my PW2. Also the text is darker. To me there seems to be less layers between the text, and the flush glass screen. Could not be happier!


I wholeheartedly concur!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann lent me her backup Kindle, a Paperwhite, with _The Martian_ by Andy Weir on it. Enjoying the book, but I can't believe how quickly I got used to the Voyage. Miss my page turn buttons and the text seems noticeably less readable. Still good, but noticeably not as good as the Voyage.


----------



## PaulGuy

The KV has arrived and I couldn't be happier with this Kindle. Personally I think they nailed it. I like everything about it. The screen is a pleasure to read. The lighting overall is very even and the auto adjust brightness works well in most circumstances for me. The page turn "buttons" work really well, again, for me. Yes if I am handling the Kindle and not paying attention like in closing cover operations I can experience some unintended page turns but overall I like them and use them exclusively. No more page swipes for me. And speaking of the cover, I have the origami red leather cover and really like it. I do use it as a stand in the morning reading while drinking my coffee at the breakfast table. I use to have leather book type cover for the PWII that many seem to miss. I don't, I like this cover. So for me this is the one, I like everything about it. Very happy I got it. Your mileage may vary. Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## Tia K

PaulGuy said:


> The KV has arrived and I couldn't be happier with this Kindle. Personally I think they nailed it. I like everything about it. The screen is a pleasure to read. The lighting overall is very even
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the auto adjust brightness works well in most circumstances for me. The page turn "buttons" work really well, again, for me. Yes if I am handling the Kindle and not paying attention like in closing cover operations I can experience some unintended page turns but overall I like them and use them exclusively. No more page swipes for me. And speaking of the cover, I have the origami red leather cover and really like it. I do use it as a stand in the morning reading while drinking my coffee at the breakfast table. I use to have leather book type cover for the PWII that many seem to miss. I don't, I like this cover. So for me this is the one, I like everything about it. Very happy I got it. Your mileage may vary. Happy Thanksgiving to all!


How is the brightness in sunlight and or also reflection. has it improved any?


----------



## belindaf

All this talk of Voyage perks has me wanting a THIRD Kindle. It seems excessive, but the rave reviews are really getting to me.


----------



## Tatiana

CAR said:


> Loving my Voyage. I have been reading more and faster with it. Maybe it's because of the sharper fonts, and the page turn sensors. The screen lighting is even, and brighter then my PW2. Also the text is darker. To me there seems to be less layers between the text, and the flush glass screen. Could not be happier!


I totally agree!


----------



## Toby

Me too. I don't want to stop reading.


----------



## Kathy

Tia K said:


> How is the brightness in sunlight and or also reflection. has it improved any?


Since it is not a back lit device there isn't a problem with sunlight. I was reading outside and there was no issue.


----------



## kschles

Finally got my Voyage, which replaces a PW2. Generally, I think it's great; and worth the upgrade. To me, the screen is noticeably better. Don't see any uneven coloring. There does seem to be a dead pixel (is that even the term for e-ink?) at the very bottom of my screen. When first booting up, it was very noticeable: since the bottom third of the screen was all black (boy sitting under the tree). Decided to play around with it before panicking. Once I got to reading, I don't really see it, since the screen is mostly white.

Tried the auto bright feature, but not thrilled with the results. Ditto for the page turn buttons. Still need to give them more time, but right now I prefer the tap on the screen. Even with all my kvetching, I love my Voyage.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ken--

you can play with the settings to change the responsiveness and feedback for the buttons, you may want to fiddle with those and see if you can improve the buttons for your use.

Also, there's a thread here about customizing the auto brightness--I'll try to find it.

EDIT: Here it is
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,197882.0.html

Betsy


----------



## kschles

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ken--
> 
> you can play with the settings to change the responsiveness and feedback for the buttons, you may want to fiddle with those and see if you can improve the buttons for your use.
> 
> Also, there's a thread here about customizing the auto brightness--I'll try to find it.
> 
> EDIT: Here it is
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,197882.0.html
> 
> Betsy


Betsy: Thanks. I have been playing around with the page button settings. Will continue to do so. I never used a swipe motion to turn pages on my Paperwite. A gentle tap on the screen with my thumb was sufficient. I need to play around with the settings, but so far I find I need to use more force with the page buttons.

Thanks for the auto bright link. Definitely will investigate that.


----------



## crebel

kschles said:


> Betsy: Thanks. I have been playing around with the page button settings. Will continue to do so. I never used a swipe motion to turn pages on my Paperwite. A gentle tap on the screen with my thumb was sufficient. I need to play around with the settings, but so far I find I need to use more force with the page buttons.
> 
> Thanks for the auto bright link. Definitely will investigate that.


Gentle tap still works on the Voyage, no need to swipe. After fiddling with the haptic page turn responses, I barely need pressure to use the page turn buttons. The only trouble I have is with the page forward on the left side, if my thumb is not completely on the bezel, I register a forward turn with the button and a page back with a screen touch at the same time, so I have to be careful there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, I've always tapped, too.  But I've gotten so used to the page turn buttons, that I keep forgetting on the borrowed Paperwhite I'm using now.   Can't wait to get back to my Voyage!

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel

My first impressions were very good but now I'm having battery problems with my new Voyage.  

I do leave the wireless on all the time and I do have the light up at about 16-18 most of the time - but this is no different to how I used both my PW1 and PW2. With the Voyage I'm getting less than a week before I get a critical battery level warning.

I'm wandering if it's the Fintie case though. I noticed from the start that the front cover seems to slide about a bit, sometimes enough to expose the magnets and allow the cover to come open - then I kept noticing that when I went to read, the book had moved on a couple of pages or so - different books, it's happened a few times - so is the Kindle coming on a lot when I'm not using it? I also wondered if the unprotected on/off button is being pressed when it's in my bag  - it did seem like a silly place to move it to.

I think I'm going to try to use it with a spare neoprene sleeve I've got and see if it keeps happening. Or may be use my PW2 for while and see if the Voyage loses power while it's just sitting on the shelf.

I suppose I shouldn't complain - this is about the eighth model of e-ink Kindle I've had and I've never had to return one yet - I guess it was just a matter of time!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I do find the battery life to be shorter on the Voyage than I did on my PW.  I made sure it got a good overnight charge and it seemed to help a bit....but I'm reading on Ann's PW right now, so the V isn't getting much use.

Betsy


----------



## CAR

kschles said:


> I need to play around with the settings, but so far I find I need to use more force with the page buttons.


The important thing to remember about the page press sensors is they are "squeeze" sensors. So that means it takes some pressure from the front and back to trigger them.


----------



## CAR

Well since I have had the Voyage for over a week now, here are some updated First Impressions  

1: The Auto Brightness feature has been working surprisingly well for me.  Since I got it adjusted after the first couple days using the Voyage.  I have not touched it since.
2: I did buy out the special offers.  
3. The screen is just amazing, it looks like a well printed page with a light.  
4. I use a the page turn sensors all the time now.  The only time I use the touch screen is for the menus.
5. I picked up my wife's PW2 the other day to charge it for her, and I was surprised how heavy it felt.


----------



## Labrynth

I've gone back and forth on the KV and I'm still undecided.  I hate to spend that much money when I baby Kindle with actual buttons works just fine, tho I'd love to have a light.  I skipped the PW in all versions because I despise touch screens and didn't want to deal with it.  The KV seemed like a good compromise, but honestly, that gradient would drive me nuts.

How many people DO NOT have the gradient vs people who have it and just don't care?  Not try to start a war again, but I'm curious.... because it's something I know will bother me immensely.

I know I have 30 days to decide, but I also see a lot of complaints about Kindle CS now in the comments and I don't want to fight any of them.  And I still have issues with them sending me a refurb if I exchange it.  And 30 days often passes without me realizing it thanks to my insane schedule.

So, back to my question.... how many people have the gradient and don't mind it?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Without having made a scientific study, it seems to me that the number of people reporting no lighting/gradient problems far exceeds the number who have reported such issues.  But, here's the thing: it partly depends on one's personal ocular biology. It is completely possible that one person could look at a device and think it's just fine and another person could look at the SAME device, and see something that THEY notice.  So no matter how loudly the one person says it's PERFECT, the person who sees something there, will not be happy. 

Add to that the real possibility that there could be differences between devices.

As to Kindle CS, I've never had any problems with them, and have heard very few complaints about them here.  It is the case that you sometimes need to ask to speak to a more senior representative if you're having trouble getting the person you're talking to to understand your problem.  And I find if I send an email, the first answer is almost always more or less 'canned', but if you respond to it as not helpful and provide more info, you'll usually get a better answer.  Neither of those are issues worthy of 'complaint', just a function of the way a very large person's customer service works and a reflection of how hard it is to be sure many thousands of representatives do actually have the latest information on an issue.

That said, they are available at Best Buy, among others; you might check and see if there's a store near you that carries them.


----------



## Kathy

Labrynth said:


> I've gone back and forth on the KV and I'm still undecided. I hate to spend that much money when I baby Kindle with actual buttons works just fine, tho I'd love to have a light. I skipped the PW in all versions because I despise touch screens and didn't want to deal with it. The KV seemed like a good compromise, but honestly, that gradient would drive me nuts.
> 
> How many people DO NOT have the gradient vs people who have it and just don't care? Not try to start a war again, but I'm curious.... because it's something I know will bother me immensely.
> 
> I know I have 30 days to decide, but I also see a lot of complaints about Kindle CS now in the comments and I don't want to fight any of them. And I still have issues with them sending me a refurb if I exchange it. And 30 days often passes without me realizing it thanks to my insane schedule.
> 
> So, back to my question.... how many people have the gradient and don't mind it?


I think that the screen is very even but I loved the Paperwhite screen as well. Kindle CS has always been great to deal with. When the Kindle 2 came out there was a lot of issues with the screen. I had to return 3 or 4 and never once had a problem. I've always had great service from them.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

I'm glad to see someone else mention battery time so I know it's not just me. I'm getting 10-11 hours of actual reading time on my Voyage, which can mean charging it every other day - very different from the advertised battery life. I keep the wife/3G off, but I do have the brightness high, usually 20-22, and I did reset the page refresh to every page. My PW1 needed frequent charging too, but I feel like the Voyage is even more so.


----------



## Kathy

I like mine really bright when reading. I did with my Paperwhite as well. Battery life was a little longer on the Paperwhite.


----------



## alicepattinson

I'd love to have one but its not available here in our place.


----------



## GhiiZhar

Labrynth said:


> So, back to my question.... how many people have the gradient and don't mind it?


There seems to be two factors in regards to the brightness gradient: 1) the degree of the variance, and 2) personal sensitivity to the variance.

I was not sensitive to the marquee and pink blotch problem of the PW1, but the Voyage I received bothered me enough that I returned it for a refund. Since I sold my PW1, and "must" have an e-ink reader, I ordered a 2014 PW which will be here tomorrow. I did not feel like going through the replacement process and receiving one even worse (this has reportedly happened to several persons).

The Voyage has over 600 reviews on Amazon, and over 300 of those are 5 stars. There are about 66 two star reviews, and 74 one star reviews, and at least two threads in their discussion groups of complaints about the screen and reset issues (around 200 or so replies in each), so there are some problems.

However, I would advise you to get a Voyage and see how it suits you - just be sure to return it in 30 days if you do not like it. The lower half of the screen on mine was SUPERB! If you are lucky enough to get one w/o a bad screen and/or are not sensitive to it, I am sure you would like it better than a PW.

Also, a quick comment on your aversion to touch screens, I have similar feelings, but fingerprints are really not very noticeable on the PW screens - nothing at al like the problem on LD screens like the Fire has.....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

ellenoc said:


> I'm glad to see someone else mention battery time so I know it's not just me. I'm getting 10-11 hours of actual reading time on my Voyage, which can mean charging it every other day - very different from the advertised battery life. I keep the wife/3G off, but I do have the brightness high, usually 20-22, and I did reset the page refresh to every page. My PW1 needed frequent charging too, but I feel like the Voyage is even more so.


I would guess that if you have a specific light setting you like, you should turn off the auto sensor. That will save the battery because it won't need to keep checking.

Also, if you're not going to use the bezel buttons ever, you could turn that feature off -- again, then it doesn't have to always be 'awake' and prepared for a press.

I feel like, initially, the Voyage didn't seem to last as long as my PW, but lately it's seemed more on par. I think it might be that I was just paying more attention -- and I was reading a LOT more when I first got it. . . . . combination of things as to why . . . . but when I thought about hours used I decided that, really, it wasn't all that different. It could also be that, of course, at first, all the books I put on it had to be indexed. And I was 'playing' with it more: turning it off and on and figuring things out to share or because someone asked about a feature.


----------



## Labrynth

GhiiZhar said:


> Also, a quick comment on your aversion to touch screens, I have similar feelings, but fingerprints are really not very noticeable on the PW screens - nothing at al like the problem on LD screens like the Fire has.....


Eh, it's less about finger prints and more about responsiveness. I flat out hate the fact we've gone to touch screens for everything. I HATE my touch screen phone. Good luck finding one with a real keyboard. I LIKE the buttons for page turns. And when I read negative reviews, all of them complain about things regarding the touch screen that would bother me and have me sending it back.

I don't know why everyone seems to think we should all like touchscreens. Some of us just don't. For a lot of reasons. Not saying you are... but every time I say I hate touch screens someone ALWAYS comes back with something like this instead of thinking maybe I just don't like them for other reasons. Or maybe I just don't like them the way I dislike the color pink.

Sorry, but it frustrating.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

You're allowed to not like touch screens. Unfortunately, there are no kindles currently for sale new that are NOT touch screen.

FWIW, the touchscreen on kindle devices is VERY DIFFERENT to the shiny screen kind. At least, it seems so to me. I can't speak to the basic model as it uses a different technology, but I've had no responsiveness problems with either of the PaperWhite's I've had, nor do I with my Voyage. I actually hesitated over getting my first PW because, though I really liked the idea of the light, I really DIDN'T like the idea of touch screen -- my concern _was_ mostly fingerprints, though I've also had some devices where responsiveness was an issue. I found that, in the end, I worried for nothing.  Mostly I'm reading, so there's not a lot of manipulation needed, and the screen doesn't show prints. The page turns when I want it to and the home screen navigation is, now, second nature to me.

I will ask you not to be too harsh on a member who's only trying to help.  The most often heard dissatisfaction with touchscreens is the fingerprint problem. Which, on the kindle screen, is just not an issue -- though the bezel attracts 'em.  Perfectly natural that, no other reason being given, someone thought that might be your issue and attempted to address it.

But, if you really don't want a touch screen, your best option is to check Amazon's warehouse deals and see if one of the older basic kindles or even a keyboard model might be available as a refurbished unit. Or check out our buy/sell/trade/barter board and see if a member here might have one for sale. But you won't get the built in light.


----------



## Andra

Labyrnth, you should also let Amazon know how you feel about touchscreens (if you haven't done that already). Even though it seems like they don't listen, they do read the feedback. I am one who has been complaining about the lack of page turn buttons on the PW for two years. I know I sent them feedback multiple times for different things and each time I mentioned the lack of buttons preventing me from upgrading.


----------



## kschles

CAR said:


> The important thing to remember about the page press sensors is they are "squeeze" sensors. So that means it takes some pressure from the front and back to trigger them.


I've read several comments about the page turn sensors and cases. Tried reading my Voyage naked for awhile, and found the page turn sensors worked much better for me (also tried a variety of settings). I really prefer to have the kindle in a case, however.

Car: Thanks for the comment about squeezing. Guess I hadn't been doing that. When I started squeezing from the top AND the bottom, the sensors work much better. I think I'll even like them.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Labrynth said:


> I don't know why everyone seems to think we should all like touchscreens. Some of us just don't.


I'm in this camp too, but I've resigned myself to the fact the rest of the world isn't. IMO having to touch the top of the screen to bring up the menus, then the Settings, then the Airplane Mode thing (which is a backwards aggravation all by itself - I don't fly) is annoying. On the KK, it's Menu button and one line down with the 5-way. On the K1 the modem was a switch on the back, one step.

Accepting that Amazon is never going to consult me on my personal perfect Kindle design, I take comfort from the page turn sensors, love the light, love the better screen resolution, appreciate the smaller device, etc., am relieved they haven't abandoned 3G, and live with the twinge of aggravation every time I deal with the other stuff.


----------



## GhiiZhar

Labrynth said:


> Eh, it's less about finger prints and more about responsiveness....
> 
> ....I don't know why everyone seems to think we should all like touchscreens. Some of us just don't.


I apologize for jumping to the conclusion that it was the fingerprints that bothered you. 99.9% of the time I hear complaints about touch screens, it has been about fingerprints. I haven't heard any complaints about responsiveness on Kindle e-inks before.

I have heard about problems with LCD screens due to either cold weather (wearing gloves), or the small targets one needs to press such as the "X" on browsers on high-res screens. On my Galaxy S, I swear the X is no larger than a BB, and my finger is at least as large as a Bob Evans sausage link


----------



## northofdivision

GhiiZhar said:
 

> I apologize for jumping to the conclusion that it was the fingerprints that bothered you. 99.9% of the time I hear complaints about touch screens, it has been about fingerprints. I haven't heard any complaints about responsiveness on Kindle e-inks before.


My time with the Voyage I had much less problems with the fingerprints than I did with the Paperwhites. I think they did a good job with the glass bezel but still think it has lighting challenges because of the new challenges with a flat bezel (I found the changes from P2 to P2 lighting wise to be amazing). The problem I have with Paperwhites is the dust particles that I can see shadows from when i'm reading in tweener lighting conditions (indoors but no bright lights, outside but grey). I can really see the layers on the Paperwhite that I can't see on the Voyage oddly. Sadly, my eyes catch that upper yellowish shade on the top 1/3 of the Voyages (cue in Ann in Arlington's good point about the majority of people not having any issues with Voyage lighting) and it kills the reading experience for me. In the sunshine, I just carry around my baby Kindle and in the dark the Paperwhite 2. Would be great if I only needed to carry one device but no luck for now. Add me as an anti touchscreen for e-reading person. The Voyage seems pretty responsive though.


----------



## lindnet

I'm chiming in on the fingerprint issue.  Although I agree that you don't see prints on the light colored book/print part, the glass that is over the black bezel shows the fingerprints/smudges a lot.  So does the back, the shiny part in particular.  I don't really want to get a skin to cover the front bezel part (I like the one piece of glass idea), but I sure find it hard to ignore the smudges.  

My smart phone is pretty much the same, so I'm trying to learn how to get over it.


----------



## javadoo

I've had my Voyage for over a month now and I love it more today than the day I got it.
Beautiful screen, uniform in color(to my eyes at least), light, love the PagePress buttons.....I love everything about this device.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Welcome to KBoards, javadoo!


----------



## krm0789

My Voyage isn't set to arrive until the 24th, so I ventured to Best Buy today to play with it while I wait. I'm upgrading from a Touch so I loooved the flush screen & light, but was not at all impressed by the page turn sensors which is my major motivating factor. Are the sensors adjustable? BB had the settings locked up 

I was also shocked by the easily discernible difference in text quality between the Paperwhite & Voyage! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kathy

krm0789 said:


> My Voyage isn't set to arrive until the 24th, so I ventured to Best Buy today to play with it while I wait. I'm upgrading from a Touch so I loooved the flush screen & light, but was not at all impressed by the page turn sensors which is my major motivating factor. Are the sensors adjustable? BB had the settings locked up
> 
> I was also shocked by the easily discernible difference in text quality between the Paperwhite & Voyage!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Yes, the sensors are adjustable. I'm getting use to them but I still tend to just touch the screen.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

krm0789 said:


> My Voyage isn't set to arrive until the 24th, so I ventured to Best Buy today to play with it while I wait. I'm upgrading from a Touch so I loooved the flush screen & light, but was not at all impressed by the page turn sensors which is my major motivating factor. Are the sensors adjustable? BB had the settings locked up
> 
> I was also shocked by the easily discernible difference in text quality between the Paperwhite & Voyage!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


The page turn sensors ARE adjustable. There are three settings of sensitivity for how hard you have to press, and 3 settings for how much feedback you feel when you do so.


----------



## kschles

I've got my page turn sensor settings on high (feed back) and low (pressure). What are other folks using?


----------



## krm0789

Good to hear, thanks guys! I'm curious about what settings folks are using as well. I really had to press down hard to turn the page on the model which was frustrating - & I hate tapping so I hope to make the sensors work for me! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kathy

I have the feedback setting on high and the Pressure setting on low.


----------



## kschles

Car posted some good advice re: page sensors. Make sure you squeeze them from the top And the bottom at the same time, rather than just pressing them from the top.


----------



## javadoo

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Welcome to KBoards, javadoo!


Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Andra

Feedback is set to high and pressure set to low.
It took a little while to get used to the sensors but they are great!  I also found that it's easier for me to use them when the Voyage is in a case.  The bezel is a little narrow when I am holding it out of the case. 
Now I can hold my Kindle in my left hand and easily turn pages again.  I do sometimes hit the sensor with part of my thumb and I go forward a page but at the same time I hit the screen right next to the sensor and back up a page.  I did that a LOT the first week or two.  The longer I use it, the easier it becomes


----------



## emathieu

Well, I now have my Kindle Voyage, and I have to say that I love it!

I'm coming from a Kindle Keyboard, and the only other Kindle I have owned is the original Kindle that I got at launch. The lack of buttons has always kept me away from the newer Kindles, as I tried playing with a friend's PaperWhite and i just did not like having to use the touchscreen. I never thought the touchscreen made sense on an e-ink reader, so I thought I would be stuck with my Kindle Keyboard until it finally died (although my launch Kindle still works as well!).

The Voyage is just about perfect for me - I love the weight, and I LOVE finally having a lit screen - I have been using the Kindle case light on my Kindle Keyboard, and while it worked, it is definitely far from optimal. The resolution is *amazing* - coming from 167ppi to 300ppi is definitely noticeable!

I guess because I have only had Kindles with physical buttons, the PagePress sensors work perfectly for me, and I don't have any problems with accidental presses - I guess because I am used to buttons being there.

My screen looks perfect to my eyes - no color variations that I can notice. Perhaps I am just too in love to notice right now. 

Anyway, I guess you all can see that I am one happy customer.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, emathieu!  Glad you are enjoying your Voyage!

Betsy


----------



## Labrynth

ellenoc said:


> I'm in this camp too, but I've resigned myself to the fact the rest of the world isn't. IMO having to touch the top of the screen to bring up the menus, then the Settings, then the Airplane Mode thing (which is a backwards aggravation all by itself - I don't fly) is annoying. On the KK, it's Menu button and one line down with the 5-way. On the K1 the modem was a switch on the back, one step.
> 
> Accepting that Amazon is never going to consult me on my personal perfect Kindle design, I take comfort from the page turn sensors, love the light, love the better screen resolution, appreciate the smaller device, etc., am relieved they haven't abandoned 3G, and live with the twinge of aggravation every time I deal with the other stuff.


Eh, there's nothing wrong with my baby Kindle with page turn buttons, other than the lack of a light, which can be a pain sometimes. I'm in no hurry. I was excited when it looked like they had listened and given us something besides a straight touch screen. If they can fix the screen issue (GAWD that variance would bother me to no end) I might bite.


----------



## Labrynth

GhiiZhar said:


> I apologize for jumping to the conclusion that it was the fingerprints that bothered you. 99.9% of the time I hear complaints about touch screens, it has been about fingerprints. I haven't heard any complaints about responsiveness on Kindle e-inks before.
> 
> I have heard about problems with LCD screens due to either cold weather (wearing gloves), or the small targets one needs to press such as the "X" on browsers on high-res screens. On my Galaxy S, I swear the X is no larger than a BB, and my finger is at least as large as a Bob Evans sausage link


It's all right. I'm not a huge fan of the fingerprint issue either to be fair, it's just not my main gripe with anything touch screen. I've found that screen protectors as a general rule tend to cut down on the finger print issue.

The keyboard on my phone is apparently "normal" sized. I have small hands, but I swear every time I text I feel like I should be sending out decoder rings.


----------



## Brownskins

I've used my Voyage for a week now.  Even coming from a PW1 (no issues with lighting on my PW1, and no, I wasn't a victim of the software issues since I did not upgrade to the one where they changed handling of collections), honestly, the changes weren't as dramatic for me.  The main difference is obviously the definition of the fonts and how the new lighting makes the pages look really white.  However, since I jumped right into reading (3 so far on this new Kindle), I honestly don't think as a reader it made a significant difference to my reading experience.

I have to say that after reading several of the highly charged discussion threads on the Voyage (from proponents of its superbness all the way to critics' nitpicky issues), my own personal encounter with it was less dramatic.  I guess I don't get too emotionally involved with my ereaders.  It's a good product.  It did not make me rave, but neither did it disappoint.  It is expensive.  But I have no issues with it.

Looking back at my history with Kindles, the biggest version change that really impressed me was from K2 to Kindle Keyboard (along with the official lighted cover).  My daughter uses my KK now, and from time to time, I still borrow it simply for its page turn buttons and ergonomic fit to my hands.


----------



## Lucryster

DianaGS said:


> Yeah, this. Mine definitely has no pink or green, with very even lighting.
> 
> If I stare at it long enough, I can start to imagine that there is, but I can do that on my computer screen, too.


Thats a shitty computer screen then. Im a photographer, if that happened on my screen, id be out of business quick.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Lucryster said:


> Thats a [crappy] computer screen then. Im a photographer, if that happened on my screen, id be out of business quick.


I'd disagree with 'crappy' -- or whatever word you wanted to use. It might not be the best available, but I totally get what Diane means -- I got it when she first said it a month and a half ago. 

In fact, just looking at the world, I can force my eyes to see weird colors if I squint and stare long enough.  So, yeah, you can do it as well even on a decent monitor.

Bottom line (as this is a 'first impressions' thread for the Voyage) -- what people see or don't see is highly individualized; it's rather silly to blame them or their equipment for it. It's just what it is. And, if it's not YOUR equipment, you don't need to worry about it.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

I detailed my problems with my Voyage on another thread so won't go into detail here. Suffice to to say that after 6 weeks the 3G stopped working. Call to Amazon, much tinkering, 3G started working, declared fixed. When the 3G stopped working again a week later (which I fully expected even if Amazon didn't), the CS people wanted to go through the whole rigamarole again and I insisted on a replacement.

So the replacement arrived last Friday, and I have first impressions all over again. There were a couple of things on my first Voyage I probably should have fussed over but didn't because the screen was glorious - it had a pinhole high on the screen that most of the time wasn't a big deal but occasionally hit right in the middle of a line of text and made me want to wipe it off the screen.

It did this very strange thing where I'd get to the end of a paragraph, the rest of the screen would be empty so I'd think it was the end of a chapter. Get to the next screen and nope, it would be obvious something was missing. Go back and sure enough there would be more text after the point where the screen had been empty before. At first I thought this was me. I'm old enough strange things happen that I find are me more often than I'd like these days, but after paying closer attention, it really was the Voyage.

I didn't want a replacement because of all the complaints about strange screens I've read here and other places. Yes, I have Donald Duck eyes, but even so surely I'd notice and be bothered by a 2-tone screen. The screen on mine was so even, clear, super. But I have no wifi and need 3G, so I dug in and told Amazon CS only a replacement would do. My "new" Voyage, which I'm sure is refurbished, arrived last Friday. CS said it would be refurbished (which made me more afraid I'd be getting something someone else rejected over screen quality) . Of course the first one took 6 weeks for something to just plain fail, but so far this one seems not just as good but better. Equally great screen, no pinhole, working 3G, and so far (I've read a book and a novella on it), none of the strange half pages that turn into full pages when I go back to look.

One thing that didn't work for me on either device is the auto light adjustment. They just didn't want to be as bright as I want it in the chair I usually read in or as dim as I wanted when I read in bed. Not only that but the slowness of the adjusting didn't work for me. I don't want it to go slowly plink, plink, plink from 8 to 20 when I move from one place to another or vice versa. I close the cover when I go upstairs to bed and want the new setting to just BE there when I open it upstairs. Same in reverse. So it works much better if I just reset it myself.


----------



## krm0789

I am super impressed by the clarity of the text in bright rooms. I'm so looking forward to reading my first book on the voyage for this reason. So far it just seems okay in dim lighting, but the jury is still out on that one

I can't get the customized auto brightness to work, either. I set it in dim lighting, then in bright lighting, but it stays the same when I walk back into the dark room. Am I doing something wrong? I'm admittedly very sensitive to light - the default setting was so bright it brought tears to my eyes


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CAR

krm0789 said:


> I am super impressed by the clarity of the text in bright rooms. I'm so looking forward to reading my first book on the voyage for this reason. So far it just seems okay in dim lighting, but the jury is still out on that one
> 
> I can't get the customized auto brightness to work, either. I set it in dim lighting, then in bright lighting, but it stays the same when I walk back into the dark room. Am I doing something wrong? I'm admittedly very sensitive to light - the default setting was so bright it brought tears to my eyes
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 This is what happened on my first Voyage, it would not adjust. But on my current Voyage it works perfectly. In fact I have not had to adjust the brightness for over a month. I think the secret is getting the auto brightness to reset.

Update: I want to add to this a little bit. It is possible to get auto-brightness adjustment so confused, that it will not adjust at all. Also when it is working, it will take some time to auto adjust. It does not happen instantly. So for me a smaller scale of adjustment works well. I have mine currently set for 13-20.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

krm0789 said:


> I am super impressed by the clarity of the text in bright rooms. I'm so looking forward to reading my first book on the voyage for this reason. So far it just seems okay in dim lighting, but the jury is still out on that one
> 
> I can't get the customized auto brightness to work, either. I set it in dim lighting, then in bright lighting, but it stays the same when I walk back into the dark room. Am I doing something wrong? I'm admittedly very sensitive to light - the default setting was so bright it brought tears to my eyes
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Try this: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,197882.0.html

It should help you get the auto adjustment to work.

When you do the dark room . . . make sure that you also give your _eyes_ enough time to adjust before you decide what the proper setting is.


----------



## krm0789

Is the auto brightness issue the reason you needed a new Kindle? 

Ann, that's exactly the link I used last night (but thank you!) , and I'd been sitting in the dark room for an hour tinkering with the Voyage - I only left to try it in a bright room! I did notice that the instructions say to hit the plus or minus to set, but mine just adjusted up or down a level when I did it. I do have auto brightness checked... Hm. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CAR

krm0789 said:


> Is the auto brightness issue the reason you needed a new Kindle?


 No that Voyage had touch screen issues. Also I did not know about the adjustment procedure that Ann linked, at that time.


----------



## Toby

Car, did you have trouble putting books in your collections like I have on mine? Just curious if I am the only person. Besides that, I love my Voyage!


----------



## CAR

Toby said:


> Car, did you have trouble putting books in your collections like I have on mine? Just curious if I am the only person. Besides that, I love my Voyage!


I have found after you press a collection box to add a book to a collection, there can be a delay before the check mark appears. If you press the box again before the check mark appears, it will remember you pressed the box twice and the check mark will turn off. So I think the Kindle PW2 or Voyage is talking to the Amazon cloud, and that's the reason for the delay. If I take it a little slower when adding books to collections, that works the best for me. Hope that helps Toby


----------



## norwegianblue

I broke my Kindle Keyboard.   I'm considering Kindle Voyage, but I do not intend to purchase it before the end of January at the earliest.

I'm concerned, however, with regard to the lighting issues I've read about. Does anyone know if amazon tends to resolve these issues as they go along so that one is less likely to get them a few months after the launch of a new product? I live in Norway and so sending it back to get a replacement may be a bit of a hassle in terms of postage costs etc.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

norwegianblue said:


> I broke my Kindle Keyboard.  I'm considering Kindle Voyage, but I do not intend to purchase it before the end of January at the earliest.
> 
> I'm concerned, however, with regard to the lighting issues I've read about. Does anyone know if amazon tends to resolve these issues as they go along so that one is less likely to get them a few months after the launch of a new product? I live in Norway and so sending it back to get a replacement may be a bit of a hassle in terms of postage costs etc.


Though some people have mentioned lighting issues, a large majority of us have been perfectly satisfied with the Voyage lighting. It's pretty much 'given' that people with problems are more likely to say so; those who don't have 'em just get on with using the device. 

I, myself, have noticed absolutely nothing in the way of unevenness or discoloration. I'm very VERY happy with my Voyage over all and the screen in particular. A BIG PART of it is how your eyes see things. If you're more than usually sensitive to slight variations, you'll probably see 'problems' in a screen I think is practically perfect.


----------



## CAR

norwegianblue said:


> I broke my Kindle Keyboard.  I'm considering Kindle Voyage, but I do not intend to purchase it before the end of January at the earliest.
> 
> I'm concerned, however, with regard to the lighting issues I've read about. Does anyone know if amazon tends to resolve these issues as they go along so that one is less likely to get them a few months after the launch of a new product? I live in Norway and so sending it back to get a replacement may be a bit of a hassle in terms of postage costs etc.


 On my Voyage I have noticed if I am reading under a certain light in the living room, I can notice a little yellow at the top of the screen. But after the Voyage "warms" up, or my eyes do... not sure which  it goes away. Under most conditions the screen appears white from top to bottom.


----------



## skyblue

Wow! My new *Voyage*! It's here! I love it! The size, the screen, the light, and page turns are great! I put it in it's new OMOTON case and plugged it in with my Kindle Fast charger. I can't wait to read tonight!


----------



## lindnet

krm0789 said:


> Is the auto brightness issue the reason you needed a new Kindle?
> 
> Ann, that's exactly the link I used last night (but thank you!) , and I'd been sitting in the dark room for an hour tinkering with the Voyage - I only left to try it in a bright room! I did notice that the instructions say to hit the plus or minus to set, but mine just adjusted up or down a level when I did it. I do have auto brightness checked... Hm.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I agree....it doesn't work for me either. I'll just use the manual adjustments to change it myself for the lighting where I'm using it.


----------



## dnagirl

I also have not been able to get the auto brightness adjustment to work, however I don't have much of an issue adjusting it myself.  Other than that, I love it.  I've had a Kobo Glo for a couple of years and have loved the light on it (my lighted case for my regular Kindle annoyed my husband in bed).  I find the Voyage even better, with the text being more clear.  Love it.


----------



## skyblue

First impressions? I love it!  

Question for all you Voyage experts:  is there a way to add percentage to the battery icon??


----------



## CAR

skyblue said:


> First impressions? I love it!
> 
> Question for all you Voyage experts: is there a way to add percentage to the battery icon??


No you cannot add a battery percentage icon on a Voyage, or PW for that matter. I guess Amazon thinks a battery percentage icon on a Kindle, would be like watching paint dry.


----------



## Andra

I found that with my Voyage, it took a few days before the AutoBrightness kicked in properly.  So I had the AutoBrightness enabled and just manually adjusted a few times and now it gets the lighting right most of the time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Andra said:


> I found that with my Voyage, it took a few days before the AutoBrightness kicked in properly. So I had the AutoBrightness enabled and just manually adjusted a few times and now it gets the lighting right most of the time.


Yes . . . . I think it remembers where you set things manually. Or when you adjust something it does automatically.


----------



## readingril

My Voyage is now a week and a half old. Love the 'zippyness' of it compared to my PW1.  The odd thing is I still prefer the PW1 when I use it to read while walking on the treadmill.  The touch screen of the PW1 is more responsive on the treadmill stand. 

The Voyage has convinced me to try the Goodreads integration again, not really for the social network, but to keep track of my reads.


----------



## skyblue

CAR said:


> No you cannot add a battery percentage icon on a Voyage, or PW for that matter. I guess Amazon thinks a battery percentage icon on a Kindle, would be like watching paint dry.


Thanks, *CAR*! I really love seeing that percentage on the icon! After experiencing multiple battery failures on multiple Fire replacements, I am extremely nervous about battery life. I've placed my Fire in "time out". My son has my Kindle Keyboard, and I'm reading on my new Voyage.


----------



## Tris

OMG, I am totally loving this new Kindle!  Of course, coming from a K2, everything is new and so cool! Unfortunately, since my collections and what not are so old, it doesn't really apply to the newer Kindles. So everything is starting off new and fresh.  A MAJOR plus is that my archives doesn't seem to make it restart over an over again! Yay! Now it took a few minutes to show the total of my archives (which turned out to be a much larger number than I originally had thought), but so far it's going well. 

I love the smaller size which surprised me a bit...and I still can't get over the size everytime I look at it. K2s have plenty of space for you to place your hands, so I was concerned where my hands will fit around the Voyage. Turned out, it all worked out just fine. My small hands can easily hold and use the "buttons" to turn the pages. 

The whole thing about the uneven or blotchy light... I did notice an every so slight variation on my Kindle. However it was kind of a rounded area in the middle of the top half of the screen. It did seem to go away as I began to use the device so I don't know if that's just my eyes adjusting...I will keep an eye on it.

Has anyone else have issues with ghosting? I seem to get it a lot on my Voyage. It seems to take a refresh or two before it is gone.

The touchscreen is a bit more sensative to my touches, but like all touchscreens it seems to be a hit or miss. Hence, why I really look forward to some sort of "button" on Kindles, my fingers just don't work that well on them (on all touchscreens, not just Kindles).

Coming from a K2, I did notice the change in something that I never thought of before...screensavers. When did they change?  No more pictures of various authors. It's a bit sad...just a bit. 

Sorry for the random thoughts, but I'm still trying to get used to this thing...and everything is so new! Like how my ebook syncs with my audible book, how the light comes on, and how clean and clear the words and covers look. I have the biggest smile on my face at the moment. Well, back to the Voyage (now named: Passepartout III, aka. "Trip"). 

Tris


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Tris said:


> Has anyone else have issues with ghosting? I seem to get it a lot on my Voyage. It seems to take a refresh or two before it is gone.


You can, via settings, adjust it so there's a full refresh every page turn, vs every 6 which is the default. It's under 'Reading Options' -- Page Refresh.



> Coming from a K2, I did notice the change in something that I never thought of before...screensavers. When did they change?  No more pictures of various authors. It's a bit sad...just a bit.


The 3rd Gen kindle, K3, later called 'keyboard' did not have the authors, I believe. The Touch and first basic model for SURE did not.



> Sorry for the random thoughts, but I'm still trying to get used to this thing...and everything is so new! Like how my ebook syncs with my audible book, how the light comes on, and how clean and clear the words and covers look. I have the biggest smile on my face at the moment. Well, back to the Voyage (now named: Passepartout III, aka. "Trip").
> 
> Tris


Glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

I love my original PaperWhite...it did take 3 returns to get a good screen but it was worth it.

However if you want to stick with the Kindle Keyboard, mine is in perfectly good shape, nice case AND light. If you like, I'd sell it to you for $50 but of course you'd have to decide if you want to risk a transaction with a stranger.

That said, altho I loved my Kindle Keyboard, the lit screens on the newer models makes an upgrade worth it in my opinion.



norwegianblue said:


> I broke my Kindle Keyboard.  I'm considering Kindle Voyage, but I do not intend to purchase it before the end of January at the earliest.
> 
> I'm concerned, however, with regard to the lighting issues I've read about. Does anyone know if amazon tends to resolve these issues as they go along so that one is less likely to get them a few months after the launch of a new product? I live in Norway and so sending it back to get a replacement may be a bit of a hassle in terms of postage costs etc.


----------



## Daniel Cane

My wife's been using my Kindle a lot lately. Good to see her come around. She usually reads only paper books. I finally got her to check out my Kindle.
This may give me an excuse to go for the Voyage one day in the future.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Daniel Cane said:


> My wife's been using my Kindle a lot lately. Good to see her come around. She usually reads only paper books. I finally got her to check out my Kindle.
> This may give me an excuse to go for the Voyage one day in the future.


Oh yeah . . . . sharing ONE kindle _never_ works.


----------



## skyblue

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh yeah . . . . sharing ONE kindle _never_ works.


I concur! Time to place your order??


----------



## Toby

Thanks Car! That's what I was starting to think as well. It hasn't been consistent. Some times recently, it has  been both much faster or the much longer times of the past. When it's longer, I usually start tapping with my stylus in case I touched too softly with my finger. The time has speeded up than when I got it on release day. I'll try to be patient.


----------



## Kathy

I love the Voyage but still don't use the buttons. I'm thinking of turning them off. I seem to somehow touch the dot and constantly page backward when reading. I have so many touch screen gadgets it is just more natural for me. Has anyone else turned theirs off?


----------



## joangolfing

I love my Voyage.  I have the Swees cover and waiting for the Moko orgami cover.(open like a book model)
Here are my settings:
Device Options--Screen light--Night light off
Reading Options--Page Refresh--on
Page Press--on
Feedback setting--low
Pressure setting--Medium

How does this compare to your settings?


----------



## webhill

I was upgraded from a first-gen paperwhite to a brand new voyage last week by my husband  Yay! I have already read several books on my new friend & am pleased to report that I absolutely love it. I was kind of worried because I had read so many posts here about weird screen color problems and so on, but mine seems just perfect to me, so either I'm not as visually perceptive or I just got lucky or Amazon fixed the issue, I guess. It's so much faster than the PW, and the resolution seems much improved to me! I really cannot overstate how pleased I am with it. Also the auto-wake feature is really cool. I have it in a Fintie case ( see http://smile.amazon.com/Fintie-Kindle-Voyage-SmartShell-Case/dp/B00NQNI3FW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1419875147&sr=8-1&keywords=fintie+kindle+voyage+case ) in the purple giraffe print - matches my iPad Air case . Highly recommend the Voyage & the case!


----------



## Tuttle

I just got my voyage now, upgrading from a k2
-First impressions in order of thought:
-It's so tiny!
-I really like how the build quality feels, it feels nice and solid and I like what they've done to the back.
-The screen is so much nicer than the k2 or even the k3s of my boyfriend's family. (The light is nice and even and so -much nicer than a backlight too. (And even and I am really sensitive to those types of things))
-The screensavers are pretty. 
-Amazon has completely failed at syncing my collections. Of course I've noticed this before, but this is the first time it has mattered this much. It has the right collections, but its a really old set of books in them and it keeps not updating.
-Fast downloads going to wifi from downloading over 3G. I wonder if I'll miss that too much.

Now it finished downloading its auto-upgrade so I can go play with it more


----------



## norwegianblue

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> I love my original PaperWhite...it did take 3 returns to get a good screen but it was worth it.
> 
> However if you want to stick with the Kindle Keyboard, mine is in perfectly good shape, nice case AND light. If you like, I'd sell it to you for $50 but of course you'd have to decide if you want to risk a transaction with a stranger.
> 
> That said, altho I loved my Kindle Keyboard, the lit screens on the newer models makes an upgrade worth it in my opinion.


Thanks for the offer. I think I'm going to hold out for the Kindle Voyage though. I've discovered it's not yet available to Norway, but it probably will become so.

I already have the case with the light for the kindle keyboard. It's been great!


----------



## el.jeffe58

I am very happy with my new Voyage. I have not a complaint about it. I am very pleased with the texture of the screen, the new no-ish bezel, the auto adjust light (once you understand some of its idiosyncrasies), its weight and size, and simplicity similar to other Kindles (not HDX) that I have. Hats off Amazon.


----------



## Tuttle

Next impression:

I'm so used to my android devices, that with the rest of it, I keep clicking the bottom right of the bezel area, expecting there to be a back button there. It weirds me out to not have a back button. 

That's the biggest complaint I have.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

There is a 'back' button.

If you just want to page back in the book, of course, you tap the left edge or the round mark on either bezel.

If you want to go back to where you were before -- say, you flipped to the back or looked up a word, or are using the browser -- when you tap the top to get that menu bar, there's a *<* that will let you go back to where you were before.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Tuttle said:


> I'm so used to my android devices, that with the rest of it, I keep clicking the bottom right of the bezel area, expecting there to be a back button there. It weirds me out to not have a back button.


I totally get this...I use my iPad as my primary computer, and I'm soooo used to tapping the home button on the iPad, that I try to tap in on my Fires, too...not so much on the Voyage.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I totally get this...I use my iPad as my primary computer, and I'm soooo used to tapping the home button on the iPad, that I try to tap in on my Fires, too...not so much on the Voyage.
> 
> Betsy


It would be nice to have a 'home' button that would take you there with one touch. Currently, you have to access the menu and then touch the home icon. First World problem for sure, but still.  . . . . . .


----------



## Tuttle

Ann in Arlington said:


> There is a 'back' button.
> 
> If you just want to page back in the book, of course, you tap the left edge or the round mark on either bezel.
> 
> If you want to go back to where you were before -- say, you flipped to the back or looked up a word, or are using the browser -- when you tap the top to get that menu bar, there's a *<* that will let you go back to where you were before.


That's a button within the menu, I'm talking about the fact I keep clicking the place where the back button would be on my other devices, and being confused why it doesn't work, before going and using the back within the menu. 

I'm used to there being a home and a back on the bottom. The lack of home isn't weird to me, because home has always been something that is physically different, but back hasn't been, and its a thing I use more frequently than home. So I keep trying to use the back button that isn't there, even though I don't try to use the home button that isn't there.

I think that if these are the biggest complaints about the voyage, then they've made a winning device  I know I love mine. It's so nice to be sitting in a car waiting for someone and be able to just pull it out and read a bit without worrying about a booklight.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Tuttle said:


> That's a button within the menu, I'm talking about the fact I keep clicking the place where the back button would be on my other devices, and being confused why it doesn't work, before going and using the back within the menu.


Me too!! I'm always tapping where I think the Back button or Home button would be. (Then again, I also sometimes reach up to the top right corner of the Kindle and try to literally "turn the page".) On my Samsung 10.1 Note, the back button is on the left side and on my Samsung Note 3, it's on the right.


----------



## krm0789

I wish the page turn buttons were longer. Where my hand naturally rests is a smidge below the buttons! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frazzledglispa

Finally received my Kindle Voyage today (I cancelled my order twice.)

I am quite impressed so far. I am upgrading from a PW1, and when placing them on the same page of the same book with the same font and size the Voyage is noticeably sharper.

My PW1 had pretty even lighting, but boy does it look crappy next to the perfectly even lighting on the Voyage. I can, if I look VERY closely, see that the light on the upper third of the screen is a bit warmer than the bottom 2 thirds, but I cannot see where the transition happens, and I really have to look at the very top of the screen, and then at the very bottom to slightly tell. The light is also far less blue in the dark than the PW1, and the lowest light setting is MUCH lower.

I haven't messed with the auto light sensing, as I will continue to use my DXG for reading in bed, as it is still my favorite Kindle. I would LOVE to see the Voyage technology with an 8 - 10 inch screen - that might finally convince me to let the DXG go, but I think the chances of that are about as good as Apple releasing an Android Phone (maybe a LITTLE better.)

I am learning to feel the haptic feedback, I have the feedback set to its highest setting, and at first I couldn't feel it at all, but I can now. It is very subtle.

I am very pleased so far, and am glad that I picked it up as my new train riding, run-around Kindle.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

KimberlyinMN said:


> Me too!! I'm always tapping where I think the Back button or Home button would be. (Then again, I also sometimes reach up to the top right corner of the Kindle and try to literally "turn the page".) On my Samsung 10.1 Note, the back button is on the left side and on my Samsung Note 3, it's on the right.


I know my reply is months later but I have this problem with all my devices because ALL are different.

I have Apple, (an iTouch), a Microsoft Zune, I have a touch screen on my HP laptop, I have a Kindle e-reader and a Kindle Fire, an Android phone....ALL are different and so nothing is 'automatic'. Oh well. I am pleased in general with my devices.


----------



## Cloysterpete

Just bought a Kindle Voyage a few days ago and I think I can safely say that this is the first Kindle I've owned that I want to actually use as my primary reading source. I've always liked the concept but I feel like I've spent the last five years waiting for the technology to catch upto where I want it to be. 

Last year I read the fewest books I've ever read at only 17 novels, some of that was distractions from other media but at lot was the fact that I just couldn't be bothered reading from that big old chunky 1000 Peter F Hamilton hardback sci-fi novel and as for lugging it about from mine to work or to my parents every day well that got tiresome. My new Voyage however has reinvigorated my reading as I've read three books on it already, which is a heck of a lot for a snail reader like me.

My first Kindle was the keyboard model (3rd gen?) that one was great in the sun but I'd always have to angle it to find some sunlight, I expected it to be as visible in low light as printed words which wasn't the case, in situations that I could comfortably read a printed book in I didn't have enough light to read the kindle by. So after a month or two I soon got sick of that, my brother uses it now and takes it with him when he's travelling round Europe.

Fast forward a few years and I saw the promo stuff for the Paperwhite model, I thought fantastic a touch screen AND a light FINALLY a Kindle that's not stuck in the dark ages. Unfortunately I still wasn't very happy with the device, first the text seemed far poorer than on my old model, poor contrast and the lettering didn't seem anywhere near as black, but worse I had this irritating issue where certain lines of text on a page would appear as if those words were bolded which made them stand out from the rest of the text. They were a totally different shade of black from the rest of the text, switching on the page refresh on every page turn did nothing to alleviate this issue.

Second the screen seemed to be a complete magnet for dust, my minor ocd had me constantly wiping off bits of dust I could see on the screen. As for the light itself I didn't get a great model as my lighting was all over the place, I don't know if all the first gen model had such uneven lighting. So once again not the machine didn't have a great deal of use.

So now I have the Voyage and I'm much happier, the flush screen makes it feel like a much more premium device, the lighting is even and includes a light sensor and I like the shorter, slimmer and lighter design. Of course I've never used a perfect device and my niggles with this one are the light sensor is 100% to my taste, say if it chooses 8 then it's 10 that I want, so it would be good if it would remember that I always move it to 10 and in future select 10 itself in those lighting conditions, maybe it will 'learn' it after more use, ipad gets it right for me all the time. Next I find the page turn 'buttons' useless, If low pressure required to turn was a 5, medium a 7 and hard a 10 then I would need an option to have it on 1 out of 10 because I want to be able to just twitch my thumb ever so slightly and have it turn the page, not use real force.


----------



## mooshie78

I got my Voyage on Friday.  I love it.  Much bigger upgrade from the PW1 than I was expecting.  Over the years I've had Kindle 1, 2, 3 and the PW, I like the Voyage the most by a long shot.  Screen is super clear with very crisp text, the light is even across the screen without the shadows at the bottom the PW had, I love the flush screen, and the page turn zones and feedback are great.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Got it! it came superfast, as usual....altho I realize for some folks it's never fast enough when they just come out, lol.

I like it alot, screen quality (lighting, fonts) is amazing. Size and weight difference from the PW1 is negligible, expected it to be a little more noticeable but then I havent read on it for any amount of time yet (I could only test them side by side at Best Buy where they were tethered so couldnt get an accurate feel there).

I like the look of the new front but dont care for the added 'slickness.' But that's just me personally, with my lifestyle, everything should have a rubberized coating! I will continue to read my new Voyage nekkid (yes, the device  ) and may still add a skin to the front for a little more grip-ability.

I have yet to test the lighting out, including the new auto adjust feature but thanks to those here on the forum, I will allow some time to pass and see how that goes.

On to continue my Voyage!


----------



## luvmykindle3

I finally got my voyage Saturday afternoon . Set up went ok. I noticed that initially the touch screen wasn't very responsive when putting in my wifi pw. I had to press a couple of times. 
The screen is very nice and lighting is good . I never noticed the sensors adjusting the lighting when trying it out in a dark room . 
The page turning was great once I got used to it. The little vibrating didn't really bother me, although I was expecting to just be able to touch it and the pages turned. A couple of times it turned more than one page, but that was probably more user error than the device lol
I think I like it better than my pw , not sure why , but I do . I was hoping I wouldn't like it and be content with my pw , but for whatever reasons I do like it . LOL
I'm going to continue playing around with the two to see if I really want to keep it or not. But for now it's a keeper.
One complaint I do have is the lack of charger plug to go with cord. For $199, Amazon should give you a complete charger not just a cord!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bibliophile

I've been enjoying my Kindle Voyage since Christmas, thanks to my thoughtful wife.  My previous Paperwhite was sent back to Amazon where the sale credit received was used to BUY MORE BOOKS!

Regarding Amazon not including a charger with the Voyage:  I'm of the opinion that I have enough chargers already.  As a matter of fact, so many of my devices have chargers of various shape and size, that I've consolidated my charging needs into two multiple-port chargers that I've found on Amazon.  The charger on my desk has six ports and supplies fifty watts, while the one I travel with has four ports and supplies thirty-five watts.  That way, devices like my iPhone, Kindle Voyage, Logitech rechargeable mouse, my wife's iPad, my FitBit, my Plantronics Bluetooth ear piece, etc. can all charge simultaneously.  For me, saving the additional cost and landfill capacity is a benefit.

And now, onto WiFi vs. 3G/4G.  My iPhone and Verizon cellular plan allow me to use my data plan in any capacity desired without penalty (tethering).  Since my Voyage is used for reading only, I connect it to the net only when downloading purchases from Amazon (mostly from home, occasionally using the tethering function of my phone).  Having 3G built-in to the Voyage was a redundant waste for me.

Finally, I really like the fact that the Voyage is a single-function device.  As the Greek philosopher Thales said, "The most difficult thing in life is to know yourself."  Well, I know enough about myself to know that I go completely ADD with access to more information, and need to limit my inputs to the matter of hand.  So, when I sit down in a coffee shop or quiet place to read, I don't want to check e-mail, wind up on Wikipedia, have a Facebook message pop up, etc.  The Kindle Voyage is excellent at what it does, and is greatly appreciated for what it doesn't:  provide distractions.  It's a wonderful device that provides me many hours of enjoyment on a weekly basis.


----------

